#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  Далай-лама принял участие в беседе с учеными по теме «Вселенная, жизнь и образование» в Токио

## Цхултрим Тращи

> Его Святейшество рассказал также, что после длительных споров с его старым другом Франциско Варелой, они пришли к заключению, что отличительной чертой живых существ является способность перемещаться по собственной воле.


 :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm: 

Не сочтите за неуважительное отношение к учителям. ЕСДЛ как учителя — уважаю. Но не как биолога, к сожалению.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Ашвария (21.11.2013), Ондрий (21.11.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Принято давать ссылки на источник новости.

----------


## Савелов Александр

Его Святейшество рассказал также, что после длительных споров с его старым другом Франциско Варелой, они пришли к заключению, что отличительной чертой живых существ является способность перемещаться по собственной воле.

Полипы как - то без перемещений обходятся!

----------


## Фил

> Полипы как - то без перемещений обходятся!


Это потому что у них воли нет  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Это потому что у них воли нет


А у подсолнухов есть?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> А у подсолнухов есть?


А они Вам об этом разве не говорили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Это потому что у них воли нет


Ну не знаю как у них там с волей, но с аппетитом у донных особей кишечнополостных животных всё в порядке, они и не перемещаясь кучу планктона кушают!

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Фил (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А они Вам об этом разве не говорили?


Меня нет. ©

----------

Савелов Александр (21.11.2013), Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Принято давать ссылки на источник новости.


Прошу прощения — http://savetibet.ru/2013/11/19/dalai_lama.html

----------


## Нико

Я смотрела это интервью, нормальное совершенно. Не понимаю, к чему претензии.

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.11.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Его Святейшество рассказал также, что после длительных споров с его старым другом Франциско Варелой, они пришли к заключению, что отличительной чертой живых существ является способность перемещаться по собственной воле.


His Holiness mentioned too that after extensive discussions with his old friend Francisco Varela they had concluded that a sentient being could be defined as something that can move voluntarily.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А Его Святейшество и не биолог. Но, может, ему известно несколько больше про некоторые особенности живых существ, чем нам? :Smilie:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Это высказывание Далай-Ламы всего лишь означает, что список сеншент биингс (а именно их, видимо, называют тут "живыми существами") шире, чем казалось индусам с тибетцами - и мы можем смело записывать туда бактерий, растения и грибы - ЕСДЛ одобряет  :Kiss: 

Я, например, за. Даёшь борьбу с дискриминацией деревьев! Пора выделить им дополнительную страту в шестимирье!  :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я смотрела это интервью, нормальное совершенно. Не понимаю, к чему претензии.


школьную биологию учить надо. всем. тогда и будет понимание.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Вантус (21.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Паня (21.11.2013), Фил (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Прошу прощения — http://savetibet.ru/2013/11/19/dalai_lama.html


Интересная деталь: это 5-я встреча ЕСДЛ с _японскими_ учеными (17 ноября). Один из них предложил построить в Тибете обсерваторию. При этом с 28 октября по 1 ноября прошла очередная международная  27-конференция (встречи ЕСДЛ с учеными)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я смотрела это интервью, нормальное совершенно. Не понимаю, к чему претензии.


Претензии к тому, что определение «двигаться по своей воле» абсолютно ненаучно. Если мы примем, что инфузория, которая имеет светочувствительный сенсор, двигается _по своей воле_, то мы должны записать все растения в чувствующие существа. Если мы примем, что воля — это особенность развитой психики, то мы должны исключить из числа чувствующих существ всех, кроме высших животных. Зачем «Всеведущий Авалокитешвара» проявляется в виде полного профана с уровнем познаний в биологии ниже чем у выпускника средней школы, которого серьёзное научное сообщество могло бы только на смех поднять, моему омрачённому уму ну никак не понятно. Наблюдаем не попытку взаимодействия науки с буддизмом, а какое-то идиотское заигрывание с наукой ради собственного пиара.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Вантус (21.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Дхармананда (21.11.2013), Ондрий (21.11.2013), Паня (21.11.2013), Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Претензии к тому, что определение «двигаться по своей воле» абсолютно ненаучно. Если мы примем, что инфузория, которая имеет светочувствительный сенсор, двигается _по своей воле_, то мы должны записать все растения в чувствующие существа. Если мы примем, что воля — это особенность развитой психики, то мы должны исключить из числа чувствующих существ всех, кроме высших животных. Зачем «Всеведущий Авалокитешвара» проявляется в виде полного профана с уровнем познаний в биологии ниже чем у выпускника средней школы, которого серьёзное научное сообщество могло бы только на смех поднять, моему омрачённому уму ну никак не понятно. Наблюдаем не попытку взаимодействия науки с буддизмом, а какое-то идиотское заигрывание с наукой ради собственного пиара.


действительно, я тоже думаю, все эти "встречи с учеными" ровно из той же области, как и встречи с представителями иных конфессий для "диалога" и последующего театрального переодевания в костюмы других религий чтобы "вместе помолиться". Пришел к муслимам - одел чалму, пообсуждали за миру-мир. Пришел в синагогу - одел ермолку, помолились, пообсуждали за миру-мир. Фотки в прессе, все радуются такой толерантности. Это хорошо, это очень хорошо! Но с учеными получается немного смешно, если не грустно. 

Не может пока тибетское духовенство говорить с наукой. Не хватает элементарного школьного образования. Это вам не Pontificia Accademia delle Scienze

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Вантус (21.11.2013), Дхармананда (21.11.2013), Паня (21.11.2013), Сергей Ч (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну хорошо, Цхультрим, давайте не будем говорить про Его Святейшество в биологии, его любви к пиарам - к его буддийским качествам и знаниям у Вас есть претензии? Ондрий, не уходите полностью в личность Его Святейшества и его ошибки :Smilie:  Биология, так биология.

Давайте по существу разберемся, кто по-вашему может входить в категорию чувствующих существ, и чем отличается такое существо от растения. И каким образом мы можем вообще это определить - какими инструментами и систематизировать по каким критериям?

Как делить-то - кто в принципе может иметь природу Будды, а кто - нет? Береза может иметь? Инфузория в этом аспекте чем отличается от березы?(тут же вспоминаем школьную инфузорию-туфельку и ее строение)

Как бы вы сами это объяснили бы другим?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не может пока тибетское духовенство говорить с наукой. Не хватает элементарного школьного образования. Это вам не Pontificia Accademia delle Scienze


Ну первое поколение получающих западное образование тулку уже имеется (благодаря китайским гневным воплощенцам), думаю - на втором поколении нас ждут уже дебаты хотя бы с современными авраамичсекими теологами (не всё же там всякие реликты индийской исторической науки пинать), а на третьем - и с наукой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну первое поколение получающих западное образование тулку уже имеется (благодаря китайским гневным воплощенцам), думаю - на втором поколении нас ждут уже дебаты хотя бы с авраамистами, а на третьем - и с наукой.


пара человек да и то гуманитарное. Что-то типа "факультета изящных искусств". И это ваще прорыв прям неимоверный. Я не думаю, что они будут учиться так как западные священники. У них пока другие цели. Им достаточно, что запад их спонсирует бегая к ним и так. Можно нести всякую чушь и этому будут тиражировать и тиражировать. Несть числа поклонников.

----------

Вантус (21.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Паня (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Наблюдаем не попытку взаимодействия науки с буддизмом, а какое-то идиотское заигрывание с наукой ради собственного пиара.


По-моему, вы слишком строги к ЕСДЛ. Мне кажется, что результат этих "заигрываний" и "пиара" - прекрасный: благодаря MLI появляется поколение ученых, работающих в области  Contamplative Sciences. Это не ЕСДЛ такое говорит, а научное руководство института.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

в любом научном институте всегда найдется пара тройка ученых-шизотериков. особенно их число зашкаливает среди гуманитарщиков.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Вантус (21.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну первое поколение получающих западное образование тулку уже имеется (благодаря китайским гневным воплощенцам), думаю - на втором поколении нас ждут уже дебаты хотя бы с современными авраамичсекими теологами (не всё же там всякие реликты индийской исторической науки пинать), а на третьем - и с наукой.


 У Emory University есть спецпроект по научному образованию тибетских монахов, что с подачи ЕСДЛ вводится в подготовку геше, как я понял.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> пара человек да и то гуманитарное. Что-то типа "факультета изящных исскуств". И это ваще прорыв прям неимоверный. Я не думаю, что они будут учиться так как западные священники. У них пока другие цели. Им достаточно, что запад их спонсирует бегая к ним и так. Можно нести всякую чушь и этому будут тиражировать и тиражировать. Несть числа поклонников.


Ну тут сам факт прорыва - это уже ка петровское окно в Европу, да. Но даже "факультет изящных исскуств" резко уменьшает количество средневековой пурги. Вообще, я бы уже перешёл к оценке того, кем являются тибетские тулку ПОМИМО ТОГО, что они тулку. Особенно среди не-монахов. Ну там профессия, основная нерелигиозная деятельность. Если тулку является кем-то, помимо ринпоче - то это вообще замечательно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> в любом научном институте всегда найдется пара тройка ученых-шизотериков. особенно их число зашкаливает среди гуманитарщиков.


Ну почему - достаточно фрикопедию посмотреть, чтобы понять - соотношение примерно равное) По крайней мере, среди физиков бывают ядрённейшие фрики.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну тут сам факт прорыва - это уже ка петровское окно в Европу, да. Но даже "факультет изящных исскуств" резко уменьшает количество средневековой пурги. Вообще, я бы уже перешёл к оценке того, кем являются тибетские тулку ПОМИМО ТОГО, что они тулку. Особенно среди не-монахов. Ну там профессия, основная нерелигиозная деятельность. Если тулку является кем-то, помимо ринпоче - то это вообще замечательно.


я-то только - за. но мой прогноз не благоприятный ))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну почему - достаточно фрикопедию посмотреть, чтобы понять - соотношение примерно равное) По крайней мере, среди физиков бывают ядрённейшие фрики.


естественников проще выявлять и устранять, чем гумусов. хотя конечно - проблема не маленькая. Петрик вот, например и т.д. это уже другой уровень - фрики + мошенники + госбюджет. Тут хоть чиста канкретна по человечески понятно - люди делают деньги. Но большинство шизуются от любви к самому процессу.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не сочтите за неуважительное отношение к учителям. ЕСДЛ как учителя — уважаю. Но не как биолога, к сожалению.


Франциско Варела получается тоже биолог никакой, раз они согласились?... Причем позиция Далай-Ламы в споре очевидно "Разница в том, что они не наделены сознанием, ".. и как биолог он явно не заявлялся. И формулировка думаю определена больше Франциско Варелой, который не знает как иначе обозначить наличие сознания.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

А вот кстати заострение внимания на Франциско Вареле - это даже более интересно, чем на ЕСДЛ.

----------

Miruka Ze (27.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ондрий, ну объясните мне, как ребенку - на пальцах - какие существа можно считать чувствующими, соответственно, не причинять им вред, сообвететвенно не накапливать неблагого, соответственно, вырваться из колеса самсары, а какие - нет.

Если у ЕСДЛ получается криво и гуманитарии не катят - объясните некриво. 

лышала много разных объяснений с разнями степенями определенности. Хочу окончательно знать - можно ли наступать на инфузорию-туфельку. И пилить березу.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как делить-то - кто в принципе может иметь природу Будды, а кто - нет? Береза может иметь? Инфузория в этом аспекте чем отличается от березы?(тут же вспоминаем школьную инфузорию-туфельку и ее строение)
> 
> Как бы вы сами это объяснили бы другим?


Я бы объяснил, что всё обладает природой будды, даже три фунта льна.




> Франциско Варела получается тоже биолог никакой, раз они согласились?...


Раз он не может дать недвусмысленное определение живого существа, значит, получается, не больно какой биолог.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я бы объяснил, что всё обладает природой будды, даже три фунта льна.


Природой Будды обладают три фунта льна? Тоесть, они могут стать посветленными Буддами? Всегда думала, что у семян льна есть потенциал стать растением льна.......

Нам же интересен потенциал - кто может стать Буддой, а кто - нет. Будда говорил что-то о семян или камней?

Короче, определите четкий признак - у кого может быть потенциал стать буддой. А у кого - не может, чтоб не причинять вреда.

Сознание у льна есть?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Меня, кстати, всегда интересовал вопрос - каким образом может высокоразвитое существо, как человек, переродиться в следующей жизни в инфузорию. Он же кармически получил предыдущее тело уже в силу определенных заложенных кармических условий? Это что, может пропасть? Как?

Это в принципе возможно, интересно? К какому миру самсары относится инфузория, к миру животных?Или инфузории с точки зрения восприятия тоже бывают претами или нараками или богами в своих инфузорных тусовках?

----------


## Ондрий

я не могу, разумеется, перечислить все миллиарды ЖС у которых есть сознание (сама постановка вопроса довольна глуповатая), но достаточно просто почитать учебник по школьному курсу биологии о научной классификации организмов. это не трудно сделать самому и не придется спрашивать по форумам что такое царства. Есть ли сознание у бактерий нам не известно, но они точно движутся и имеют реакции на внешние раздражители. Есть более высокоорганизованные животные, которые как раз никуда не движутся. Всего-то нужно хотя бы ко всяким конференциям хотя бы поверхностно готовиться, а не говорить ерунды. Буддийским духовникам совет - завели бы себе хотя бы спичрайтера-консультанта.

----------

Вантус (21.11.2013), Паня (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сознание у льна есть?


Если его (мёртвый лён) магически оживить - то будет) Вы же верите в магию, Пема?)

Пема, чтоб вы знали, по науке - живые существа - это активная форма материи, самовоспроизводящаяся и обладающая генетической информацией, передаваемой далее. Всё что возникает, растёт и умирает. Лён, несомненно, живой - и генетической информацией обладает. Значит - живое существо)

Сейчас единственный спор у учёных - насчёт того, считать ли вирусы живыми или не считать.

Ведь "существо" - это такая форма живой (см. выше) материи, которая имеет свойства восприятия. Бактерии и уж тем более растения его имеют.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> я не могу, разумеется, перечислить все миллиарды ЖС у которых есть сознание (сама постановка вопроса довольна глуповатая), но достаточно просто почитать учебник по школьному курсу биологии о научной классификации организмов. это не трудно сделать самому и не придется спрашивать по форумам что такое царства.


Тоесть там что должно быть - нервная система, хоть примитивная? ну тогда ЕСДЛ не особо там неправ.

А шесть миров самсары, я так понимаю, Вы не признаете ни в каком раскладе?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тоесть там что должно быть - нервная система, хоть примитивная? ну тогда ЕСДЛ не особо там неправ.
> 
> А шесть миров самсары, я так понимаю, Вы не признаете?


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Кстати, я наверное уже всех задолбал этим профанским сравнением, но описание нараков и претов очень круто поворачивается в аналогию с вирусами и бактериями) Вот вам и шесть миров.

А дэвы и асуры вполне канают как более высокие формы организации материи/информации, чем люди.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013), Эделизи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Кстати, насколько я понимаю - ранние буддисты как раз спорили с джайнами на тему того, участвуют ли растения в круге перерождений (т.е. являются ли растения "чувствующими существами") или нет. Джайны как раз выступали за чувственность растений, ранние буддисты - отрицали такую возможность.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если его (мёртвый лён) магически оживить - то будет) Вы же верите в магию, Пема?)
> 
> Пема, чтоб вы знали, по науке - живые существа - это активная форма материи, самовоспроизводящаяся и обладающая генетической информацией, передаваемой далее. Всё что возникает, растёт и умирает. Лён, несомненно, живой - и генетической информацией обладает. Значит - живое существо)
> 
> Сейчас единственный спор у учёных - насчёт того, считать ли вирусы живыми или не считать.
> 
> Ведь "существо" - это такая форма живой (см. выше) материи, которая имеет свойства восприятия. Бактерии и уж тем более растения его имеют.


Я верю в чудо причинно-следственной связи :Kiss:  У льна насколько активная, чтобы иметь потенциал сознания в принципе, который может, следуя Пути, достичь буддства? 

Но как-то если признать, что растения подобны даже простейшим и могут стать Буддами, так давайте уже до кучи посчитаем, что, в принципе, кастрюля тоже может стать буддой, возникает, служит и приходит в негодность. У нее есть тоже определенная структура, которая может превращаться не в птицу, а в другую определенную структуру из определенных элементов и качеств в строго ограниченных вариантах.

Так, снова давайте - лен чем отличается от инфузории? 

Видите, Ондрий, как мало народ читает биологии по научной классификации оргнизмов. А я ее, вообще-то, только что недавно с дочкой освежила :Smilie: ....Хоть и пришлось попотеть по-итальянски....

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Но как-то если признать, что растения подобны даже простейшим и могут стать Буддами, так давайте уже до кучи посчитаем, что, в принципе, кастрюля тоже может стать буддой, возникает, служит и приходит в негодность. У нее есть тоде определенная структура, которая может превращаться не в птицу, а в другую определенную структуру из определенных элементов и качеств.


 :Facepalm:  Пема, вот найдите у кастрюли генетическую информацию, при помощи которой она самовоспроизводит маленькие кастрюльки - и потом мы с вами поговорим на эту тему. Не заставляйте меня разочароваться в вашем интеллекте - вам всё равно, а я буду огорчён.




> Так, снова давайте - лен чем отличается от инфузории? Видите, Ондрий, как мало народ читает биологии по научной классификации оргнаизмов. А я ее, вообще-то, только что недавно с дочкой освежила....


Лён много чем отличается от инфузорий, но сходств у них (инфузории и льна) намного больше, чем у льна с бактериями, например.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> У льна насколько активная, чтобы иметь потенциал сознания в принципе, который может, следуя Пути, достичь буддства?





> И цветок с удивленьем смотрел на свое отраженье
> И как будто пытался чужую премудрость понять.
> Трепетало в листах непривычное мысли движенье,
> То усилие воли, которое не передать.


 :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (22.11.2013), Савелов Александр (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Кстати, насколько я понимаю - ранние буддисты как раз спорили с джайнами на тему того, участвуют ли растения в круге перерождений (т.е. являются ли растения "чувствующими существами") или нет. Джайны как раз выступали за чувственность растений, ранние буддисты - отрицали такую возможность.


Мне кажется, это расхождение с джайнами появилось исходя из практических соображений, примерно так же, как и предложение Дэвадатты ввести полное вегетарианство. Просто на уровне индивидуального освобождения идея о наличии у деревьев сознания никак не способствует достижению результата.

В Махаянской же картине мира, я думаю, нет смысла делить существ на обладающих и не обладающих природой будды. Отсюда и коан про три фунта льна, отсюда же тибетский обычай выкупать и «отпускать на свободу» деревья так же как они отпускают на свободу животных.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Фил (21.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Отсюда и коан про три фунта льна, отсюда же тибетский обычай выкупать и «отпускать на свободу» деревья так же как они отпускают на свободу животных.


Ну с коаном много трактовок, а вот про цетхар деревьев - не знал, можно подробнее?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну с коаном много трактовок, а вот про цетхар деревьев - не знал, можно подробнее?


Читают сутры, повязывают на дерево хадак, и с этих пор его нельзя рубить.

----------

Ho Shim (22.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Вот уже упомянутый материалист Урсул еще в 1968 г. предложил определение живого существа, исходя из количества информации:




> Например, основываясь на данных § 8, мы могли бы утверждать, что если информационное содержание объекта составляет несколько десятков битов на молекулярном уровне, то это, наверняка, объект неживой природы. Если же в объекте содержится около 1015 битов на том же уровне, то мы имеем дело уже с живым объектом.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Основной атрибут живой материи — генетическая информация, используемая для репликации.
С моей точки зрения участвовать в перерождениях могут только существа обладающие сознанием(читай высшей нервной деятельностью).
Различные жуки - пауки, инфузории - амёбы, вирусы - бактерии не могут учавствовать в перерождениях в связи с тем, что у них отсутствует сознание - меняющаяся совокупность чувственных и умственных образов предвосхищающая практическую деятельность. Сознание заменяют безусловные рефлексы необходимые для выживания!
Поведение любых насекомых и др. можно смоделировать на компьютере. Так как они на определённое внешнее воздействие определённым образом реагируют. Насекомое сможет обладать природой будды и включится в цикл перерождений только осознав себя как личность(к примеру большинство млекопитающих узнают себя в зеркале). Ну а далее как по нотам отринуть Я и т.д. Мне как медику более правдоподобным представляется, что компьютерные программы быстрее осознают себя как личность, чем насекомые! :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Основной атрибут живой материи — генетическая информация, используемая для репликации.
> С моей точки зрения участвовать в перерождениях могут только существа обладающие сознанием(читай высшей нервной деятельностью).


А как же три других вида рождения? Всякие боги, рождающиеся из лотосов и прочее?

----------


## Савелов Александр

[QUOTE=Кузьмич;636396]А как же три других вида рождения? Всякие боги, рождающиеся из лотосов и прочее?[/QUOTE
2 ответа выбирай какой нравится или предлагай свой!
1. В каждой религии есть доля сказки.
2. Вынужденый символизм в связи с невозможностью омрачённым сознанием постигнуть истину.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А как же три других вида рождения? Всякие боги, рождающиеся из лотосов и прочее?


А они уже, типа, почти чистая информация на самоподдерживающемся электрическом заряде) К примеру)

Ну вот типа мыслящх галактик)

----------

Савелов Александр (21.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> А они уже, типа, почти чистая информация на самоподдерживающемся электрическом заряде) К примеру)
> 
> Ну вот типа мыслящх галактик)


 :Kiss:  5 баллов Хогвардсу

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Отдельно стоит заметить - как не хотят людишки, такие все сложные и с богатым внутренним миром, встать на одну ступеньку с пауками и насекомыми. Типа - как это, я - такой сложный и с богатым внутренним миром, и вдруг попаду в хитиновый панцирь без нервной системы? Как Карлсон недоумевал насчёт телевизора.

А разгадка проста (с еретической точки зрения) - любая живая материя, обладающая любым восприятием - уже готовый приёмник для того, чтобы служить точкой обзора для того внимания, которое постоянно переключается ("перерождается") между этими приёмниками внимания - в соответствии с интересами и обстоятельствами данного потока внимания. Соберут робота, который будет удволетворять характеристикам примитивного живого существа - внимание потока ума и туда "переродиться" может. И без каких либо проблем с укладыванием предыдущего богатого опыта и предыдущих заслуг перед обществом в роли там академика или криминального авторитета. Набрал за сознательную жизнь человеком интересов на соответствие колонии дрожжей ("жрать и срать", например) - добро пожаловать в соответствующее восприятие.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Вантус (21.11.2013), Сергей Ч (21.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Не сочтите за неуважительное отношение к учителям. ЕСДЛ как учителя — уважаю. Но не как биолога, к сожалению.


Маленько там все дело было в том, что есть разница между живыми существами и неодушевденными живыми объектами...

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Отдельно стоит заметить - как не хотят людишки, такие все сложные и с богатым внутренним миром, встать на одну ступеньку с пауками и насекомыми. Типа - как это, я - такой сложный и с богатым внутренним миром, и вдруг попаду в хитиновый панцирь без нервной системы? Как Карлсон недоумевал насчёт телевизора.
> 
> А разгадка проста (с еретической точки зрения) - любая живая материя, обладающая любым восприятием - уже готовый приёмник для того, чтобы служить точкой обзора для того внимания, которое постоянно переключается ("перерождается") между этими приёмниками внимания - в соответствии с интересами и обстоятельствами данного потока внимания. Соберут робота, который будет удволетворять характеристикам примитивного живого существа - внимание потока ума и туда "переродиться" может. И без каких либо проблем с укладыванием предыдущего богатого опыта и предыдущих заслуг перед обществом в роли там академика или криминального авторитета. Набрал за сознательную жизнь человеком интересов на соответствие колонии дрожжей ("жрать и срать", например) - добро пожаловать в соответствующее восприятие.


Это потому, что мы людишки... С небольшим умишком :Big Grin:   Самой жизнью в цивилизованом обществе и следуя его правилам культивируем эго.

----------


## Савелов Александр

Мой старый компьютер(вообще не хотел работать) наверное переродился в мой новый модем(такая - же беда :Wink: )

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Отдельно стоит заметить - как не хотят людишки, такие все сложные и с богатым внутренним миром, встать на одну ступеньку с пауками и насекомыми. Типа - как это, я - такой сложный и с богатым внутренним миром, и вдруг попаду в хитиновый панцирь без нервной системы?


У пауков нервная система есть. И даже у гидр есть.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это потому, что мы людишки... С небольшим умишком  Самой жизнью в цивилизованом обществе и следуя его правилам культивируем эго.


Тут лучше быть "частью той силы, что вечно жаждет зла, но совершает благо" - в том контексте, что воспринимать себя как безличную силу или вектор, которую можно куда-то приложить или направить - но не царя природы)

Хотя, конечно, человеком быть очень хорошо, замечательно, свободно, вольно и привычно)
Я как-то трилобитом побыл - очень не хочу теперь назад  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Маленько там все дело было в том, что есть разница между живыми существами и неодушевденными живыми объектами...


Ну так в Буддизме все живые объекты являются неодушевлёнными :Confused:  анатмавада как не крути!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У пауков нервная система есть. И даже у гидр есть.


Каюсь, в запале накосячил - по дефолту просто называю нервной системой - систему с минимум центральной хордой и зачатками мозга. Про гидр и пауков - в курсе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Тоесть там что должно быть - нервная система, хоть примитивная? ну тогда ЕСДЛ не особо там неправ.


вы внимательно читали тему?




> А шесть миров самсары, я так понимаю, Вы не признаете ни в каком раскладе?


вы внимательно читали тему?

----------


## Савелов Александр

> У пауков нервная система есть. И даже у гидр есть.


Ну так ни кто и не спорит с этим , просто у насекомых самый сложной отдел нервной системы отвечает не за сознательную деятельность а за зрение! Конечно если это не слепые термиты или др. насекомые не нуждающиеся в обработке информации с помощью зрения!

----------


## Ондрий

> В Махаянской же картине мира, я думаю, нет смысла делить существ на обладающих и не обладающих природой будды. Отсюда и коан про три фунта льна, отсюда же тибетский обычай выкупать и «отпускать на свободу» деревья так же как они отпускают на свободу животных.


а вот это уже скорее местный сино-тибетский колорит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Ну так ни кто и не спорит с этим , просто у насекомых самый сложной отдел нервной системы отвечает не за сознательную деятельность а за зрение! Конечно если это не слепые термиты или др. насекомые не нуждающиеся в обработке информации с помощью зрения!


И что это доказывает? Зачем насекомому кора головного мозга или подобная структура, если каждое конкретное насекомое живет в строго определенных условиях и не имеет необходимости в течение жизни постоянно адаптироваться к новой среде? Кора ведь только для этого нужна.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Далай-ламе совершенно незаслуженно достался просто чудовищный авторитет, а сейчас он просто его профукивает потихоньку, демонстрируя себя как обычный тулку уровня чуть выше среднего. И это хорошо, ибо истина побеждает, а не ложь.


незаслуженно ничего не бывает с т.з. теории кармы  :Wink: 

ЕСДЛ выглядит хорошим знатоком Дхармы, пандитой.  Его лекции и знания по Дхарме - слушать привычно и они, конечно, могут давать повод для внутри-корпоративной полемики в рамках расхождений во взглядах с т.з. разных школ, лам и т.д. И это кажется совершенно нормальным и привычным. Но когда священник берется обсуждать некоторые аспекты мирской жизни, то это иногда вызывают улыбку в лучшем случае.

Чего стоят его фразы:
- секс должен быть только для размножения.
- межпланетные путешествия - это очень плохо.

...теперь вот про биологию...

во всей этой истории веселит не некий тибетский священник, он имеет право не знать чего-то в западной науке/культуре, а радостный визг чирлидеров, которые эту науку, как минимум, должны были проходить в школе. Государство, между прочим им это оплачивало.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Вантус (21.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Неварин (21.11.2013), Паня (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну так в Буддизме все живые объекты являются неодушевлёнными анатмавада как не крути!


игра слов на русском языке. не более.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> И что это доказывает? Зачем насекомому кора головного мозга или подобная структура, если каждое конкретное насекомое живет в строго определенных условиях и не имеет необходимости в течение жизни постоянно адаптироваться к новой среде? Кора ведь только для этого нужна.


Обьясните мне с позиции кармы какие деяния для последующих благих перерождений и обретения нирваны может делать существо вместо мозга имеющее с десяток нейронных цепочек парочку нервных узлов и умеющее лишь жрать, срать  и воспроизводить себе подобных!
"Подношение себя в качестве пищи для более высокоорганизованых существ не подходит т.к. это делается не осознано"

----------


## Савелов Александр

> игра слов на русском языке. не более.


Ну всё застыдил :Embarrassment:

----------


## Вантус

> Обьясните мне с позиции кармы какие деяния для последующих благих перерождений и обретения нирваны может делать существо вместо мозга имеющее с десяток нейронных цепочек парочку нервных узлов и умеющее лишь жрать, срать  и воспроизводить себе подобных!
> "Подношение себя в качестве пищи для более высокоорганизованых существ не подходит т.к. это делается не осознано"


Никаких деяний не может. Поэтому-то канонически считается, что человеческое рождение очень редко и можно кальпами быть козявкой, не создав никаких причин даже для рождения кошкой, не то что человеком.

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Савелов Александр (21.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Обьясните мне с позиции кармы какие деяния для последующих благих перерождений и обретения нирваны может делать существо вместо мозга имеющее с десяток нейронных цепочек парочку нервных узлов и умеющее лишь жрать, срать  и воспроизводить себе подобных!
> "Подношение себя в качестве пищи для более высокоорганизованых существ не подходит т.к. это делается не осознано"


оно и не может. что не отменяет его статус "саттва". так же как и нараки, не имеющие никакой свободы воли, кроме как выбор тембра орания от страданий.

наверное ЕСДЛ считает, что они тоже не-саттвы, как и граждане в арупадхату, которе вообще не в состоянии куда-то перемещаться, т.к. в принципе для них нет такого понятия как "куда" и "откуда"

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Обьясните мне с позиции кармы какие деяния для последующих благих перерождений и обретения нирваны может делать существо вместо мозга имеющее с десяток нейронных цепочек парочку нервных узлов и умеющее лишь жрать, срать  и воспроизводить себе подобных!
> "Подношение себя в качестве пищи для более высокоорганизованых существ не подходит т.к. это делается не осознано"


А вы что думали, что канонически - существо в адах или мире претов может как-то повлиять на будущее рождение?




> В адских вместилищах, как, впрочем, и в божественных сферах, живые существа не обладают способностью что-либо изменить относительно настоящей формы своего существования, ибо она есть не что иное, как процесс созревания плода деятельности. Этот плод созреет окончательно в момент смерти живого существа (именно в канун умирания в аду его обитатели снова обретают корни благого). То же самое можно сказать и применительно к таким типам живых существ, как голодные духи и животные. Таким образом, «деятельность», будучи специфически антропологической категорией буддийской культуры, характеризует человеческую уникальность в аспекте сознательного волеизъявления. Человек зависит от результатов действий сознания в прошлых — человеческих же — рождениях, но в своей нынешней жизни он волен избрать благие пути деятельности.


С позиции кармы - пребывание животным (в том числе, наверное, и низшими формами жизни), а также - нараками, претами (которые, может статься, тоже вполне себе низшие формы жизни), а также (!) асурами и дэвами - это всё просто исчерпание негативной/позитивной кармы, набранной в человеческой форме. 

"Запись" кармических интенций идёт только в человеческой форме, а в других формах - режим исключительно на "воспроизведение".

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

асуры в негативном аспекте - это уже местная поздняя индийская политика ))))

----------


## Савелов Александр

> А вы что думали, что канонически - существо в адах или мире претов может как-то повлиять на будущее рождение?
> 
> 
> 
> С позиции кармы - пребывание животным (в том числе, наверное, и низшими формами жизни), а также - нараками, претами (которые, может статься, тоже вполне себе низшие формы жизни), а также (!) асурам и девами - это всё просто исчерпание негативной/позитивной кармы, набранной в человеческой форме. 
> 
> "Запись" кармических интенций идёт только в человеческой форме, а в других формах - режим исключительно на "воспроизведение".


Вот умеешь ты успокоить :Cry:  пойду практиковать... Через часик!

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> асуры в негативном аспекте - это уже местная поздняя индийская политика ))))


Так и дэвы не в шибко позитивном. Хотя я так и не понял до сих пор - что раньше было, асуры как неблагое перерождение или как благое. Судя по южным буддистом, где асуры - вид демонов, по идее - это РАННЯЯ индийская политика

----------


## Ондрий

> "Запись" кармических интенций идёт только в человеческой форме, а в других формах - режим исключительно на "воспроизведение".


вот насчет богов камалоки не уверен.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> вот насчет богов камалоки не уверен.


Я, честно говоря, до конца даже и насчёт нараков не уверен (ну там, тибетские байки про чудовищно сложные, но возможные усилия по улучшению кармы в адах). Дух Пробуждения веет, где хочет))

----------


## Ондрий

> Я, честно говоря, до конца даже и насчёт нараков не уверен (ну там, тибетские байки про чудовищно сложные, но возможные усилия по улучшению кармы в адах). Дух Пробуждения веет, где хочет))


про нараков я читал только одну историю о Шакьямуни, что когда он был в аду, то подумал о том, что было бы неплохо если бы все эти мучения достались ему, а не окружающим. И от этой зародившейся мысли о сострадании он тут же откинулся с адов по УДО. Но это видимо от больших заслуг сохраняется хоть какая-то возможность внятно мыслить, т.к. считается что АДЪ есть место, где ум сильно затуманен мучениями. 

Лучше уж всего пару раз за жизнь о Дхарме вспомнить, обнимая апсару, чем тоже самое - но в аду  :Wink:

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

А вы что думали, что канонически - существо в адах или мире претов может как-то повлиять на будущее рождение?

 Сообщение от В.И. Рудой, комментарий на Абхидхармакхшу.
В адских вместилищах, как, впрочем, и в божественных сферах, живые существа не обладают способностью что-либо изменить относительно* настоящей формы своего существования,* ибо она есть не что иное, как процесс созревания плода деятельности. Этот плод созреет окончательно в момент смерти живого существа (именно в канун умирания в аду его обитатели снова обретают корни благого). 

А вот на будующее рождение повлиять могут... Теоритически...

----------


## Ондрий

> А вы что думали, что канонически - существо в адах или мире претов может как-то повлиять на будущее рождение?


- Таки да! Но это сложно. (С) Шакьямуни, рассказывая о себе самом.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я смотрела это интервью, нормальное совершенно. Не понимаю, к чему претензии.


Некоторые водоросли обладают способностью к движению (фототаксис), но, с т.зр. буддизма не относятся к числу ЖС (не имеют citta).
Так что определение доктринально довольно ущербное.

Можно, конечно, сказать, что они не имеют "собственной воли", но определить, что это такое, ничуть не проще, чем объяснить, что такое читта.
Поэтому можно не мудрить, а просто использовать стандартную абидармовскую формулировку: "отличительной чертой живых существ является наличие читты (то есть чувствующего интеллекта)" )))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Поэтому можно не мудрить, а просто использовать стандартную абидармовскую формулировку: "отличительной чертой живых существ является наличие читты (то есть чувствующего интеллекта)" )))


Маладэц  :Kiss:  Это ж надо в одно предложение уместить всё о чём я битый час толкую!

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Маладэц  Это ж надо в одно предложение уместить всё о чём я битый час толкую!


Знание канонов сила! :Cool:

----------


## Ондрий

вопрос-то обсуждался с точностью до наоборот - кого именно считать теми кто имеет читту?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Некоторые водоросли обладают способностью к движению (фототаксис), но, с т.зр. буддизма не относятся к числу ЖС (не имеют citta).
> Так что определение доктринально довольно ущербное.
> 
> Можно, конечно, сказать, что они не имеют "собственной воли", но определить, что это такое, ничуть не проще, чем объяснить, что такое читта.
> Поэтому можно не мудрить, а просто использовать стандартную абидармовскую формулировку: "отличительной чертой живых существ является наличие читты (то есть чувствующего интеллекта)" )))


О, Сергей! Может вы в курсе насчёт терминологических нюансов читта и виджняны? А то я прямо что-то как-то в недоумении (вероятно - из-за влияния ранее прочтённых чаньских источников).

----------


## Савелов Александр

> О, Сергей! Может вы в курсе насчёт терминологических нюансов читта и виджняны? А то я прямо что-то как-то в недоумении (вероятно - из-за влияния ранее прочтённых чаньских источников).


О я присоединяюсь к вопросу, я буддист довольно глупый и разницу представляю довольно смутно, и если понятия йогочаров  алая - виджняна более или менее понятно то отличие читты от виджняны...? Просветите пожалуйста

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О, Сергей! Может вы в курсе насчёт терминологических нюансов читта и виджняны? А то я прямо что-то как-то в недоумении (вероятно - из-за влияния ранее прочтённых чаньских источников).


добавьте еще манас и буддхи, чтоб было интереснее )))
нет, так с ходу не возьмусь об это рассуждать, сложная тема

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Раз он не может дать недвусмысленное определение живого существа, значит, получается, не больно какой биолог.


У неких крутых биологов есть определение живого существа, которое простым биологам недоступно для понимания?

----------


## Савелов Александр

> вопрос-то обсуждался с точностью до наоборот - кого именно считать теми кто имеет читту?


Если читта это чувственный интелект то у простейших нет читты в связи с отсутствием какого -либо интелекта...
Но, что - то мне подсказывает , что чувственный интелект это просто способность адаптироватся к изменениям окружающей реальности и тогда читтой обладают даже вирусы!

----------


## Нико

> Если читта это чувственный интелект то у простейших нет читты в связи с отсутствием какого -либо интелекта...
> Но, что - то мне подсказывает , что чувственный интелект это просто способность адаптироватся к изменениям окружающей реальности и тогда читтой обладают даже вирусы!


Они, вирусы, обладают, но мы их убиваем.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Они, вирусы, обладают, но мы их убиваем.


Нужна правильная мотивация вроде... Лишая жизни вирусы мы спасаем от смерти других живых существ моих матерей! :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О, Сергей! Может вы в курсе насчёт терминологических нюансов читта и виджняны? А то я прямо что-то как-то в недоумении (вероятно - из-за влияния ранее прочтённых чаньских источников).


Вот у  Розенберга на эту тему есть.
А также, Валпола Рахула:




> Он делит виджнянаскандху (Совокупность Сознания) пятую из пяти скандх, на три различных аспекта или слоя, а именно, читту(citta ), манас(manas) и виджняна(vijnana). В Типитаке Тхеравады, а также в палийских комментариях, эти три термина - читта, манас, виджняна - рассматриваются как синонимы, обозначающие одно и то же. Сарвастивада также принимает их как синонимы. Даже Ланкаватарасутра, которая является чисто махаянским текстом, называет их синонимами, хотя их раздельные функции уже отмечались в той же сутре. Васубандху также, в его Вимсатикавиджняпти-матратасиддхи рассматривает их как синонимы. Так как любой из этих трех терминов - читта, манас, виджняна - представляет собой некоторый аспект, хотя и не все аспекты пятой Совокупности виджнянаскандхи, они могут грубо рассматриваться как синонимы.Однако, для Асанги, читта, манас и виджняна - три разные и индивидуальные аспекта виджнянаскандхи. Он определяет эту Совокупность следующим образом:"Каково определение Совокупности Сознания (виджнянаскандхи)?Это ум (читта), психический орган (манас), а также сознание (виджняна)."И что такое ум (читта)? Это алаявиджняна (Кладовая Сознания), содержащая все семена (сарвабиджака, sarvabijaka), пропитанные следами (впечатлениями) (васанапарибхавита, vasanaparibhavita) Совокупностей (скандх), Элементов (дхату) и Сфер (аятан). . ."Что такое психический орган (манас)? Это объект алаявиджняны, всегда обладающий характером само-знания (самомнения) (маньянаматмака, manyanatmaka), связанный с четырьмя загрязнениями, а именно: ложное представление о себе (атмадришти, atmadrsti), себялюбие (атмаснеха, atmasneha), мнение "Я есть" (асмимана, asmimana) и невежество (авидья,avidya) ..."Что такое сознание (виджняна, vijnana)? Оно состоит из шести групп сознания (сад виджнянакайях, sad vijnanakayah), а именно: зрительное сознание (чаксурвиджняна, caksurvijnana), слуховое (шротра, srotra), обонятельное (гхрана, ghrana), вкусовое (джихва, jihva), тактильное (кайя, kaya) и ментальное сознание (мановиджняна, manovijnana)Таким образом, мы видим, что виджняна представляет простую реакцию или отклик органов чувств, когда они вступают в контакт с внешними объектами. Это верхний или поверхностный аспект или слой виджнянаскандхи. Манас представляет аспект ее психического функционирования, мышление, рассуждение, понимание идеи и т.д. Читта, которая здесь называется алаявиджняной, представляет собой глубочайший, тончайший, едва различимый аспект или слой Совокупности Сознания. Он содержит все следы или впечатления прошлых действий и все хорошие и плохие будущие потенциальные возможности. Сандхинирмочана-сутра также говорит, что алаявиджняна называется читта (тибетский - семс).

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013)

----------


## Николас

Что то все чудесатее и чудесатее становится на форуме.
 Диалог духовника с ученым - это как беседа мягкого с теплым. О чем они могут вообще беседовать, если неучи в области знаний оппонента? Вот когда ЕСДЛ получит звание *ученый* а ученый станет хотя бы монахом с соответствуюшцим философским образованием, вот тогда и будут они понимать друг друга и тему дискуссии. А так... реклама одна... :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> добавьте еще манас и буддхи, чтоб было интереснее )))
> нет, так с ходу не возьмусь об это рассуждать, сложная тема


Всё это, в принципе, сознание. Даже смешно).

----------


## Савелов Александр

Чем отличается Самджня от Виджняны!

----------


## Нико

> Чем отличается Самджня от Виджняны!


Вы про манас ещё забыли).

----------


## Ондрий

> Они, вирусы, обладают, но мы их убиваем.


вирусы - не совсем жизнь, самостоятельно вне живых клеток не делятся. это просто дезоксирибонуклеиновая кислота в белковой оболочке ), а вы про сознание)
белок - это тоже молекула, а не жизнь если чо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> вирусы - не совсем жизнь, самостоятельно вне живых клеток не делятся. это просто дезоксирибонуклеиновая кислота в белковой оболочке ), а вы про сознание)
> белок - это тоже молекула, а не жизнь если чо.


Я не уверена, что они не ЖС.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не уверена, что они не ЖС.


потому что плохо учили биологию.

вирусы не входят ни в одно из надцарств прокариотов и эукариотов. потому что они - тупо молекула днк. она сама не живет, ни не-живет. вирус - как кирпич или табуретка. это химическое соединение попадает в клетку и встраивается в имеющуюся клеточную днк меняя ее и/или разрушая. на этом - все. 

если бы все структуры содержащие ДНК имели бы сознание - ваше тело состоящее из соматических клеток каждая со своей днк имело бы столько же сознаний, сколько самих клеток.

----------

Alex (21.11.2013), Савелов Александр (21.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> потому что плохо учили биологию.
> 
> вирусы не входят ни в одно из надцарств прокариотов и эукариотов. потому что они - тупо молекула днк. она сама не живет. это химическое соединение попадает в клетку и встраивается в имеющуюся клеточную днк меняя ее. на этом - все.
> 
> если бы все структуры содержащие ДНК имели бы сознание - ваше соматическое тело состоящее из клеток каждая со своей днк имело столько же сознаний, сколько самих клеток.


Хорошо. Дайте тут определение ЖС. Может, тогда Далай-ламу победим).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чем отличается Самджня от Виджняны!


Самджня- третья скандха, виджняна- пятая.)) А если серьезно, то самджня- это восприятие,  звуков, форм, запахов и т.д., виджняна-  сознание, разум.

----------


## Нико

> Самджня- третья скандха, виджняна- пятая.)) А если серьезно, то самджня- это восприятие,  звуков, форм, запахов и т.д., виджняна-  сознание, разум.


А вы по-русски расскажите.

----------


## Ондрий

> Хорошо. Дайте тут определение ЖС.


вам какое из 100500 определений принятых в западной науке? 

в биологии: жизнь - это форма существования материи в виде клеточного организма способного к самостоятельному воспроизводству. и далее длинный список иных св-в доступных клетке и отличающих ее от неживой материи.





> Может, тогда Далай-ламу победим).


побеждать не владеющего материалом не великая доблесть.

----------

Alex (22.11.2013), Паня (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О, Сергей! Может вы в курсе насчёт терминологических нюансов читта и виджняны? А то я прямо что-то как-то в недоумении (вероятно - из-за влияния ранее прочтённых чаньских источников).





> О я присоединяюсь к вопросу, я буддист довольно глупый и разницу представляю довольно смутно, и если понятия йогочаров  алая - виджняна более или менее понятно то отличие читты от виджняны...? Просветите пожалуйста


Объекты шести сфер восприятия  проявляются  в сознаниях (rnam shes) через соответствующие им врата шести органов чувств . Благодаря [субъектному] схватыванию ('dzin pa, graha) этих объектов в потоке сознания (shes pa’i rgyun) возникает пристрастное (zhen) [отношение к ним, которое бывает] трех видов: как к [приносящим] либо наслаждение, либо боль, либо как к безразличным . Эти [147] индивидуально возникающие в восприятии феномены — форма и прочие аспекты [воспринимаемого] — есть сознание (rnam par shes pa, vijnana). Возникающее в первый момент грубое  осознавание (rig pa, vidya) воспринимаемого объекта в аспекте его общего [родового] признака (rags pa spyi’i rnam par lam) есть [«базовый»] ум (sems, citta). Когда же начинается детальное рассмотрение подробностей [воспринятого], возникает поток ментальных факторов (sems byung, caitta), включающий в себя какую-либо из трех [клеш]: пристрастие, отвращение или омраченность ; это называется «мышление» . В отношении этого в Уровнях бодхисаттв говорится:

Итак, [чистое] восприятие явлений (yul snang) — сознание (rnam par shes pa, vijnan). Первый момент концептуального [схватывания] — ум (sems, citta). Последующий детальный анализ, сопровождаемый возникновением ментальных фактров — это «мышление» (функциональный ум, yid, manas). Все три  действуют совместно  и по своей сути пребывают во взаимопроникновении .
Далее, ум всегда существует в сопровождении сходных с ним   ментальных факторов ; они постоянно сопровождают ум подобно верным спутникам. [Таким образом,] содержание ума (sems las byung ba, caitasika), как находящееся во взаимопроникновении с умом, постоянно сосуществуют (сочетаются) [148] с ним в качестве его непременных спутников.

При осознавании объекта  в первый момент он постигается в аспекте своих общих [признаков], или своей «сущности» (ngo bo); соответствующий этому фактор распознавания (метального образа)  есть ум (санскр. citta, тиб. sems). Затем, посредством распознавания  отдельных индивидуальных аспектов, [вступает в действие] то, что называют ментальными факторами , и [все объекты восприятия получают] индивидуальные словесные обозначения. Иного понимания того, что такое постигаемый [в процессе восприятия] объект (yul rig) и [его] анализирование , фактически, не существует. В Драгоценной гирлянде говорится:

Если спросить, что такое объекты, предстающие уму, [ответим:]
Они суть условные словесные обозначения.
В отсутствии ментальных факторов  ум (sems) не возникает.
[Поэтому] следует считать их совозникающими.

На уровне Татхагаты, естественно пребывающего в полностью неконцептуальном состоянии [ума], существует индивидуальное различение являющихся объектов  посредством первичного распознавания , но ум, ментальные факторы и сознание при этом отсутствуют. Причина в том, что здесь нет двойственного схватывания явлений ; сознание , схватывающее объект фиксации (восприятия)  [отсутствует]. В Хвале ваджрному уму говорится:

Живые существа, обладающие умом, мышлением и сознанием (соотв.: sems, yid, rnam par shes) [149]
Имеют привычку  двойственного восприятия , что ведет к концептуализации,
Поскольку у них отсутствует неконцептуальная изначальная мудрость.
Разум (blo, buddhi), видящий реальность (истину) — это совершенная изначальная мудрость.

_Лонгченпа_

Ну и так далее...

----------

Джнянаваджра (21.11.2013), Николас (21.11.2013), Савелов Александр (21.11.2013), Сергей Ч (21.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Ондрий;636474]вам какое из 100500 определений принятых в западной науке? 




> в биологии: жизнь - это форма существования материи в виде клеточного организма способного к самостоятельному воспроизводству. и далее длинный список иных св-в доступных клетке и отличающих ее от неживой материи


Не знаю, но определение человека, например, это в буддизме - обладание пятью человеческими скандхами. Скорее всего, Васубандху, как всегда, ошибался(. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А вы по-русски расскажите.


Так вроде по-русски напесал.)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Хорошо. Дайте тут определение ЖС. Может, тогда Далай-ламу победим).


Раньше был удобный термин жизнь это способ существования белковых тел!
К сожалению это лёгкое определение жизни быстро вымерло в связи с обнаружением организмов бактериофагов не производящих  собственных белков!

----------


## Ондрий

> Не знаю, но определение человека, например, это в буддизме - обладание пятью человеческими скандхами. Скорее всего, Васубандху, как всегда, ошибался(.


вы тоже невнимательно читали тему?

----------


## Нико

> вы тоже невнимательно читали тему?


Слишком внимательно читала. Но "буддийские определения" убивают.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> вирусы не входят ни в одно из надцарств прокариотов и эукариотов. потому что они - тупо молекула днк. она сама не живет, ни не-живет. вирус - как кирпич или табуретка. это химическое соединение попадает в клетку и встраивается в имеющуюся клеточную днк меняя ее и/или разрушая. на этом - все.


Часто задают вопрос: «А являются ли вирусы живыми?» Если живой считать такую
структуру, которая обладает генетическим материалом (ДНК или РНК) и которая
способна воспроизводить себя, то можно сказать, что вирусы живые. Если же
живой считать структуру, обладающую клеточным строением, то ответ должен быть
отрицательным. Следует также отметить, что вирусы не способны воспроизводить
себя вне клетки-хозяина. Они находятся на самой границе между живым и
неживым. И это лишний раз напоминает нам, что существует непрерывный спектр
все возрастающей сложности, который начинается с простых молекул и кончается
сложнейшими замкнутыми системами клеток.

----------


## Савелов Александр

А теперь трубы, фанфары и т.д.  Моё собственное определение жизни!

Жизнь это стабильная система психофизических совокупностей способных существовать определённый промежуток времени имеющих жизненый цикл(рождение, старение , смерть) обладающих способностью к воспроизведению себе подобных с передачей потомству определённых качеств присутствующих в организме "родителя" для обеспечения непрерывности и преемственности!

                                            P.S.
Овации и просьбы о прямой передаче не принимаю...  :Embarrassment:  Я стеснительный!

----------


## Дубинин

> А теперь трубы, фанфары и т.д.  Моё собственное определение жизни!
> 
> Жизнь это стабильная система психофизических совокупностей способных существовать определённый промежуток времени имеющих жизненый цикл(рождение, старение , смерть) обладающих способностью к воспроизведению себе подобных с передачей потомству определённых качеств присутствующих в организме "родителя" для обеспечения непрерывности и преемственности!
> 
> 
>                                             P.S.
> Овации и просьбы о прямой передаче не принимаю...  Я стеснительный!


Тоесть существа, которые не могут размножиться (мулы там, после операции и пр...)- не живые? (ещё слышал про простейших, которые по сути вечны, если создать им условия))

----------


## Ондрий

> Слишком внимательно читала. Но "буддийские определения" убивают.


меня тоже))) и уже давно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тоесть существа, которые не могут размножиться (мулы там, после операции и пр...)- не живые?


это многоклеточные существа. их клетки - успешно размножаются. клетка - жизнь. не-клетка - не жизнь. Такова научная наблюдаемая картина мира. Другой - нет. Если найдут иных существ с иной структурой жизни - включат в новую классификацию. А определять ЖС через наличие сознания - не перспективно, да и невозможно даже с философской т.з. - нет возможности достоверно определить как само сознание через некие критерии (полный исчерпывающий список), так и доказать его существование у другого и доказать что оно "такое же" как и твое. Можно видеть феномены - следствия деятельности чужого сознания, но не его самого.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Тоесть существа, которые не могут размножиться (мулы там, после операции и пр...)- не живые? (ещё слышал про простейших, которые по сути вечны, если создать им условия))


Мулы это либо результат межвидового скрещивания либо результат хирургического или химического вмешательства это не является закономерностью а потому здесь не рассматривается.
Я писал о совокупностях способных существовать определённый промежуток времени...  И я не вижу причин  чтобы у определлённых существ этот промежуток не мог бы быть близким к вечности!

----------


## Дубинин

> это многоклеточные существа. их клетки - успешно размножаются. клетка - жизнь. не-клетка - не жизнь. Такова научная наблюдаемая картина мира. Другой - нет. Если найдут иных существ с иной структурой жизни - включат в новую классификацию. А определять ЖС через наличие сознания - не перспективно, да и невозможно даже с философской т.з. - нет возможности достоверно определить как само сознание через некие критерии (полный исчерпывающий список), так и доказать его существование у другого и доказать что оно "такое же" как и твое. Можно видеть феномены - следствия деятельности чужого сознания, но не его самого.


А я даже и сознание- то не очень нахожу- как феномен, кроме ответа на вопрос " а чем ты переживаешь красное- горячее- твёрдое", тоесть если таким вопросом не задаваться- то оно и не обнаруживается)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, вот найдите у кастрюли генетическую информацию, при помощи которой она самовоспроизводит маленькие кастрюльки - и потом мы с вами поговорим на эту тему. Не заставляйте меня разочароваться в вашем интеллекте - вам всё равно, а я буду огорчён.
> 
> 
> 
> Лён много чем отличается от инфузорий, но сходств у них (инфузории и льна) намного больше, чем у льна с бактериями, например.


Да, вот хочу знать, какая генетическая информация передает такую причину, как буддовость. А какая - не передает. И можете не огорчаться.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Да, вот хочу знать, какая генетическая информация передает такую причину, как буддовость. А какая - не передает. И можете не огорчаться.


Природа Будды не на уровне рупа.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Маленько там все дело было в том, что есть разница между живыми существами и неодушевденными живыми объектами...


Ещё раз. Неодушевлённый живой объект инфузория способен перемещаться. Если он это делает по своей воле, то он живое существо. Но тогда и растения —это живые существа, потому что они тоже могут перемещаться таким образом, пусть и недалеко. Если же воля —это способность к намеренным действиям, то неодушевлёнными живыми объектами является большая часть животных. 




> У неких крутых биологов есть определение живого существа, которое простым биологам недоступно для понимания?


Вообще-то у всех биологов есть определение живого существа, не включающее неопределённое понятие «своя воля», доступное для понимания человека со средними интеллектуальными способностями и в достаточной мере соответствующее общеупотребительному значению слова «живой».

----------


## Vladiimir

Далай Лама, как я понимаю, и не пытался дать научное определение "чувствующего существа". Далай Лама сказал о том, *как буддисты рассматривают понятие "чувствующее существо"* (sentient being), т.е. существо наделенное сознанием. Упомянул также, о дискуссиях на эту тему со своим другом-ученым. И определяли они не просто "живое существо", а понятие "sentient being" в отличии от "inanimate living being".



> His Holiness remarked that Buddhists distinguish inanimate living things from sentient beings. Although plants, animals and people can ultimately be reduced to the same kind of particles, plants have no ability to know and no ability to feel pleasure or pain. The difference is the presence of consciousness, the substantial cause of which is consciousness. His Holiness mentioned too that after extensive discussions with his old friend Francisco Varela they had concluded that a sentient being could be defined as something that can move voluntarily.

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. Далай Лама упомянул о традиционной буддийской точке зрения на предмет. Что не так?

Хотите знать научную точку зрения по этому вопросу? Спросите у ученого.
Хотите знать традиционную буддийскую точку зрения по этому вопросу? Спросите Далай Ламу или почитайте традиционные комментарии на эту тему.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Ещё раз. Неодушевлённый живой объект инфузория способен перемещаться. Если он это делает по своей воле, то он живое существо. Но тогда и растения —это живые существа, потому что они тоже могут перемещаться таким образом, пусть и недалеко. Если же воля —это способность к намеренным действиям, то неодушевлёнными живыми объектами является большая часть животных.


Несмотря на отсутствие у растений нервной системы у высших растений есть нервная деятельность с положенными ей передачами электроимпульсов...
Хотя у растений нет ничего похожего на центральную нервную систему, они способны в ответ на различные раздражители генерировать распространяющиеся по организму электрические сигналы, напоминающие нервные импульсы животных. Эти сигналы не несут специфической информации о характере раздражителя и служат, по-видимому, для общей мобилизации защитных сил организма.
Роль «нервов» у растений играют проводящие пучки, которые по своему строению и «кабельным свойствам» отдаленно напоминают нервы животных. Считалось, что основную роль в проведении нервных импульсов играют клетки пучковой паренхимы, связанные друг с другом при помощи цитоплазматических «мостиков» - плазмодесм. В последнее время появились сведения об участии в проведении импульсов также и клеток флоэмы – ситовидных трубок.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Несмотря на отсутствие у растений нервной системы у высших растений есть нервная деятельность с положенными ей передачами электроимпульсов...
> Хотя у растений нет ничего похожего на центральную нервную систему, они способны в ответ на различные раздражители генерировать распространяющиеся по организму электрические сигналы, напоминающие нервные импульсы животных. Эти сигналы не несут специфической информации о характере раздражителя и служат, по-видимому, для общей мобилизации защитных сил организма.
> Роль «нервов» у растений играют проводящие пучки, которые по своему строению и «кабельным свойствам» отдаленно напоминают нервы животных. Считалось, что основную роль в проведении нервных импульсов играют клетки пучковой паренхимы, связанные друг с другом при помощи цитоплазматических «мостиков» - плазмодесм. В последнее время появились сведения об участии в проведении импульсов также и клеток флоэмы – ситовидных трубок.


Так, что тибетский обычай выкупать и отпускать на "свободу" деревья вполне себе оправдан!

----------


## Вантус

> Далай Лама, как я понимаю, и не пытался дать научное определение "чувствующего существа". Далай Лама сказал о том, *как буддисты рассматривают понятие "чувствующее существо"* (sentient being), т.е. существо наделенное сознанием. Упомянул также, о дискуссиях на эту тему со своим другом-ученым. И определяли они не просто "живое существо", а понятие "sentient being" в отличии от "inanimate living being".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				His Holiness remarked that Buddhists distinguish inanimate living things from sentient beings. Although plants, animals and people can ultimately be reduced to the same kind of particles, plants have no ability to know and no ability to feel pleasure or pain. The difference is the presence of consciousness, the substantial cause of which is consciousness. His Holiness mentioned too that after extensive discussions with his old friend Francisco Varela they had concluded that a sentient being could be defined as something that can move voluntarily.


Далай-лама со своим другом биофриком сел в лужу, если что. Растения вполне могут довольно шустро и произвольно двигаться - росянка, например, резво ловит мух своими специальными листьями:


И это если не считать того, что растения разворачиваются к солнцу, а если их пересадить в горшок и одну сторону горшка затенить - будут переползать на светлую сторону.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Вот обед венериной мухоловки:



Вообще же достаточно почитать педивикию.

----------

Ондрий (23.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Так, что тибетский обычай выкупать и отпускать на "свободу" деревья вполне себе оправдан!


Проблема теперь, как Далай-лама с этим ученым будут определять по научному у движущегося объекта наличие воли. Опросник?)) Так мы и компьютеры скоро будем выкупать и отпускать на волю)) Они уже давно переплюнули по свободе перемещения любые растения)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Проблема теперь, как Далай-лама с этим ученым будут определять по научному у движущегося объекта наличие воли. Опросник?)) Так мы и компьютеры скоро будем выкупать и отпускать на волю)) Они уже давно переплюнули по свободе перемещения любые растения)


А не допускаете фактор, что переводчица могла ошибиться в нюансах перевода?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ещё раз. Неодушевлённый живой объект инфузория способен перемещаться. Если он это делает по своей воле, то он живое существо. Но тогда и растения —это живые существа, потому что они тоже могут перемещаться таким образом, пусть и недалеко. Если же воля —это способность к намеренным действиям, то неодушевлёнными живыми объектами является большая часть животных.


Я как то так без хитростно для себя подумал, что это флора и фауна так друг от друга отличаются. Но какие из представителей растений самостоятельно передвигаются я не знаю, не подскажете?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Вантус, вот эти орхидеи они же неспособны передвигаться по собственной воле. At will...  Что такое перемещение и что такое собственная воля?

----------


## Фил

> что такое собственная воля?


Этот вопрос занимает умы философов вот уже несколько тысячелетий.
Ответа пока нет.

----------

Ho Shim (22.11.2013), Ондрий (23.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вантус, Есть отличие у движущихся растений и движущихся организмов?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вантус, вот эти орхидеи они же неспособны передвигаться по собственной воле. At will...  Что такое перемещение и что такое собственная воля?


Перемещение это изменение своего положения в пространстве.

А вот про волю —это более сложный вопрос  :Smilie:  Если понимать волю как способность контролировать свои поступки, то значит, сознанием обладают только высшие животные. Получается абсурдно. Если понимать «перемещаться по своей воле» как «иметь внутренний механизм для изменения своего положения, перемещаться иначе чем под воздействием внешних сил», тогда растения —это тоже животные. Получается опять абсурдно.

Предлагайте свои варианты  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Перемещение это изменение своего положения в пространстве.
> 
> А вот про волю —это более сложный вопрос   «иметь внутренний механизм для изменения своего положения, перемещаться иначе чем под воздействием внешних сил»,


Все перемещения в пространстве у растений только под воздействием внешних сил, они не _своевольничают_ и у них отсутствует любопытство.

----------


## Alex

Очень удручающее впечатление произвела тема.

Конечно, Далай-лама вовсе не обязан разбираться в биологии, даже на уровне школьного курса (тем более, что он и биологию-то в школе не учил). Но здесь на самом деле вскрывается очень глубокая и серьезная проблема конфликта науки и религии (причем серьезная она в основном для религии - науке от этого конфликта не холодно и не жарко).

Многие думают, что наука - это такая особая "идеология", или "атеистическая религия": дескать, одни верят в Азатота и Ктулху, а другие - в Стандартную модель. Это представление в корне неверно! Наука - это такая методология познания, причем объекты этого познания могут быть самыми экзотическими. Так вот, расхождение между наукой и религией состоит как раз не в объектах познания, а в методологии; причем расхождение это коренное, фундаментальное и неустранимое.

Пока наука находилась в зачаточном состоянии, у людей более-менее удачно получалось совмещать эти две методологии - просто в силу того, что не было соответствующего научного аппарата. Впрочем, тревожные звоночки уже раздавались.

А сейчас уже не получается спрятаться. Можно, правда, по-прежнему утверждать, что у науки и религии "разные области", но ошибочность этого утверждения становится все яснее по мере научного прогресса; к тому же в буддизме многое завязано как раз на объективно проверяемой картине внешнего мира (внешний Калачакра и прочая "тантрическая анатомия", здравствуйте). Я не беру в расчет крайние клинические случаи, когда люди, не моргнув глазом, утверждают, что ученые врут, а посреди моря-окияна на самом деле стоит здоровенная гора (не ржите, и такое бывает).

Можно еще пытаться натянуть презерватив на глобус, то есть воспользоваться услугами псевдонаучных фриков той или иной степени. Вот так и рождается всякое "Дао физики", где нет ни того, ни другого.

Еще можно поверить рекламному слогану что, дескать, буддизм - это не религия вовсе, а "наука об уме". Только тогда придется очень многое выкинуть из Буддадхармы, даже в самом растхеравадинском варианте (в первую очередь, например - монашество вместе с третью ПК).

И, наконец, можно не соваться в область, где не хватает знаний, а просто заниматься своим делом, предоставив научному познанию свободу, а не ждать, что ученые с придыханием будут "находить подтверждения".

Наверное, еще как-то можно. Не знаю.

(Я пишу это урывками между очень важными и ответственными заказами, так что, наверное, получилось очень тезисно и скомканно).

----------

Аурум (22.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.11.2013), Дубинин (22.11.2013), Норбу (25.11.2013), Ондрий (22.11.2013), Паня (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Перемещение это изменение своего положения в пространстве.
> А вот про волю —это более сложный вопрос  Если понимать волю как способность контролировать свои поступки
> Предлагайте свои варианты


На уровне видимой структуры организма - это наличие нервной системы, которая, видимо, и является физической опорой читты (или, говоря иначе, "души")))).
Простейшие жгутиковые ее не имеют, но движутся (фототаксис и хемотаксис). Разновидностью этого является и движение Венериной мухоловки.
А вот пресноводная гидра (Hydra oligactis) имеет диффузную нервную систему и согласно вышеизложенным соображениям должна относиться кЖС.
Думаю, это различие и характеризует то, что ДЛЛ обозначил словами "движется по своей воле", или, говоря иначе, является одушевленным.

Кстати, если бы не предвзятое отношение буддистов к "некошерным" терминам (типа душа, грех и проч.), вместо термина "живые существа" можно было бы использовать слово "одушевленные". Это лучше отражает смысл.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Скорее ещё больше запутывает!

----------


## Вантус

> Все перемещения в пространстве у растений только под воздействием внешних сил, они не _своевольничают_ и у них отсутствует любопытство.


У муравья присутствует любопытство? Тогда и у вьюнка, плюща и подобных, которые нащупывают, за что бы им зацепиться, тоже есть. И у человека все перемещения под воздействием внешних сил, а любопытство - такой механизм реакции на внешние силы, реализован нейросетью коры головного мозга.

----------


## Ho Shim

> А не допускаете фактор, что переводчица могла ошибиться в нюансах перевода?


Тут пусть переводчики слово скажут. Я только заявленый в теме тезис обсуждаю. Он интересен и безотносительно к личности сказавшего. Такое развитие темы про науку и религию. Запасся семками и чаем)

----------


## Вантус

А еще есть Губки и Пластинчатые, которых относят к животным, но нервной системы у которых нет!
Вложение 15379

----------

Сергей Хос (22.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

По поводу неправильности же перевода - можно обратиться к самому Далай-Ламе XIV (благо, говорит он на английском):







> Его Святейшество сказал, что буддисты различают неодушевленные живые объекты и живых существ. Несмотря на то, что растения, животные и люди в конечном итоге состоят из одних и тех же элементарных частиц, у растений нет способности познавать и они не переживают боли или удовольствия.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> А еще есть Губки и Пластинчатые, которых относят к животным, но нервной системы у которых нет!
> Вложение 15379


Согласно Википедии: Согласно современным молекулярно-биологическим и сравнительно-анатомическим данным, пластинчатые являются сестринской группой кишечнополостных, а губки — сестринской группой гребневиков. Вероятно, отсутствие у этих животных мышечных и нервных клеток — результат вторичного упрощения.

----------


## Вантус

Дело в том, что нервная система - это удобная среда распространения сигнала об изменении окружающей обстановки и ответного сигнала. Но даже при ее отсутствии, у растений, например, сигнал вполне себе распространяется по растению (хоть и гораздо медленнее) за счет выделения фитогормонов и подобного. Просто у животных информация переносится за счет электричества, в основном, а у растений - за счет химии (и ионами тоже, на самом деле, но не по специализированному проводнику, а по всем клеткам).

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.11.2013), Паня (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Согласно Википедии: Согласно современным молекулярно-биологическим и сравнительно-анатомическим данным, пластинчатые являются сестринской группой кишечнополостных, а губки — сестринской группой гребневиков. Вероятно, отсутствие у этих животных мышечных и нервных клеток — результат вторичного упрощения.


И что? Сейчас-то у них ее нет. Или были живые, а стали неживые?

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Или были живые, а стали неживые?


И опять возвращаемся к определению жизни?
Почему не живые? Строение клеточное, воспроизводит себе подобных, обладает жизненым циклом а главное адаптируется к окружающей среде. (К примеру деревянный стул несмотря на клеточное строение воспроизводить себе подобных и адаптироватся к окружающей среде путём направленых мутаций не может поэтому он и не обладает жизнью а губки могут и потому они живые)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему не живые?


В буддийской парадигме, то, что обозначается термином "живые существа" относится к тем существам, которые имеют citta (поэтому правильнее было бы называть их "чувствующие" или "одушевленные").
В определенном смысле, на базовом уровне читта и есть воля, и видимо именно это имел в виду ДЛЛ.
Вопрос в том, каков критерий, согласно которому можно было бы определить наличие читты на основе внешнего наблюдения, макро- или микроскопического.

----------


## Ондрий

_на свете счастья нет, но есть покой и воля_

----------

Нико (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> В буддийской парадигме, то, что обозначается термином "живые существа" относится к тем существам, которые имеют citta (поэтому правильнее было бы называть их "чувствующие" или "одушевленные").
> В определенном смысле, на базовом уровне читта и есть воля, и видимо именно это имел в виду ДЛЛ.
> Вопрос в том, каков критерий, согласно которому можно было бы определить наличие читты на основе внешнего наблюдения, макро- или микроскопического.


Ондрий сказал:"А определять ЖС через наличие сознания - не перспективно, да и невозможно даже с философской т.з. - нет возможности достоверно определить как само сознание через некие критерии (полный исчерпывающий список), так и доказать его существование у другого и доказать что оно "такое же" как и твое. Можно видеть феномены - следствия деятельности чужого сознания, но не его самого." Я с этим согласен поэтому моё определение жизни материалистично!

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> вместо термина "живые существа" можно было бы использовать слово "одушевленные". Это лучше отражает смысл.


Если смотреть на это с буддийской точки зрения, то лучше всего отражает смыл слово "чувствующие". имхо




> И опять возвращаемся к определению жизни?


Так вроде нет единого мнения касательно понятия жизни.  С точки зрения науки всё это игра Дхармакаи материи. ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В буддийской парадигме, то, что обозначается термином "живые существа" относится к тем существам, которые имеют citta (поэтому правильнее было бы называть их "чувствующие" или "одушевленные").
> В определенном смысле, на базовом уровне читта и есть воля, и видимо именно это имел в виду ДЛЛ.


Я слышал, что в одном из "миров форм" (рупа лока) существа рождаются без сознания, т.е. присутствует только форма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я слышал, что в одном из "миров форм" (рупа лока) существа рождаются без сознания, т.е. присутствует только форма.


Насколько я понимаю, "формы" в рупа-локе - это, собственно, идеи, чисто в Платоновском смысле.
И говорить о том, что идея есть, а сознания - нет, можно, конечно, но с большими оговорками. )))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Насколько я понимаю, "формы" в рупа-локе - это, собственно, идеи, чисто в Платоновском смысле.
> И говорить о том, что идея есть, а сознания - нет, можно, конечно, но с большими оговорками. )))


Ну вроде бы говорится, что существа Рупа локи имеют некие тонкоматериальные тела. А "формы" в виде идей, чисто в платоновском смысле, - это наверное Кама-лока, а точнее небесные, райские миры. ) Например Мир дэвов, наслаждающихся творениями(нимманарати). Эти дэвы могут создавать объекты любого цвета и формы для собственного удовольствия.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Дело в том, что нервная система - это удобная среда распространения сигнала об изменении окружающей обстановки и ответного сигнала. Но даже при ее отсутствии, у растений, например, сигнал вполне себе распространяется по растению (хоть и гораздо медленнее) за счет выделения фитогормонов и подобного. Просто у животных информация переносится за счет электричества, в основном, а у растений - за счет химии (и ионами тоже, на самом деле, но не по специализированному проводнику, а по всем клеткам).


Филогенетически наиболее древней является гуморальная регуляция. Она обеспечивает взаимосвязь клеток и органов у примитивно устроенных организмов, не имеющих нервной системы. Основными регуляторными веществами в этом случае являются продукты обмена веществ – метаболиты. Такой способ регуляции называется гуморально-метаболическим. Он, как и другие виды гуморальной регуляции, основан на принципе «всем-всем-всем». Выделяющиеся вещества распространяются по всему организму и изменяют деятельность систем жизнеобеспечения.
И хотя регуляторная способность нервной системы более совершенна(работает по принципу письмо с адресом) но отсутствие её не может считатся признаком не жизни!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Далай-лама со своим другом биофриком сел в лужу, если что.


Сели в лужу, на мой взгляд, люди, которые не могут отличить древние религиозные представления от современных научных. Т.е. люди, которые, например, думают, что какие-то там тантрические или просто буддийские йоги могут явить им чудеса левитации и прохождения сквозь стены или подобные сиддхи (и даже обучить их этому!) и потом, вдруг, наконец осознают, что таких чудес не бывает и огорчаются! Фрики для меня это те, кто не будучи древним индусом, вдруг начинает наивно верить в сказочные чудеса, в которые верили древние индусы.




> Растения вполне могут довольно шустро и произвольно двигаться - росянка, например, резво ловит мух своими специальными листьями:
> 
> 
> И это если не считать того, что растения разворачиваются к солнцу, а если их пересадить в горшок и одну сторону горшка затенить - будут переползать на светлую сторону.


Опять рассказываете банальные вещи, известные любому школьнику. Любой кто видел подсолнух видел, что он поворачивается за солнцем. Водяные лилии закрываются на ночь. Я, например, это видел еще в дошкольном возрасте. 
То, что имел в виду Далай Лама, то что они не могут совершать движения voluntary, т.е. произвольно. Например, подсолнух не может вдруг, по своему усмотрению начать специально отворачиваться от солнца, а лилия не может вдруг по своей прихоти закрываться утром и открываться, наоборот, ночью.

Опять таки, Далай Лама не высказывал научных представлений, а обсуждал тему с другом-ученым в русле традиционных буддийских религиозных понятий. Просто смешно, как образованные люди, на полном серьезе, воинственно, вдруг начинают проверять на прочность (на соответствие современным научным взглядам) какие-то древне-индийские религиозные представления (читай, "сказки").

----------

Савелов Александр (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну вроде бы говорится, что существа Рупа локи имеют некие тонкоматериальные тела. А "формы" в виде идей, чисто в платоновском смысле, - это наверное Кама-лока, а точнее небесные, райские миры.


Думаю, все ровно наоборот

----------


## Сергей Ч

Почти по теме)):




> В Саваттхи. И тогда, утром, монахиня Ваджира оделась, взяла чашу и одеяние и вошла в Саваттхи собирать подаяния. Походив по Саваттхи в поисках подаяний, вернувшись с хождения за подаяниями, после обеда она отправилась в Рощу Слепых, чтобы провести там остаток дня. Войдя в Рощу Слепых, она села у подножья одного из деревьев, чтобы провести здесь остаток дня.
> И тогда Злой Мара, желая породить страх, трепетание и ужас в монахине Ваджире, желая нарушить её сосредоточение, подошёл к ней и обратился к ней следующей строфой:
> 
> «Кем было создано вот это существо?
> И где находится его создатель?
> И где возникло это существо?
> И где находит оно прекращение?»
> 
> И тогда мысль пришла к монахине Ваджире: «Кто же произнёс эту строфу – человек или нечеловеческое существо?» И мысль пришла к ней: «Это Злой Мара произнёс эту строфу, желая породить страх, трепетание и ужас во мне, желая нарушить моё сосредоточение». И тогда монахиня Ваджира, осознав: «Это Злой Мара», ответила ему строфами:
> ...


( СН 5.10 )

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я слышал, что в одном из "миров форм" (рупа лока) существа рождаются без сознания, т.е. присутствует только форма.


это как????
мир форм - это мир где существа имеют форму, но не имеют желаний и пребывают в одном из видов и уровней сосредоточения. 
Это ж основа объяснения дхъян.

----------


## Вантус

> Опять рассказываете банальные вещи, известные любому школьнику. Любой кто видел подсолнух видел, что он поворачивается за солнцем. Водяные лилии закрываются на ночь. Я, например, это видел еще в дошкольном возрасте. 
> То, что имел в виду Далай Лама, то что они не могут совершать движения voluntary, т.е. произвольно. Например, подсолнух не может вдруг, по своему усмотрению начать специально отворачиваться от солнца, а лилия не может вдруг по своей прихоти закрываться утром и открываться, наоборот, ночью.


Ученый тем и отличается от обывателя, что хочет проникнуть в суть (видимо, вы на это не способны). Что значит "произвольно"? Медуза, например, плавает в ту или иную сторону произвольно или непроизвольно? Если проникнуть в суть, то выяснится, что выбирает она направление движения ничуть не произвольней подсолнуха. У нее есть рецепторы (клетки), которые возбуждаются (вырабатывают электричество) при том или ином раздражении (изменении температуры, освещенности, химического состава воды). Возбуждение от рецепторов распространяется по нервной системе медузы (она у медузы раскидана по всему телу, а также есть два кольца - чувствительное и двигательное) и в зависимости от направления или характера раздражения совершенно механическим образом возбуждаются соответствующие направлению движения части нервной системы, возбуждение которых вызывает сокращения мышц медузы. Т.е. медуза не может без раздражителя изменить направление движения в принципе, "волю" ей проявлять просто нечем. У человека все много сложнее, но принцип совершенно тот же - все кажущиеся акты проявления "воли" суть работа очень хитрого аппарата нервной системы. Только у человека чувствительные и двигательные нейроны не просто, как правило, замкнуты друг на друга, а подключены к миллионам других нейронов.

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> У человека все много сложнее, но принцип совершенно тот же - все кажущиеся акты проявления "воли" суть работа очень хитрого аппарата нервной системы. Только у человека чувствительные и двигательные нейроны не просто, как правило, замкнуты друг на друга, а подключены к миллионам других нейронов.


Зрительные рецепторы пользователя с ником Вантус зафиксировали изменение освещенности определенных участков монитора и в результате сложных биохимических реакций его пальцы пришли в движение. Так появился этот ответ.
При объективном рассмотрении процесса мысль Вантуса или его решение ответить во всем этом не наблюдается.
))))

----------


## Вантус

Я усовершенствую Далай-ламу: тулкам и ринпочам следует называть живыми лишь те существа, про которых не вполне ясно, чем обусловлены их перемещения и движения. В непонятность можно подселить мистическую "душу", "сознание" или еще какой атман (не в упрек ведантистам, атман которых недеятелен). Ни бактерии, ни жуки, ни медузы не могут считаться живыми, ибо для объяснения их движений никакой души не требуется.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Зрительные рецепторы пользователя с ником Вантус зафиксировали изменение освещенности определенных участков монитора и в результате сложных биохимических реакций его пальцы пришли в движение. Так появился этот ответ.
> При объективном рассмотрении процесса мысль Вантуса или его решение ответить во всем этом не наблюдается.
> ))))


Разумеется, объективно мы вообще не можем воспринять ничьи мысли, кроме своих собственных. А непосредственно воспринятые свои мысли и непосредственно или выводным способом постигнутые электрохимические процессы в своем мозге - это две характеристики одного, подобно хоботу и хвосту ощупываемого слепыми слона.

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2013), Сергей Хос (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ученый тем и отличается от обывателя, что хочет проникнуть в суть (видимо, вы на это не способны).


Да примем здесь я? Способен, не способен. Далай Лама не озвучивал современных научных представлений. Он упомянул традиционные буддийские. Я думал, что любой человек может легко разграничить древние религиозные представления и современные научные. Если уж лично меня коснулись, то я ни на секунду, никогда со школьных лет не верил ни в экстрасенсов, ни тем более в полеты и проходы сквозь стены. Опровергать это на полном серьзе для меня все равно что опровергать ковер самолет старика Хаттабыча или печку Иванушки-Дурачка.
Например, современный ученый, профессор Шмитхаузен может выступать перед аудиторией и прояснять древние и традиционные буддийские представления о растенях, их роли в цепи перерождений и т.д. И все будет впорядке. Следует просто разграничивать древние традиционные представления от современных научных. От Далай Ламы интересно было услышать именно о традиционных буддийских взглядах на предмет, а не современные научные представления. Если нужны современные научные представления, то нужно тогда обратиться к ученым-биологам (уже писал об этом выше.)

----------

Аурум (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разумеется, объективно мы вообще не можем воспринять ничьи мысли, кроме своих собственных.


Это очень точное замечание, с которым я совершенно согласен: нематериальное подлежит наблюдению лишь в интроспекции.
А редукция до материализма неправомерно игнорирует этот факт, то есть одну из частей наблюдаемого. Как материя может отражать посредством движения - это понятно. Но способность материи наблюдать собственные мысли не охватывается теорией отражения.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Ученый тем и отличается от обывателя, что хочет проникнуть в суть (видимо, вы на это не способны). Что значит "произвольно"? Медуза, например, плавает в ту или иную сторону произвольно или непроизвольно? Если проникнуть в суть, то выяснится, что выбирает она направление движения ничуть не произвольней подсолнуха. У нее есть рецепторы (клетки), которые возбуждаются (вырабатывают электричество) при том или ином раздражении (изменении температуры, освещенности, химического состава воды). Возбуждение от рецепторов распространяется по нервной системе медузы (она у медузы раскидана по всему телу, а также есть два кольца - чувствительное и двигательное) и в зависимости от направления или характера раздражения совершенно механическим образом возбуждаются соответствующие направлению движения части нервной системы, возбуждение которых вызывает сокращения мышц медузы. Т.е. медуза не может без раздражителя изменить направление движения в принципе, "волю" ей проявлять просто нечем. У человека все много сложнее, но принцип совершенно тот же - все кажущиеся акты проявления "воли" суть работа очень хитрого аппарата нервной системы. Только у человека чувствительные и двигательные нейроны не просто, как правило, замкнуты друг на друга, а подключены к миллионам других нейронов.


Действительно... У человека тоже со свободой воли туго.

 Может быть, наша возможность выбора только кажущаяся, а на самом деле все предопределено: обычный человек, как мы не раз замечали, видит только свои действия, чувства и мысли, но их истоков не осознает. А эти истоки вполне могут быть предопределены.
Что может нам подсказать по этому вопросу квантовая физика?
В КМ существует очевидное для специалиста утверждение, что полное знание о состоянии всей системы недостаточно для настолько же полного знания о состоянии ее частей [1] . То есть если задать состояние системы как целого, то это оставляет возможность различных состояний ее составляющих. Целое задает совокупность возможных состояний, но какие конкретно из этих состояний реализуются, целым не определено. Именно отсюда возникает принципиальная возможность для высокоразвитых, то есть способных управлять потоками энергий (вниманием) существ осознанно выбирать свое состояние среди множества допустимых. При этом их выбор оказывает влияние на соседние подсистемы, однако состояние системы в целом остается неизменным.
Таким образом, мы приходим к удивительному выводу: наша свобода предопределена. Она является частью предопределения.
Вдумайтесь еще раз в смысл сказанного: свобода — часть предопределения .
Свобода невозможна, когда присутствует страх. Отсутствие страха возможно только при отсутствии другого объекта, отсутствии обособленности. Когда есть другой, есть и страх. Если же ты действуешь от Целого, нет другого, нет страха. Наступает свобода. Свобода — это необусловленность собственной природой. Это свобода от всего того, чем обусловлены наше тело и ум. Это свобода от гнева, страстей, безразличия, это свобода от иллюзии отделенности.
У свободы есть не только негативные аспекты [2] , как «свобода от». В позитивном аспекте свобода означает наслаждение тела, радость души, блаженство Духа. Однако стремление к этим аспектам свободы заведет в тупик просто потому, что будет означать зависимость от них. Это и происходит: под свободой современный человек чаще всего понимает свободу удовлетворять желания, не думая о последствиях, и в результате он оказывается в еще большей несвободе. Только освобождение от обусловленностей и страха приводит к подлинной свободе.

----------


## Ittosai

Мнение нейробиолога Дика Свааба по поводу сознания и работы мозга


> — Результаты нейронаучных исследований создали сильную базу для подтверждения теории монизма. У дуализма нет будущего. Процесс формирования сознания не включает в себя ничего, кроме структуры мозга и функций нейронов. В принципе, понятие сознания можно сузить до эмерджентной характеристики, сгенерированной совместной работой определенных областей огромной нейронной сети нашего мозга. Клетки мозга и отдельные зоны имеют свои собственные функции, но их взаимосвязь наделяет их совместной «эмерджентной» функцией. Также, наличие у человека сознания напрямую зависит от передачи информации из префронтального и париетального кортексов в кору больших полушарий. Один из таких информационных потоков проходит через таламус. Селективное внимание тоже играет важную роль для понимания феномена сознания. Оно возникает по причине того, что лишь часть воспринимаемых нами объектов подвергается рекуррентной обработке, из–за этого мы отдаем себе отчет лишь в тех стимулах, на которых сфокусировано наше внимание, полностью игнорируя остальные. Стоит заметить, однако, что большая часть работы нашего мозга происходит на бессознательном уровне, и он способен в бессознательном режиме прекрасно выполнять такие задачи, которые обычно рассматриваются как сугубо рациональные. Мы постоянно подвергаемся информационной бомбардировке и бессознательно используем селективное внимание, чтобы выделить то, что для нас важно. Многие из наших решений действительно принимаются «за долю секунды», «инстинктивно», или же на базе «интуиции», «внутреннего чувства», без глубокой сознательной обработки. Мы «выбираем» себе партнера, влюбляясь «с первого взгляда». Как и современные самолеты, летающие и приземляющиеся на автопилоте, без участия капитана, наш мозг может прекрасно функционировать без сознательного мышления.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> это как????
> мир форм - это мир где существа имеют форму, но не имеют желаний и пребывают в одном из видов и уровней сосредоточения. 
> Это ж основа объяснения дхъян.


Zom когда-то уже приводил цитаты из комментариев на абхидхамму по этой теме:




> Для существ мира Брахм, которые существуют без сознания (асаннья-сатта), есть только рупа, но не нама. Пока они бессознательные существа, читта и четасика (ум и объекты ума) не появляются. У них есть только калапы - группы рупы с элементом жизненной силы. У них нет руп, связанных с чувствами, сердечной основой и полом.
> ...
> Тот, кто рождён как асанья-сатта Брахма, тот развил четвёртую джхану, и отбросил привязанность к наме (nama). Он увидел опасность в наме, поскольку пока есть нама, он связан с загрязнениями, потому он пожелал быть без намы. Если его умения по поддержанию джханы не ослабли, и кусала джхана-читта четвертой джханы появляется сразу после сознания-смерти, он отбрасывает дхаммы намы и джханачитта обуславливает перерождение только с наличием рупы (rupa patisandhi) в мире бессознательных божеств Брахм, где он проживёт 500 капп. Поскольку дхамм намы нет вообще, он не может двигаться. В какой позе он умер перед перерождением, в такой он и родится в мире асанья-сатта и будет в ней пребывать до конца жизни. Затем кусала-камма обусловит появление перерождающего-сознания и каммаджарупы в благой удел мира чувственных желаний.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мнение нейробиолога Дика Свааба по поводу сознания и работы мозга


Мысль как субъективно наблюдаемый феномен не содержится в импульсах, распространяющихся по нейронным сетям. Они - лишь некий физический коррелят мысли, подобно тому, как буквы на бумаге - лишь физический коррелят смысла записанной фразы.

Думающие иначе, то есть утверждающие полную тождественность психических процессов и нервных импульсов, утверждают примерно следующее: "Продумывать прочитанную в книжке мысль и разглядывать буквы, которыми она записана - это одно и то же".

----------

Ho Shim (23.11.2013), Ittosai (22.11.2013), Савелов Александр (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Мысль как субъективно наблюдаемый феномен не содержится в импульсах, распространяющихся по нейронным сетям. Они - лишь некий физический коррелят мысли, подобно тому, как буквы на бумаге - лишь физический коррелят смысла записанной фразы.


Абсолютно согласен.
Вот как это можно вывести с помощью отражающей материи?
Диамат пока не прочитал, только скачал.

----------


## Ондрий

> Но способность материи наблюдать собственные мысли не охватывается теорией отражения.


ээээ.. не сочтите за критику, но программист способен алгоритмизировать и воплотить этот процесс в тиражируемом виде. Главное - определиться в том, что такое "мысли". Если это любой материальный носитель (эл.импульсы, эл.магнитные волны, глюоны или любые иные детектируемые материальные формы переноса информации включая квантовое запутывание), то сформировать устойчивую самообучающуюся систему, которая имеет цепи контроля за порождением и наблюдением этих "мыслей" - не составляет никакого труда. Самый примитивный девайс - это это автомат-регулятор температуры с отриц.обратной связью.




> Мысль как субъективно наблюдаемый феномен не содержится в импульсах, распространяющихся по нейронным сетям. Они - лишь некий физический коррелят мысли, подобно тому, как буквы на бумаге - лишь физический коррелят смысла записанной фразы.
> 
> Думающие иначе, то есть утверждающие полную тождественность психических процессов и нервных импульсов, утверждают примерно следующее: "Продумывать прочитанную в книжке мысль и разглядывать буквы, которыми она записана - это одно и то же".


пример не корректен. вы произвольно отклонили в праве эл.импульсам быть "мыслью".

повторюсь - материальность как понятие означает не столько "субстанцию", сколько возможность быть феноменом. т.е. быть данным в ощущениях. быть детектируемым. в этом случае даже глюки - материальны, т.к. задействуют механизмы постижения на базе неких материальных процессов которые их порождают.

З.Ы. я не защищаю материализм, я показываю только некие произвольные постулаты идеалистов. Они оперируют феноменами но без попыток любых постижений их природы. Если таковые попытки вдруг имеют место быть, то они на пол-пути обрубаются не доходя до сути, объявляя нечто происходящее как "нематериальное". Как будто это сразу все объяснит - как не-материальные конструкции могут взаимодействовать и порождать материальные.

----------

Alex (22.11.2013), Ittosai (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Главное - определиться в том, что такое "мысли".


То, что вы наблюдаете в процессе собственного мышления - это и есть мысли.
А наблюдаете вы не нервные импульсы и не глюоны.




> пример не корректен. вы произвольно отклонили в праве эл.импульсам быть "мыслью".


Я не отказываю буквам на бумаге в праве соотноситься опр. образом со смыслом текста.
Но они не тождественны.
Так же и мысль, наблюдаемая в акте интроспекции, - это особый наблюдаемый феномен, и всякая философия, игнорирующая его в качестве такового, совершает неправомерную редукцию.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Я усовершенствую Далай-ламу: тулкам и ринпочам *следует называть живыми лишь те существа, про которых не вполне ясно, чем обусловлены их перемещения и движения*. В непонятность можно подселить мистическую "душу", "сознание" или еще какой атман (не в упрек ведантистам, атман которых недеятелен). Ни бактерии, ни жуки, ни медузы не могут считаться живыми, ибо для объяснения их движений никакой души не требуется.


А собственное существо живо? Изнутри же понятно как оно функционирует.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мысль как субъективно наблюдаемый феномен не содержится в импульсах, распространяющихся по нейронным сетям. Они - лишь некий физический коррелят мысли, подобно тому, как буквы на бумаге - лишь физический коррелят смысла записанной фразы.
> 
> Думающие иначе, то есть утверждающие полную тождественность психических процессов и нервных импульсов, утверждают примерно следующее: "Продумывать прочитанную в книжке мысль и разглядывать буквы, которыми она записана - это одно и то же".


Я думаю, что даже среди материалистов немного таких людей, которые отождествляют психику с материальными процессами или говорят, что это одно и тоже. ) Это уж совсем крайняя степень МГЗ ("материализма головного мозга").  :Smilie:  
 Психическое, хотя и обусловлено физиологической (высшей нервной) деятельностью мозга, тем не менее, не тождественно ей. Психическое несводимо к физиологическому, как идеальное к материальному или как социальное к биологическому.
 Также и в буддизме, разглядывание букв - это превращение многообразия раздражений рецепторов органов чувств (этот процесс относится к ведана-скандхе) в чувственное восприятие, перцепцию (самджня-скандха), а продумывание и сопоставление - это сознание (виджняна).

----------

Джнянаваджра (22.11.2013), Савелов Александр (22.11.2013), Сергей Хос (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так же и мысль, наблюдаемая в акте интроспекции, - это особый наблюдаемый феномен, и всякая философия, игнорирующая его в качестве такового совершает неправомерную редукцию.


особый наблюдаемый феномен есть только еще один из способов детектирования материальных процессов. Как вы решаете проблему качественного перехода от материального признака к нематериальному "образу"? И наоборот - от образа, к материальному признаку, который генерируется как "мысль" и вот ее можно задетектить.

этот механизм легче разобрать на примере примитивных ЖС, типо комара или пчелы. сложнее - на человеке, т.к. он просто сложнее.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле самый хитрый для гипотезы "нематериального сознания" вопрос - каким образом, при помощи каких взаимодействий сознание (положим, что оно не является барионной материей) коммуницирует с материей: воспринимает нервные импульсы и результаты химических реакций в нервных клетках?

О, прям синхронно  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> особый наблюдаемый феномен есть только еще один из способов детектирования материальных процессов


Вы никак не можете уловить главное: мысль (или мыслеобраз), такая, как мы ее наблюдаем в собственном мышлении, никоим образом не обнаруживается в материальных процессах. Это объект совершенно иной природы.
Можно установить определенную корреляцию с физ. процессами, но сам феномен "мысль" в них отсутствует.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## До

> самый хитрый для гипотезы "нематериального сознания" вопрос - каким образом, при помощи каких взаимодействий сознание (положим, что оно не является барионной материей) коммуницирует с материей:


Это только для материалистов он хитрый.




> воспринимает нервные импульсы и результаты химических реакций в нервных клетках?


Плюс транслирует намерение в действие.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы никак не можете уловить главное: мысль (или мыслеобраз), такая, как мы ее наблюдаем в собственном мышлении, никоим образом не обнаруживается в материальных процессах. Это объект совершенно иной природы.
> Можно установить определенную корреляцию с физ. процессами, но сам феномен "мысль" в них отсутствует.


а я опять вам говорю, что вы произвольно отказываете мыслеобразу который мы наблюдаем быть обнаруженным в материальных процессах.

И вот почему.
1. вы увлеклись такой сложной конструкцией как человеческое сознание. Оно слишком сложное и может показаться, что "вот такие" образы никак не могут быть детектированы так как они кажутся.
2. но на самом деле они могут редуцироваться до упрощенной модели пчелы потому как механизм постижения феноменов у нас одинаковый.
3. есть структуры которые расшифровывают исходный сигнал и создают иные вторичные импульсы формирующие уже "образ".

и вот этот самый "образ" как раз можно детектировать ровно так как оно воспринимается наблюдателю. Это уже начали делать - снимают данные с мозга и строят картинку. Она пока мутноватая, но это 100% оно самое.

дело в том, что "мыслеобраз как он нам является" можно описать как всего-лишь вторичную сигнальную систему.

----------

Дубинин (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вы никак не можете уловить главное: мысль (или мыслеобраз), такая, как мы ее наблюдаем в собственном мышлении, никоим образом не обнаруживается в материальных процессах. Это объект совершенно иной природы.
> Можно установить определенную корреляцию с физ. процессами, но сам феномен "мысль" в них отсутствует.


Отражение материи на отражение материи?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> З.Ы. я не защищаю материализм, я показываю только некие произвольные постулаты идеалистов. Они оперируют феноменами но без попыток любых постижений их природы. Если таковые попытки вдруг имеют место быть, то они на пол-пути обрубаются не доходя до сути, объявляя нечто происходящее как "нематериальное". Как будто это сразу все объяснит - как не-материальные конструкции могут взаимодействовать и порождать материальные.


Будда кстати больше хвалил взгляды материалистов того времени, нежели идеалистов. )
Чем и хорош буддизм, что в нём нет проблемы дуализма "духа и материи". Хотя нама и рупа не сводимы друг к другу, они являются своего рода коррелятами, дополняющими друг друга, т.е. дающими вместе сознание и его содержание. Коррелятом сознания и психических процессов является  рупа (чувственное); все эти элементы вместе создают поток сознания, или континуум, живое существо.
Сарипутта приводит такой пример:




> «Хорошо, друг Коттхита, я приведу для тебя пример, поскольку бывает так, что с помощью примера умный человек может понять значение того, что было сказано. Представь, как если бы две связки тростника стояли, опираясь на друга. Точно также, имея имя-и-форму в качестве необходимого условия, возникает сознание, а имея сознание в качестве необходимого условия, возникает имя-и-форма. Имея имя-и-форму в качестве необходимого условия, возникают шесть сфер чувств. Имея шесть сфер чувств в качестве необходимого условия, возникает контакт. Имея контакт в качестве необходимого условия, возникает чувство. Имея чувство в качестве необходимого условия, возникает жажда. Имея жажду в качестве необходимого условия, возникает цепляние. Имея цепляние в качестве необходимого условия, возникает становление. Имея становление в качестве необходимого условия, возникает рождение. Имея рождение в качестве необходимого условия, возникают старение и смерть, печаль, стенание, боль, беспокойство и отчаяние. Вот как возникает вся эта груда страданий.
> 
> Если кто-либо выдернул бы одну из этих связок тростника, то другая бы упала. Если бы он выдернул другую, то упала бы первая. Точно также, с прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращение имени-и-формы. С прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение шести сфер чувств. С прекращением шести сфер чувств происходит прекращение контакта. С прекращением контакта происходит прекращение чувства. С прекращением чувства происходит прекращение жажды. С прекращением жажды происходит прекращение цепляния. С прекращением цепляния происходит прекращение становления. С прекращением становления происходит прекращение рождения. С прекращением рождения происходит прекращение старения и смерти, печали, стенания, боли, беспокойства и отчаяния. Вот так прекращается вся эта груда страданий».

----------

Ittosai (22.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.11.2013), Ондрий (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> На самом деле самый хитрый для гипотезы "нематериального сознания" вопрос - каким образом, при помощи каких взаимодействий сознание (положим, что оно не является барионной материей) коммуницирует с материей: воспринимает нервные импульсы и результаты химических реакций в нервных клетках?
> 
> О, прям синхронно


идеалисту очень просто на это ответить - ум формирует такую виртуальную реальность, где есть материя с которой как-то можно коммуницировать. А может и не формировать - как в арупадхату. И вы в тупике. Но выход из него простой - задать идеалисту вопрос о природе такого нематериального сознания которое может функционировать без материи. Они недоговаривая, просто подразумевают некую трансцендентную, но все же - материю (ясный свет, парашиву, брахмана, татхату и т.д), которая как-то отличается от привычной нам). Нематериальность тут просто означает полное отсутствие и неспособность к функционированию. А именно такое и получиться, если не рассматривать до конца " что же есть ум". Фраза он "не материален" ничего не даст для понимания.

----------


## До

> "Его Святейшество рассказал также, что *после длительных споров с его старым другом Франциско Варелой*, *они пришли к заключению*, что отличительной чертой живых существ является способность перемещаться по собственной воле."
> 
>   
> 
> Не сочтите за неуважительное отношение к учителям. ЕСДЛ как учителя — уважаю. Но *не как биолога*, к сожалению.


А Франциско Варела случайно не _биолог_? Как с уважением к Франциско Вареле как к биологу?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и вот этот самый "образ" как раз можно детектировать ровно так как оно воспринимается наблюдателю. Это уже начали делать - снимают данные с мозга и строят картинку. Она пока мутноватая, но это 100% оно самое.


Вы снова не понимаете.

Созданная таким образом картинка, даже если она будет точной во всех деталях, объемная и т.д., это всего лишь еще один коррелят, а не сама мысль. Мысль, или чувство, или побуждение, наблюдаемые в интроспекции, никак не могут быть выведены наружу, но могут наблюдаться лишь внутренне. Кстати, с побуждениями или чувствами это, возможно, будет понятнее.
Свои чувства можно описать словами, можно выразить их в музыке, можно измерить соответствующую им активность мозга.
Но само чувство как особый феномен наблюдается лишь в интроспекции.
Так же и с мыслью.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А Франциско Варела случайно не _биолог_? Как с уважением к Франциско Вареле как к биологу?


Судя по публикациям - он скоре философ с биологическим образованием.

----------


## До

> Судя по публикациям - он скорее философ с биологическим образованием.


Всё же интересно как *Цхултрим Тращи* относится к _проф. биологу_, который согласился с ЕСДЛ. Биолог-то должен знать обо всех проблемах, которые *Цхултрим Тращи* перечислил, но, тем не менее, они совместно пришли к этому выводу.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вы снова не понимаете.
> 
> Созданная таким образом картинка, даже если она будет точной во всех деталях, объемная и т.д., это всего лишь еще один коррелят, а не сама мысль. Мысль, или чувство, или побуждение, наблюдаемые в интроспекции, никак не могут быть выведены наружу, но могут наблюдаться лишь внутренне. Кстати, с побуждениями или чувствами это, возможно, будет понятнее.
> Свои чувства можно описать словами, можно выразить их в музыке, можно измерить соответствующую им активность мозга.
> Но само чувство как особый феномен наблюдается лишь в интроспекции.
> Так же и с мыслью.


нет, не понимаю. Почему невозможно "саму мысль" вывести наружу? Если мысль - это информация. А ее "интерпретация для себя" - тоже информация.

Ок. Упрощу вопрос - каким образом "дематериализация" сознания, чтобы это, черт возьми, не означало )), поможет понять почему вы видим "зеленое" именно как то самое зеленое которое мы видим? Тогда, возможно, я пойму почему вы правы.

----------


## Вантус

> А собственное существо живо? Изнутри же понятно как оно функционирует.


Ринпочам некогда об этом думать: им нужно продавать белым обезьянам свои ритуальные услуги.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> нет, не понимаю. Почему невозможно "саму мысль" вывести наружу?


Потому что сама мысль (а также чувство и побуждение) - это именно то, что вы САМИ переживаете в своем внутреннем мире.
Этого нет во внешнем мире, там лишь те или иные корреляты. )))



> Ок. Упрощу вопрос - каким образом "дематериализация" сознания, чтобы это, черт возьми, не означало )), поможет понять почему вы видим "зеленое" именно как то самое зеленое?


Для науки с ее целями это различение совершенно, о котором я говорю, совершенно безразлично, это не научная область исследования.
А вот для духовной практики самое важное - именно интроспекция.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Мысль как субъективно наблюдаемый феномен не содержится в импульсах, распространяющихся по нейронным сетям. Они - лишь некий физический коррелят мысли, подобно тому, как буквы на бумаге - лишь физический коррелят смысла записанной фразы.
> 
> Думающие иначе, то есть утверждающие полную тождественность психических процессов и нервных импульсов, утверждают примерно следующее: "Продумывать прочитанную в книжке мысль и разглядывать буквы, которыми она записана - это одно и то же".


Ваша аналогия дефективна. Человек сперва разглядывает буквы, а потом (люди даже рассчитали задержку) думает записанную ими мысль. Но человек думает мысль одновременно с импульсом, кодирующим эту мысль.

----------

Ондрий (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Потому что сама мысль (а также чувство и побуждение) - это именно то, что вы САМИ переживаете в своем внутреннем мире.
> Этого нет во внешнем мире, там лишь те или иные корреляты. )))


А у материалистов (марксистов, как минимум) нету внешнего мира, отдельного от внутреннего.

----------

Ондрий (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому что сама мысль (а также чувство и побуждение) - это именно то, что вы САМИ переживаете в своем внутреннем мире.
> Этого нет во внешнем мире, там лишь те или иные корреляты. )))


вы опять отвечаете на вопрос гуманитарным способом) Не принимайте это как оскорбление, ни-ни. Это просто отказ в описании механизмов. То, что я САМ переживаю - поддается разложению на компоненты т.е. информацию. Это даже в буддизме есть основа концепта анатмана. А вы какой-то брахманизм продвигаете трансцендируя механизмы сознания.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но человек думает мысль одновременно с импульсом, кодирующим эту мысль.


Это совершенно не важно. Важно то, что мысль, а также чувство и побуждение, наблюдаемые в собственном внутреннем мире - совершенно особые феномены, не наблюдаемые более нигде.

----------


## Ондрий

> Для науки с ее целями это различение совершенно, о котором я говорю, совершенно безразлично, это не научная область исследования.
> А вот для духовной практики самое важное - именно интроспекция.


опять произвольные допущения. наука оперирует фактами. Если современная наука технически не в состоянии  точно определить природу сознания, это не значит что нужно отбросить саму научную методологию, выводя сознание в области не-материального. Вы так и не дали способа понять как функционирует это "нематериальное". 

Я защищаю материализм только потому, что он дает некие способы постижения механизмов и их понимание. Не-мателистические картины могут оперировать только фактами = постигнутыми феноменами и выводить (эмпирически изучая их) определенные корелляции в их появлении не объясняя их природу. Как та бабушка и телевизор.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это даже в буддизме есть основа концепта анатмана. А вы какой-то брахманизм продвигаете трансцендируя механизмы сознания.


Так может показаться человеку, не слишком знакомому с буддийской концепцией анатмана. И со связанной с нею концепцией татхаты )))
Кстати, совершенно то же самое о необходимости дополнить научное "объективное" знание знанием духовно-"субъективным" говорит Далай-лама в книге "Вселенная в одном атоме". А уж его в незнании буддийской концепции анатмана вряд ли можно упрекнуть.

----------


## Ондрий

Сергей, если что-то существует как феномен - его природа технически постигаема. А потому он - материален. Но не в вульгарном смысле, что мысль это электричество. Электричество в мозге может быть причиной, может быть следствием (если найдется иная скрытая материальная причина), это сейчас не важно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так может показаться человеку, не слишком знакомому с буддийской концепцией анатмана. И со связанной с нею концепцией татхаты )))


это очень просто - объявить глупцом, но на мой вопрос вы не ответили.




> Кстати, совершенно то же самое о необходимости дополнить научное "объективное" знание знанием духовно-"субъективным" говорит Далай-лама в книге "Вселенная в одном атоме". А уж его в незнании буддийской концепции анатмана вряд ли можно упрекнуть.


Далай Лама уже много чего наговорил про науку, так что лучше его сейчас не упоминать.

статья эта начинается с его фразы.



> *Я никогда не изучал науки. Поначалу все мои познания в этой области проистекали преимущественно из чтения книг по астрономии и научных новостей на обложках журнала «Ньюсвик», а также из научно-популярных передач Би-би-си. Тем не менее я глубоко размышлял о науке....*


Рука-нога-лицо. Не изучал, но тем не менее размышлял. Вы на полном серьезе предлагаете ЭТО читать?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Далай Лама уже много чего наговорил про науку, так что лучше его сейчас не упоминать.


Мне вспоминается беседа с некоторыми знаменитыми нейрофизиологами в Американской медицинской школе. Мне любезно продемонстрировали новейшие научные методы глубокого проникновения в процессы человеческого мозга, такие, как МРТ (магнитно-резонансная томография) и ЭЭГ (электроэнцефалография), а также показали работу мозга в его динамике. После этого мы побеседовали о текущем научном понимании сознания. Я сказал тогда одному из исследователей: «Представляется совершенно очевидным, что в результате изменений химических процессов, протекающих в мозгу, могут появляться разнообразные субъективные переживания, такие как сенсорные ощущения или эмоции. А наблюдается ли обратное влияние? Можно ли посредством мысли влиять на процессы, протекающие в веществе мозга?». Вопрос, собственно, сводится к тому, можем ли мы, хотя бы теоретически, допустить возможность не только прямой, но и обратной причинной связи?

Ответ ученого меня удивил. Он сказал, что, поскольку все ментальные состояния возникают как результат физических процессов, никакая иная причинность невозможна. В тот раз из вежливости мне пришлось промолчать, но тем не менее я до сих пор считаю, что такое категорическое утверждение не имеет под собой научной основы. Мнение, что все ментальные феномены имеют исключительно физические причины, есть, по сути, метафизическое допущение, а не научный факт. Я считаю, что в духе научного поиска совершенно необходимо оставить этот вопрос открытым и не путать наши предположения с научными фактами.
Далай-лама.
Вселенная в одном атоме

----------

Ho Shim (23.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

*устало*. Сергей, я просто прошу вас "научно" описать механизмы работы "не-материального" и не "молчать из вежливости".

в приведенном диалоге уже написана ерунда.
ЕСДЛ: Можно ли посредством мысли влиять на процессы, протекающие в веществе мозга?
ответ ученого приведен в лучших традициях буддийского виртуального диспута с мифическими оппонентами, когда "отвечающий" лепит невпопад.

У меня очень простое симметричное описание того что же это было - "ЕСДЛ просто не понял ответа ученого" ))) Потому как, например, медики уже сто лет в обед знают о понятии "плацебо" которое наглядно показывает, что мысль очень даже влияет на процессы (все болезни от нервов, один триппер - от любви! (С))). Даже если забыть о нейробиологии где это очень четко расписано - как химия мозга (вещество мозга) меняется от психических актов. И наоборот. На этом построена вся нейрофизиология и как практический результат нейро-фармакология.

----------

Вантус (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Люди победили тигров, за счёт эволюционной "приспособы". Тигр (упрощённо) начинает напададать- убегать, когда конкретно видит человека. Человек с помощью "приспособы" может переживать реального тигра в воображении (от более слабых сигналов)- вспоминая ранее виденного тигра и идёт строить ловушку. И вся разница между ими в способности или не способности реагировать как на сильные- на более слабые сигналы- воображаемые- вертуальные. и я тоже, не нахожу здесь некого "сознания", которого нельзя было- бы "пощупать))

----------


## Ондрий

Вся эта фигня происходит только по одной простой причине - буддийским священникам надо изучать науки хотя бы так как делают в Pontificia Accademia delle Scienze. Они хотя бы не пишут антинаучную чушь.

----------

Вантус (22.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы так и не дали способа понять как функционирует это "нематериальное".


Все сутры и шастры посвящены разъяснению этого вопроса, не могу же я их пересказывать тут, на формуме. Да и вы и сами наверняка читали. )))




> Я защищаю материализм только потому, что он дает некие способы постижения механизмов и их понимание. Не-мателистические картины могут оперировать только фактами = постигнутыми феноменами и выводить (эмпирически изучая их) определенные корелляции в их появлении не объясняя их природу. Как та бабушка и телевизор.


Весь духовный праксис построен на изучении и использовании фактов, наблюдаемых и постигнутых в пространстве субъективного, внутреннего опыта.




> Ок. Упрощу вопрос - каким образом "дематериализация" сознания, чтобы это, черт возьми, не означало )), поможет *понять почему вы видим "зеленое" именно как то самое зеленое которое мы видим*? Тогда, возможно, я пойму почему вы правы.


В сфере духовного опыта (в частности - буддийского) решается не этот, а совершенно иной вопрос. Например, как субъективно воспринимаемое зеленое соотносится с самскара-скандхой и с определенным классом, скажем, тантрических божеств.
Пути исследования совершенно разные, просто глупо их сводить один к другому.




> если что-то существует как феномен - его природа технически постигаема. А потому он - материален.


Любой ваше чувство или намерение - наблюдаемый феномен. Подумайте, каким образом его можно было бы наблюдать во-вне именно таким, как он наблюдается вами внутри, в собственном уме.
Ясно, что никак. Можно сказать, что это не имеет значения, но тут уж вопрос выбора, кому чем охота заниматься. А мы ж буддисты, как-никак )))

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## До

*Сергей Хос*, что-то я не пойму - что вы пытались доказать?

----------


## Вантус

> Это совершенно не важно. Важно то, что мысль, а также чувство и побуждение, наблюдаемые в собственном внутреннем мире - совершенно особые феномены, не наблюдаемые более нигде.


И что? А красный цвет и сладкий вкус - разве не особые феномены, не наблюдаемые нигде кроме как у предметов такого цвета и вкуса? И чем отличается "внутренний мир" от внешнего? Чем переживание красного отличается в принципе от переживания грустного?

----------

Ондрий (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Все сутры и шастры посвящены разъяснению этого вопроса, не могу же я их пересказывать тут, на формуме. Да и вы и сами наверняка читали. )))


ну да, было пару раз)). Я там увидел все что угодно, кроме объяснений которые мне нужны. Максимум, как я уже сказал выше - перечисление того, *что* происходит а не *почему*. Они конечно отвечают на вопрос "почему" но именно так, как отвечает бабушка на вопрос "как работает телевизор" - нажал на кнопки, видим то или это.




> Весь духовный праксис построен на изучении и использовании фактов, наблюдаемых и постигнутых в пространстве субъективного, внутреннего опыта.


это называется амбарная книга классифицирующая наблюдаемое. Даже так и называется "анализ по классам элементов" )))




> В сфере духовного опыта (в частности - буддийского) решается не этот, а совершенно иной вопрос. Например, как субъективно воспринимаемое зеленое соотносится с самскара-скандхой и с определенным классом, скажем, тантрических божеств.
> Пути исследования совершенно разные, просто глупо их сводить один к другому.


именно что другой вопрос. А не тот, который дает понимание природы бытия. Будда четко об этом говорил, что его знания шире чем, то что он показал, но они не приводят к сотериологическому результату. Я не согласен с этим и спишу такой ответ на уровень древних слушателей у которых не было даже языка которым это можно было бы описать. Учение дается в соответствии с особенностями ЖС. Ну, такие вот индусы были тогда. Мы не они.




> Любой ваше чувство или намерение - наблюдаемый феномен. Подумайте, каким образом его можно было бы наблюдать во-вне именно таким, как он наблюдается вами внутри, в собственном уме. Ясно, что никак.


От того что вы будете повторять это "ясно что никак" - это яснее не становиться. Вы так и не описали механизм функционирования "не-материального" сознания, а только указали на литературу где содержится табличный перечень "реакций сознания на феномены" и способы их модификаций под названием "буддийская йогическая практика". 

Т.е. просто редуцируя ее всю - буддийская система (и любая другая духовная) учит, в конечном итоге, только тому как *одни феномены поменять на другие*. 

И все.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Сергей Хос*, что-то я не пойму - что вы пытались доказать?


что субъективное переживание - особый феномен, не наблюдаемый нигде во-вне.
инструментально наблюдаются лишь его корреляты, но не он сам как таковой

----------

Alex (22.11.2013), Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ну да, было пару раз)). Я там увидел все что угодно, кроме объяснений которые мне нужны. Максимум, как я уже сказал выше - перечисление того, *что* происходит а не *почему*. Они конечно отвечают на вопрос "почему" но именно так, как отвечает бабушка на вопрос "как работает телевизор" - нажал на кнопки, видим то или это.[/B].


Так и в науке то же самое. Почему массивное тело обладает гравитацией? да потому что у него такое свойство - вот и весь ответ.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И что? А красный цвет и сладкий вкус - разве не особые феномены, не наблюдаемые нигде кроме как у предметов такого цвета и вкуса?


красный цвет и сладкий вкус - особые феномены, не наблюдаемые нигде кроме пространства субъективного опыта.




> Чем переживание красного отличается в принципе от переживания грустного?


Тем, что это разные переживания.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так и в науке то же самое. Почему массивное тело обладает гравитацией? да потому что у него такое свойство - вот и весь ответ.


как бы это сказать помягче)). наверное такой ответ имеется у того, кто .... как вы там писали? "_может показаться человеку, не слишком знакомому с ..._" ) например у некторых буддийских монахов пишущих статьи про Вселенную в одном атоме, которые при этом "_никогда не изучали наук_", а все познания коих "_в этой области проистекали преимущественно из чтения книг по астрономии и научных новостей на обложках журнала «Ньюсвик», а также из научно-популярных передач Би-би-си_". Хорошо, что не по комиксам)))

----------

Сергей Хос (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> как бы это сказать помягче)). наверное такой ответ имеется у того, кто .... как вы там писали? "может показаться человеку, не слишком знакомому с ..." )


По-моему, тяжелое тело, обладающее гравитацией - это тавтология. Потому как гравитацией и называют взаимодействие между телами, которое субъективно (из-за специальных рецепторов в теле человека) воспринимается как тяжесть.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## До

> что субъективное переживание - особый феномен, не наблюдаемый нигде во-вне.
> инструментально наблюдаются лишь его корреляты, но не он сам как таковой


В противоположность чему?

----------


## Ондрий

> По-моему, тяжелое тело, обладающее гравитацией - это тавтология. Потому как гравитацией и называют взаимодействие между телами, которое субъективно (из-за специальных рецепторов в теле человека) воспринимается как тяжесть.


взаимодействие вполне объективно и проистекает из искривления пространства массивным телом. Классический пример в проекции на 2D - это резиновая простыня, в середине большой металлически шар и маленький шарик пущенный с некоторой скоростью по простыне, его трек отклониться тем больше, чем больше массы (вещества) у обоих шаров, т.е. чем сильнее провиснет простыня под шаром.. На вопрос почему так - есть несколько гипотез (научных конечно).

----------


## Вантус

> взаимодействие вполне объективно и проистекает из искривления пространства массивным телом. Классический пример в проекции на 2D - это резиновая простыня, в середине большой металлически шар и маленький шарик пущенный с некоторой скоростью по простыне, его трек отклониться тем больше, чем больше массы (вещества) у обоих шаров.


Это уже другой вопрос. "Тяжелый" - феноменальная характеристика, "подверженный воздействию гравитации" - физическая. А масса в нормальной теории гравитации вообще величина производная и не особо нужная.

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

В википедии оказывается есть хорошее определение: "Жизнь (человека)— наследственная болезнь со смертельным исходом, передаваемая половым путём."  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Это уже другой вопрос. "Тяжелый" - феноменальная характеристика, "подверженный воздействию гравитации" - физическая. А масса в нормальной теории гравитации вообще величина производная и не особо нужная.


тяжелый и обладающий гравитацией -  термины про одно и тоже.  Масса - таки нужная, хоть и производно зависит от факторов, например скорости). Потому, что это влияет на понимание *других* наблюдаемых феноменов и на их модели. Нельзя исключать гравитацию ни из откуда, т.к. рушиться наблюдаемая и _прогнозируемая_ модель бытия.

----------


## Вантус

> Да примем здесь я? Способен, не способен. Далай Лама не озвучивал современных научных представлений. Он упомянул традиционные буддийские. Я думал, что любой человек может легко разграничить древние религиозные представления и современные научные. Если уж лично меня коснулись, то я ни на секунду, никогда со школьных лет не верил ни в экстрасенсов, ни тем более в полеты и проходы сквозь стены. Опровергать это на полном серьзе для меня все равно что опровергать ковер самолет старика Хаттабыча или печку Иванушки-Дурачка.
> Например, современный ученый, профессор Шмитхаузен может выступать перед аудиторией и прояснять древние и традиционные буддийские представления о растенях, их роли в цепи перерождений и т.д. И все будет впорядке. Следует просто разграничивать древние традиционные представления от современных научных. От Далай Ламы интересно было услышать именно о традиционных буддийских взглядах на предмет, а не современные научные представления. Если нужны современные научные представления, то нужно тогда обратиться к ученым-биологам (уже писал об этом выше.)


Если Далай-лама - всего лишь знаток древних небылиц, то кому, кроме этнографов, он может быть интересен? Если буддийские представления противоречат современным научным (т.е. двум праманам) - то они лживы и не могут привести к истине. Кстати, если нечто противоречит первым двум праманам, то оно противоречит и остальным двум прасангиковским праманам.

----------

Ондрий (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> тяжелый и обладающий гравитацией -  термина про одно и тоже.  Масса - таки нужная, хоть и производно зависит от факторов, например скорости). Потому, что это влияет на понимание *других* наблюдаемых феноменов и на их модели. Нельзя исключать гравитацию ни из откуда, т.к. рушиться наблюдаемая и _прогнозируемая_ модель бытия.


Да понятно, что ощущение тяжести возникает из-за воздействия гравитации на механорецепторы и на лабиринт.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В противоположность чему?


что "в противоположность чему"?
не понял вопроса

----------


## Сергей Хос

> взаимодействие вполне объективно и проистекает из искривления пространства массивным телом.


и все-таки: почему массивное тело искривляет пространство?
У вас есть ответ, иной, чем у пресловутой бабушки "про телевизор"?

----------


## Вантус

> и все-таки: почему массивное тело искривляет пространство?
> У вас есть ответ, иной, чем у пресловутой бабушки "про телевизор"?


Я готов вам разъяснить, если вы прочитаете, что такое многообразие и метрический тензор.

----------


## До

> что "в противоположность чему"?
> не понял вопроса


Ваш тезис в противоположность какому? Альтернативная гипотеза.

Например, вы пишете что "зеленое не снаружи", но огурец зеленый и он снаружи. С другой стороны, если огурец феномен ума, то о каком "снаружи" вообще может идти речь?

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

я тоже, но из представлений физики о пространстве-времени.

я даже знаю куда ведет Сергей - к конечной точке "которая все объясняет". ее в науке -нет. это очевидно. правда иделисты ее тоже не имеют, НО (!!!) не имеют и даже представления о векторе поиска т.к. все "объяснения" в итоге сведутся только к авторитетному свидетельству.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> я тоже, но из представлений физики о пространстве-времени.
> 
> я даже знаю куда ведет Сергей


Я веду к тому, что в науке, так же как и в не-науке есть наблюдаемые феномены, принимаемые как факт, без объяснений.
Просто у вас как-то прозвучало, что будто-бы в науке на каждое "почему" есть ответ ))))

----------


## Вантус

Вообще, как сообщал мне профессор Ю. Гликлих на лекциях, для математика обоснование в том, что уравнение Эйнштейна - самое простое из возможных не противоречащих опыту уравнений связи тензора кривизны и тензора энергии-импульса. Т.е. пространство устроено так, потому что оно не может быть устроено проще. Бритва Оккама, понимаешь ли.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ваш тезис в противоположность какому? Альтернативная гипотеза.
> 
> Например, вы пишете что "зеленое не снаружи", но огурец зеленый и он снаружи. С другой стороны, если огурец феномен ума, то о каком "снаружи" вообще может идти речь?


В противоположность тому, что наблюдение электрохимической активности мозга во время мышления - это якобы и есть наблюдение мыслей.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. пространство устроено так, потому что оно не может быть устроено проще.


Хороший ответ. Пространство так устроено, потому что оно не может быть устроено никак иначе )))

----------


## Вантус

> Хороший ответ. Пространство так устроено, потому что оно не может быть устроено никак иначе )))


Да. Любое другое утверждение о пространстве будет либо ошибочным, либо избыточным и это можно доказать.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Короче, Далай-лама был слит. Собственно, пишет вздор он практически в любой книге, не связанной с непосредственно с изложением сутр, тантр и традиционных комментариев к ним (в каковых вопросах он обладает непревзойденной ученостью).

----------

Ондрий (22.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Короче, Далай-лама был слит. Собственно, пишет вздор он практически в любой книге, не связанной с непосредственно с изложением сутр, тантр и традиционных комментариев к ним (в каковых вопросах он обладает непревзойденной ученостью).


Сккорее, "слиты" его переводчики тут. Сам же книг не пишет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сккорее, "слиты" его переводчики тут. Сам же книг не пишет.


ВО всяком случае, он и своих "сливов" не стеснялся бы. Он всегда говорит, что знает ничтожно мало. Какие к нему претензии? :Smilie:  Он может иметь свое дилетанское мнение, ибо все профессии изучить невозможно. А также может видеть далекоидущие последствия собственных действий, поэтому и ввязывается в мирские дела.....

Вот в своей основной профессии он профессионал. 

По-моему, главное найти для себя лично формулировку - кто существо, а кто-нет. А то и так боязно из дома выходить, если еще траве причиняешь вред.....так и до психушки недолго.....

----------


## Нико

> ВО всяком случае, он и своих "сливов" не стеснялся бы. Он всегда говорит, что знает ничтожно мало. Какие к нему претензии? Он может иметь свое дилетанское мнение, ибо все профессии изучить невозможно. А также может видеть далекоидущие последствия собственных действий, поэтому и ввязывается в мирские дела.....
> 
> Вот в своей основной профессии он профессионал. 
> 
> По-моему, главное найти для себя лично формулировку - кто существо, а кто-нет. А то и так боязно из дома выходить, если еще траве причиняешь вред.....так и до психушки недолго.....


Никогда не слышала от ЕСДЛ, что трава или цветы - ЖС. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Я веду к тому, что в науке, так же как и в не-науке есть наблюдаемые феномены, принимаемые как факт, без объяснений.


это не так. это просто фундаментально не верно. Наука строит модели для всего. Не важно насколько это получается, важно что научная методология - действует и дает результаты.




> Просто у вас как-то прозвучало, что будто-бы в науке на каждое "почему" есть ответ ))))


Есть. Но существует фундаментальная проблема познания как такового. Наука, изучая некий феномен (в самом широком его смысле), предлагает некую модель определяющую механизмы/причины ее работы. С каждым разом все более уточняя и уточняя эти механизмы, т.е. детализируя эти механизмы (даже отбрасывая старые гипотезы). Поэтому ответ на некий вопрос "как работает вот это" может иметь очень много ответов - слоев смысла. Для бабушки будет один ответ, для инженера - более детальный, для физика еще более детальный. 

Идеализм-же буддийского формата мог бы иметь ту же самую методологию, если бы не упирался в конечном итоге в авторитетное свидетельство. Более того, он же дает только максимум один-два слоя детализированости смыслов, объясняя одно непонятное через другое. Но даже это не беда, проблема - в отсуствии научной методологии, которая не позволит лепить идеи кто во что горазд (что мы и видим на примере огромного кол-ва духовных систем).

Я совершенно не против идеалистической картины мира, но у вас все слишком зыбко т.к. нет правил игры в постижении бытия. (методологии)

----------

Alex (22.11.2013)

----------


## Аминадав

> 


Можете почитать Аристотеля - ещё не так за лицо будете хвататься. Наверное.

----------


## Ондрий

> Хороший ответ. Пространство так устроено, потому что оно не может быть устроено никак иначе )))


друзья мои, вы оба наводите напраслину. 

В фундаментальной физике и космологии имеется классический *антропный принцип* который [упрощенно] гласит - существует бесконечное кол-во видов материй и пространств (слюнявим пальцы и пролистываем страницы пары стелажей библиотек изучая модели). Но мы наблюдаем такой его вид (один из многих!) который и позволил существовать *данной* барионной вселенной с такими-то конкретными параметрами (они всегда конкретны) и соответственно развиться человеку который все это и наблюдает. Нет причин запрещать (математически, физически) иные структуры бытия где "законы" физики другие и дают совершенно иные картины и результаты.

----------

Alex (22.11.2013), Ittosai (22.11.2013), Савелов Александр (22.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> важно что научная методология - действует и дает результаты.


Так я с этим и не спорю. Вещь полезная в своей области.
Парадигма только редуцированная, а потому в сфере духовного поиска не применимая - об этом речь.




> но у вас все слишком зыбко т.к. нет правил игры в постижении бытия. (методологии)


Почему зыбко? я в своих рассуждениях не выхожу за рамки методологии буддизма - тоже вполне рабочая модель.
Как и наука, только в другой области.

----------

Фил (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так я с этим и не спорю. Вещь полезная в своей области.
> Парадигма только редуцированная, а потому в сфере духовного поиска не применимая - об этом речь.


почему не применимая? вполне применимая, только вот если начать по-честному применять, огромная орава попов и их коментаторов внезапно станет не нужна. Не поэтому ли тибетцы и их болельщики так бояться науки? )
Ватикан вот переболел этой детской ветрянкой и активно фигачит на научном уровне. Причем на самом фундаментальном. У них что-то нет особых противоречий с наукой. Поумнели за последние 100 лет.




> Почему зыбко? я в своих рассуждениях не выхожу за рамки методологии буддизма - тоже вполне рабочая модель.
> Как и наука, только в другой области.


и снова старик закинул в море невод и снова приговаривает - религиозная методология упрется в *авторитетное свидетельство* _по дороге к которому_ позволяя себе придумывать любых смысловых кадавров ибо кто ей это запретит (и имеем 100500 религий + их интерпретаций). У науки этого нет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Сккорее, "слиты" его переводчики тут. Сам же книг не пишет.


т.е. он не делал заявлений о научных темах? Это переводчики *так* не правильно перевели?

А на самом деле - это был не шахматист Петросян, а футболист Акопян, и не тысячу, а десять тысяч, и не рублей, а долларов, и не в лотерею, а в карты, и не выиграл, а проиграл.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вполне применимая, только вот если начать по-честному применять


Что за ерунда, простите? как научная методология может помочь в обретении Трех тел просветления или хотя бы в достижении простой рупа-локи?
Она же их просто не признает ))))
Разве что от определенного вида страданий можно избавиться с помощью анальгетиков, и то ненадолго.

----------


## Нико

> т.е. он не делал заявлений о научных темах? Это переводчики *так* не правильно перевели?
> 
> А на самом деле - это был не шахматист Петросян, а футболист Акопян, и не тысячу, а десять тысяч, и не рублей, а долларов, и не в лотерею, а в карты, и не выиграл, а проиграл.


Ондрий, вы посмотрите на сайте dalailama.com  его конференции с учёными из серии Mind and Life. Узнаете много чего интересного. Когда всякие западные дядьки и тётьки по 2 часа впаривают свои теории, а потом ЕСДЛ редко что-то комментирует. ))))

----------


## Вантус

> друзья мои, вы оба наводите напраслину. 
> 
> В фундаментальной физике и космологии имеется классический *антропный принцип* который [упрощенно] гласит - существует бесконечное кол-во видов материй и пространств (слюнявим пальцы и пролистываем страницы пары стелажей библиотек изучая модели). Но мы наблюдаем такой его вид (один из многих!) который позволил существовать *данной* барионной вселенной с такими-то конкретными параметрами (они всегда конкретны) и соответственно развиться человеку который все это и наблюдает. Нет причин запрещать (математически, физически) иные структуры бытия где "законы" физики другие и дают совершенно иные картины и результаты.


Это уж забава физиков. Для математиков немного иначе. Поскольку математик изначально видит тьму моделей, то для него решающим для выбора может оказаться именно элегантность модели. А так да, все на тех же лекция было пространство, в котором все двигалось быстрее скорости света, не имея возможности замедлиться до нее.

----------


## Вантус

> Ондрий, вы посмотрите на сайте dalailama.com  его конференции с учёными из серии Mind and Life. Узнаете много чего интересного. Когда всякие западные дядьки и тётьки по 2 часа впаривают свои теории, а потом ЕСДЛ редко что-то комментирует. ))))


Фрикоконференции меня не особо интересуют.

----------

Ондрий (22.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Фрикоконференции меня не особо интересуют.


Меня тоже.

----------


## Alex

> научная методология... просто не признает... Трех тел просветления или хотя бы... простой рупа-локи


(извиняюсь за перестановку слов, хотя смысла эта перестановка не нарушает).

Фраза "методология не признает" вообще бессмысленна. Что до науки — она вовсе не "не признает" Трикаю (например). Просто у науки пока нет необходимого аппарата (не в смысле "штуковины с циферблатами", разумеется) для её исследования, а в религиозных системах, постулирующих наличие Трикаи, нет её адекватного описания, позволившего бы построить фальсифицируемую модель, где ей нашлось бы место. Стало быть, она не может быть объектом научного познания, и нечего огород городить.

Не признает наука такие вещи, как, например, флогистон. Вот его да, не признает.

----------

Ондрий (23.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Что за ерунда, простите? как научная методология может помочь в обретении Трех тел просветления или хотя бы в достижении простой рупа-локи?
> Она же их просто не признает ))))
> Разве что от определенного вида страданий можно избавиться с помощью анальгетиков, и то ненадолго.


Про анальгетики. Мне последние три месяца они вообще не помогли. Когда сильная боль была. Вот странно.....

----------


## Сергей Хос

И еще



> проблема - в отсуствии научной методологии, которая не позволит лепить идеи кто во что горазд (что мы и видим на примере огромного кол-ва духовных систем).


Думаю, дело тут в том, что духовная реальность недетерминирована, и каждый искатель сам выбирает вектор движения, согласно которому ему и предлагается методология.
Духовное становление - это, в сущности, творчество, а не исследование )))
Каждый (или каждая группа, внешне проявляющаяся как конфессия) пытается сотворить тот мир, в котором намерен впоследствии жить.

----------


## Нико

> (извиняюсь за перестановку слов, хотя смысла эта перестановка не нарушает).
> 
> Фраза "методология не признает" вообще бессмысленна. Что до науки — она вовсе не "не признает" Трикаю (например). Просто у науки пока нет необходимого аппарата (не в смысле "штуковины с циферблатами", разумеется) для её исследования, а в религиозных системах, постулирующих наличие Трикаи, нет её адекватного описания, позволившего бы построить фальсифицируемую модель, где ей нашлось бы место. Стало быть, она не может быть объектом научного познания, и нечего огород городить.
> 
> Не признает наука такие вещи, как, например, флогистон. Вот его да, не признает.


Тем не менее, Трикая является объектом прямого познания. Но не для нас пока.

----------

Сергей Хос (22.11.2013)

----------


## Alex

А Мойше беседовал с Богом на Синай-горе.

----------

Ондрий (23.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А Мойше беседовал с Богом на Синай-горе.


Если с Брахмой, то легко).

----------

Сергей Ч (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Если с Брахмой, то легко).


Если согласно Брахма-Сутре, то точно [это ортодоксальный источник, потому просьба не цитировать]

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Никогда не слышала от ЕСДЛ, что трава или цветы - ЖС. )


Они ж ДВИЖУТСЯ!!!!! :EEK!:  От солнца там, от ветра и от наших подошв.....

----------


## Нико

> Они ж ДВИЖУТСЯ!!!!! От солнца там, от ветра и от наших подошв.....


Но не обладают сознанием. Мало ли что движется)

----------


## Ондрий

> Думаю, дело тут в том, что духовная реальность недетерминирована, и каждый искатель сам выбирает вектор движения, согласно которому ему и предлагается методология.


что в переводе на русский означает только равноудаленность от какой-то истины. я уж молчу о верификации. что конечно дает богатое поля для злоупотреблений в виде религий и прочих "систем" ибо если у всех "реальность недетерминирована", то можно лепить горбатого пока тебя слушают и стричь купоны.





> Духовное становление - это, в сущности, творчество, а не исследование )))


это мнение русского интеллигента. (я не о вас, а об истоках). идеал - чахоточный питерский искатель истины образца 19го века, в шинели и бледным лицом, пописывающий иногда стихи. )))




> Каждый (или каждая группа, внешне проявляющаяся как конфессия) пытается сотворить тот мир, в котором намерен впоследствии жить.


скорее их задача - ревностно охранять поляну от посягательств всякий маловеров-верификаторов которым почему-то интересно, а не надувают ли их в полный рост. При этом они сильно озабочены собственными онтологическими перспективами и очень бояться за свою задницу в потоке времен и миров. Потому их сильно заботит вопрос - где тут зарыта собака. А дохлых собак за мировую историю наплодили на очень большое "кладбище домашних жывотных" и уже сложно стало говорить о том, где-же хоть один который не наврал на духовном пути. Обжегшись на молоке - дуешь и на воду. И правильная научная методология - залог выживаемости.
---
       @*Alex* - я думаю о том, что если сейчас наука не имеет методики освоения "духовных вопросов", то это не значит что не нужно хотя бы пофантазировать на сей предмет. В любом случае - есть истина и ложь. И способ обретения истины- один. Точнее не так - истина одна, способов постижения много но верификация как методология - необходима. Остальное - манипуляции заинтересованных или добровольно заблуждающихся.

З.Ы. Вот так поговоришь с буддистами и сам не заметишь как стал марксистом. ежкин кот))

З.Ы.Ы. девочки, я вас всех очень люблю, но можно все это в "Требую внимания-XXXXX"?

----------

Alex (23.11.2013), Паня (23.11.2013), Сергей Хос (23.11.2013), Сергей Ч (23.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Но не обладают сознанием. Мало ли что движется)


Мне тут объяснили, три жмени льна могут просветлиться....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это мнение русского интеллигента.


Почему? это мнение много кого, к примеру, Кришнамурти, который и в Питере-то не бывал.
А ежели Вы узнали такую версию из писаний какого-нибудь А.Белого, это не дает оснований так узко ее локализовать.

----------


## Ондрий

> Почему? это мнение много кого, к примеру, Кришнамурти, который и в Питере-то не бывал.
> А ежели Вы узнали такую версию из писаний какого-нибудь А.Белого, это не дает оснований так узко ее локализовать.


кто такой Белый? это который из Бригады?
Кришнамурти хороший дядька, но он инспирирован своей исторически сложившейся системой индийской мысли (условно сюда попает вообще все что родилось "там") не стараясь выбраться из нее, чтобы оценить максимально объективно. Показательно, что вы выбрали именно эту цитату, оставив остальные  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (23.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Показательно, что вы выбрали именно эту цитату, оставив остальные


просто устал бодаться ))))
один против всех - тяжело все-таки




> З.Ы. Вот так поговоришь с буддистами и сам не заметишь как стал марксистом. ешкин кот))


Сказывается тлетворное влияние Вантуса )))

----------


## Ондрий

> просто устал бодаться ))))
> один против всех - тяжело все-таки


всего-то трое )) 

но вы вот мне ставите спасибы, а я в недоумении - зачем.
однако вы не забывайте, мы с вами в одной лодке. меня больше волнует собственная шкурка чем уравнения Фридмана.
но у меня есть такой пунктик - что если я чего-то не понимаю - я не могу этим заниматься искренне, тк вижу подвох. Потому ищу способы отделения религиозного (читай - манипулятивного) бла бла от того, что может быть онтологически перспективным персонально для меня. Дхарма очень ценна, но классические методики ее понимания слишком диссонируют с наблюдаемой картиной мира. Вантус вот решил* для себя* как быть. Я с ним не согласен в некоторых аспектах, но ему пофиг, как и мне). Мы обсуждаем вопрос - попытки снять презерватив с глобуса, или хотя бы не допустить методологического издевательства над оным глобусом.




> Сказывается тлетворное влияние Вантуса )))


я справлюсь)

----------

Паня (23.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> но вы вот мне ставите спасибы, а я в недоумении - зачем.


просто отмечаю приятного собеседника




> не могу этим заниматься искренне, тк вижу подвох


Я вам и толкую о необходимых категориях (об интроспекции как о методе наблюдения объективного духовного мира), которые ставят буддизм с головы на ноги. А вы цепляетесь за научную парадигму, причем в довольно-таки пошлом изводе, принимая это за мерило истинности.

Ну воля ваша, просто перехитрите самого себя, только и всего )))

ЗЫ
А ведь при таком подходе открывается возможность совершенно избавиться от страха подвоха, если рассматривать свой внутренний мир как объективное. Тут просто некому осуществить подвох, потому что все объекты полностью в вашей власти и под вашим наблюдением.

----------

Ондрий (23.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я вам и толкую о необходимых категориях (об интроспекции как о методе наблюдения *объективного духовного мира*),


вам не кажется это оксюмороном? особенно в свете идеалистичной картины мира (к которой у меня нет претензий кроме одной - на этом поле потопталось так много разного, что поймать за руку можно любого). материалистическая картина мира этот оксюморон просто редуцирурет до механицизма. Мне это самому не нравится, но не вижу как этому можно существенно противоречить, кроме как забить на думы  и делать что сказано в агамах




> которые ставят буддизм с головы на ноги. А вы цепляетесь за научную парадигму, причем в довольно-таки пошлом изводе, принимая это за мерило истинности.


научная парадигма всего-лишь лучшее их худшего. Сложно придумать некую таблетку полного постижения механизмов бытия без внесения неких критериев достоверности. Научная парадигма применительно к духовному пути может дать (ну на мой омраченный взгляд) хоть какие-то кочки в этом болоте на которые можно опереться, в противном случае достоверным будет любое учение о духовном и мы опять упремся в вопросы вкуса о "разных авторитетных свидетельствах". А хочется понять как оно на самом деле. Правда это слишком высокая цена. Придется менять как и научную так и "классическую духовную" картину мира. Т.к. обе парадигмы не удовлетворительны именно для тех вопросов которые так или иначе под разными предлогами и масками таки входят в тот самый список авьякрит. Что поделать - так устроен любопытный ум как продукт современной цивилизации. Осторожный, недоверчивый, секулярный, очень очень одинокий даже находясь в толпе, многократно обманутый нечистыми на руку кукловодами от банального начальства, до политиков и религиозных деятелей..... .. .  и это сложно поменять. потому ищутся некие способы устаканить диссонанс между наличным стилем типового мышления и целями которые выходят за пределы науки и обывательства. как писали умные люди "Логическая машина отличается от мозга тем, что не может иметь сразу несколько взаимоисключающих программ деятельности. Мозг может их иметь, он всегда их имеет, п_оэтому-то он и представляет собой поле битвы у людей святых или же пепелище противоречий у людей более обычных…_" (С)






> Ну воля ваша, просто перехитрите самого себя, только и всего )))


 - Если мы не будем обманывать самих себя, нас немедленно обманут другие (С)




> А ведь при таком подходе открывается возможность совершенно избавиться от страха подвоха, если рассматривать свой внутренний мир как объективное. Тут просто некому осуществить подвох, потому что все объекты полностью в вашей власти и под вашим наблюдением.


Потому и брахман )). Или ваджраяна - что есть брахманизм на стероидах)) Dum spiro spero. Главное чтобы хватило времени. Есть риск не успеть.

P.S. да, очень люблю декадентов и модернистов конца 19го начала 20го. они очень хороши. Сейчас только эпигоны. что-то утекло с тех времен, когда мир только открывался спящему разуму (повторно со времен забытой античности) во всей свой многомерности и творцы мысли пробовали на вкус первые плоды истинно свободной мысли. может это просто и было детство разума, но даже оно эстетически безупречно одной только  своей смелостью в "отваге жизненного подвига" (С)

----------

Паня (23.11.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Просто у науки пока нет необходимого аппарата (не в смысле "штуковины с циферблатами", разумеется) для её исследования,


 Это выражается тремя простыми словами "я не знаю", чего взрослые дяди стремаются признать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По-моему, главное найти для себя лично формулировку - кто существо, а кто-нет. А то и так боязно из дома выходить, если еще траве причиняешь вред.....так и до психушки недолго.....


На траве и так полно мелких животных, которым мы причиняем вред. От того, обладает ли трава сознанием, мало что изменится.

Добро пожаловать в психуш… в самсару, в смысле.




> Они ж ДВИЖУТСЯ!!!!! От солнца там, от ветра и от наших подошв.....


Они движутся не от солнца а поворачиваются к солнцу вполне «по своей воле», так сказать. А некоторые и насекомых «по своей воле» ловят.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> А некоторые и насекомых «по своей воле» ловят.


Не только насекомых, но и птиц, лягушек, ящериц, мышей...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## ullu

> то мы должны записать все растения в чувствующие существа.


Разве растения могут перемещаются по своей воле? То есть видит еду там - берет и идет?

----------


## Alex

> ...я думаю о том, что если сейчас наука не имеет методики освоения "духовных вопросов", то это не значит, что не нужно хотя бы пофантазировать на сей предмет.


Разумеется, нужно! И я бы выделил слово *"сейчас"* во фразе "сейчас не имеет". 




> Это выражается тремя простыми словами "я не знаю", чего взрослые дяди стремаются признать.


Садитесь, два. Перечитайте школьные учебники физики, химии, биологии и астрономии и купите подшивку советской "Науки и жизни" (это недорого совсем).

----------

Ондрий (23.11.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Раз он не может дать недвусмысленное определение живого существа .


Конечно, как же его дашь, когда существо по определению "живой организм"....это такое масло потому что, которое масляное...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вам не кажется это оксюмороном?


Нет, не кажется



> очень люблю декадентов и модернистов конца 19го начала 20го. они очень хороши.


Да уж небось получше посмодернизма

----------


## Нико

> Да уж небось получше посмодернизма


Я сначала прочла "очень люблю* модераторов* конца 19го начала 20го". они очень хороши". :EEK!:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

Ондрий и Вантус, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, цитату из М.К. Мамардашвили, с точки зрения материализма.
Я пытался, но у меня знаний не хватает  :Frown: 
Что, с точки зрения материалиста, там не так?
И вообще, спасибо огромное, за интересную беседу вам и Сергею Хосу.





> У нас есть мозг, и мы говорим: сознание есть функция мозговых процессов. Что это значит? 
> Это значит, что мы определенным событиям,  совершающимся в мозгу, 
> приписываем акт порождения явлений сознания. 
> 
> Теперь я говорю: но «события, происходящие в мозгу» —  это ведь язык, 
> на котором я о чем-то говорю (сам язык не существовал когда-то — он когда-то возник; 
> раньше вообще ведь и слова «мозг» не знали, например); 
> мы описываем события в мозгу, и это есть язык описания, называемый наукой (наука когда-то возникла). 
> 
> ...

----------


## Нико

> Ондрий и Вантус, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, цитату из М.К. Мамардашвили, с точки зрения материализма.
> Я пытался, но у меня знаний не хватает 
> Что, с точки зрения материалиста, там не так?
> И вообще, спасибо огромное, за интересную беседу вам и Сергею Хосу.


В этой цитате нужно обосновать материализм или его опровергнуть? Если чел "допустил сознание", это уже круто).

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Фил

> В этой цитате нужно обосновать материализм или его опровергнуть? Если чел "допустил сознание", это уже круто).


Да хоть чего нибудь сделать  :Smilie: 
Если сознание это производная от материи, то непонятно, откуда оно берется.
Я практически ничего не знаю про материализм, поэтому интересно, что на это можно возразить.
Мамардашвили - не материалист.

----------


## Нико

> Да хоть чего нибудь сделать 
> Если сознание это производная от материи, то непонятно, откуда оно берется.
> Я практически ничего не знаю про материализм, поэтому интересно, что на это можно возразить.
> Мамардашвили - не материалист.


Мамардашвили -- первый раз слышу). Постулат про то, что "сознание якобы берётся от материи" -- типичный материализм.

----------


## Sadhak

> Так вот, для того чтобы установить причинную связь в мозгу, я, например, предполагаю, 
>  что есть некоторая непрерывность наблюдения явлений, которые могут быть связаны в причинную связь.
> ...я уже предполагаю определенный тип организации сознательного наблюдения проявления 
>  деятельности мозга, то есть я уже допустил сознание, оно уже есть


Ну, вот это, как я понял, в этом отрывке ключевая мысль. Но это просто, как бы "внешнее" рассмотрение, со стороны, позиция стороннего наблюдателя. Что именно и как это вообще что-то доказывает? Приоритет сознания этим никак не выводится. Ну, вот включили комп - он начинает отслеживать свои характеристики, скрипит там о чем-то. Выключили - не скрипит. В нем самом никакого внешнего к нему наблюдателя, который бы зарегистрировал прекращение всех процессов, при этом не остается, а значит и наблюдение самим компом своего функционирования в период его работы, ничего не доказывает. Поэтому, весь отрывок, имхо, просто вода.

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Приоритет сознания этим никак не выводится.


Выводится, если учитывать данные самонаблюдения.
В терминах будд. логики это так наз. "доказательство для себя".

А материалисты изначально считают себя механизмом и поэтому выводят из рассмотрения внутренние факторы (самонаблюдение, приводящее к рассмотрению внутреннего как  объективного), наивно полагая, что таким образом они приходят к объективности (или избавляются от субъективности, что то же самое))))

----------

Сергей Ч (23.11.2013), Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Да уж небось получше посмодернизма


декаденты эстетичны, а постмодернисты - полезнее в практическом плане)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мамардашвили -- первый раз слышу).


Мамардашвили - известный философ.

----------

Джнянаваджра (23.11.2013), Лайммилл (23.11.2013), Фил (23.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Мамардашвили - известный философ.


Чем известен?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Разве растения могут перемещаются по своей воле? То есть видит еду там - берет и идет?


Ну, ощущает солнце и поворачивает листья к нему. Или ощущает прилетевшее животное и захлопывается. Чем не перемещение? А что не может вытащить корни из земли и перейти куда-то —это особенности строения. Многие животные тоже не обладают способностью к передвижению на большие расстояния.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, ощущает солнце и поворачивает листья к нему. Или ощущает прилетевшее животное и захлопывается. Чем не перемещение? А что не может вытащить корни из земли и перейти куда-то —это особенности строения. Многие животные тоже не обладают способностью к передвижению на большие расстояния.


Только непонятно тогда про наличие у них сознания.. В традиционном буддизме отрицается наличие у растений сознания.

----------


## Фил

> Выводится, если учитывать данные самонаблюдения.
> В терминах будд. логики это так наз. "доказательство для себя".
> 
> А материалисты изначально считают себя механизмом и поэтому выводят из рассмотрения внутренние факторы (самонаблюдение, приводящее к рассмотрению внутреннего как  объективного), наивно полагая, что таким образом они приходят к объективности (или избавляются от субъективности, что то же самое))))


Я правильно понял, что в материализме нет субъекта, одни объекты?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Я правильно понял, что в материализме нет субъекта, одни объекты?!


В материализме есть онтология и гносеология. Чего нет в МП, например.

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я правильно понял, что в материализме нет субъекта, одни объекты?!


Устранение субъективного - один из главных принципов получения научного знания, и это правильно, когда дело касается чувственно наблюдаемого.
Но когда этот же подход распространяется на изучение духовного, начинаются логические несостыковки.

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Лайммилл

Лекции по Мамардашвили были даже у нас в универе, хотя мое образование далеко от философского. )

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.11.2013), Фил (23.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Я правильно понял, что в материализме нет субъекта, одни объекты?!


Не правильно. В системной версии диалектического материализма объект - звено, опосредующее отношение субъекта к себе.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В материализме есть онтология и гносеология. Чего нет в МП, например.


Вот, ты подтверждаешь мою мысль, что в настоящем буддизме на самом деле нету никакой философии, одна дидактика ))))

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот, ты подтверждаешь мою мысль, что в настоящем буддизме на самом деле нету никакой философии, одна дидактика ))))


Ну не знаю. После беседы в Турманом получается, что все "буддологи" -- заядлые атеисты.

----------

Фил (23.11.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Садитесь, два. Перечитайте школьные учебники физики, химии, биологии и астрономии и купите подшивку советской "Науки и жизни" (это недорого совсем).


Два за что-то не то, раз отправка к каким-то учебникам.

----------


## Alex

За то, что не понимаете научной методологии, раз несете подобную околесицу: 




> Это выражается тремя простыми словами "я не знаю", чего взрослые дяди стремаются признать.


Учёные как раз не "стремаются" признать ограниченность своего знания. Именно поэтому вообще возможен научный прогресс — теории и модели уточняются, развиваются и даже — о ужас! — отбрасываются и заменяются новыми. А вот приверженцы исключительно религиозного познания ни за что не признаются в своем незнании.

----------

Ондрий (24.11.2013), Паня (23.11.2013), Сергей Ч (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Когда религиозные догмы или методы познания предлагаются в качестве альтернативы науке, тогда и возникают разного рода кофликты и несуразицы. Но кроме фанатиков и пиар менеджеров опиума для народа этого никто и не делает. Вся эта тема борьба с ветряными мельницами, сами утвердили религию конкурентом науке, сами и опровергаем её состоятельность на этом поприще.)
До сих пор области науки и религии разнятся. Да, наука рано или поздно может добраться и до сферы религиозных знаний, но пока её областью является внешний материальный мир, и со своей задачей она вполне справляется. Религия в этом плане менее универсальна.




> "Как вы думаете, о монахи? Чего больше? Этих нескольких листьев в моей руке или листьев во всем этом лесу?"
> 
> "Господин, очень мало листьев в руке Благословенного, но воистину гораздо более многочисленны листья во всем лесу Симсапа".
> 
> "Равно, о бхиккху, из того, что узнал я, вам сказал лишь немного, того, чего я не сказал вам, значительно больше. Но почему же я не сказал вам (это)? Потому что нет в этом пользы... не приводит это Нирване. Потому и не сказал я вам это".

----------

Фил (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Вот, кстати, Далай-Лама при этом весьма дельную позицию озвучивает: сведение Дхармы к системе этики (шила) вне культурных контекстов - это лучше, чем поддерживать какой-то глиноногий колосс "самой научной религии" (или "такой научной Дхармы", как выпячивал эту тему Гоенка, заходя с точки зрения не шилы, но самадхи - т.е. Дхарма только как медитативная практика по максимуму). А праджня, как всегда, где-то посредине)

----------

Фил (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Ну, ощущает солнце и поворачивает листья к нему. Или ощущает прилетевшее животное и захлопывается. Чем не перемещение? А что не может вытащить корни из земли и перейти куда-то —это особенности строения. Многие животные тоже не обладают способностью к передвижению на большие расстояния.


Так оно же должно быть по воле растения, а не просто механическим.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так оно же должно быть по воле растения, а не просто механическим.


А как определяется "просто механичность"?) Если так рассуждать, то и все остальные животные, от низших до высших, включая человека (или по крайней мере - большей части индивидов) "просто механично" двигаются - какая там воля  :Wink:

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## ullu

Ну я не знаю как определить, но значит вопрос в том как отличить волевое движение от не волевого, а не в том, что не правильно, что существа это те, кто перемещается по своей воле?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну я не знаю как определить, но значит вопрос в том как отличить волевое движение от не волевого, а не в том, что не правильно, что существа это те, кто перемещается по своей воле?


Никак. Всё живое реагирует "по своей воле")) Вопрос в том, что такое вообще - воля?)

Если реакция растения на свет - это механическая реакция, то можно подумать, что человеческие рефлексы - не механические) Ну или допустим, даже без рефлексов - открывается внезапно вот перед сидящим за компом человеком портал в полнейший варп его страхов, а с другой стороны - портал, полный света, где безопасно и хорошо - куда он побежит?) И будет ли это волевое решение, или же - чисто механическое?)

Видимо, если наблюдаемый в таком мысленном эксперименте человек займётся изучением природы обоих явлений, пусть будет даже дико страшно - вот это волевое решение, но сколько таких людей вообще в процентном отношении? Да и то, вероятно - это не волевое решение, а просто - ранее выработанный рефлекс изучения и адаптации)

Тогда получается, что в механистичности человек мало отличается от "механичности" растений, не говоря уже о более примитивных существах.

Просто растения - тормоза и извечные терпилы живого мира, так сложилось)

----------

Паня (24.11.2013), Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

а все потому что любые подобные рассуждения упрутся за одно еще и в классическую проблему свободы воли)

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> а все потому что любые подобные рассуждения упрутся за одно еще и в классическую проблему свободы воли)


На которую ДКР уже ответил (я сам его спрашивал на лекции  :Wink: ), что, мол, перед буддизмом не стоит проблема "свободы воли" (мол, это всё пост-христианские философские загоны), там стоит проблема индивидуальных накопившихся интенций - просто у людей они быстрее накапливаются и дают возможность перепрошивать поведение с заранее предписанного на кастомную прошивку. Которая не менее механистична, однако апгрейдится уже с большим фидбеком, осознанностью и оперативно.

В этом смысле, кстати, чудесно всё раскладывается - животные карму (т.е. как раз хотя бы в той части "кармы", что является биологической прошивкой инстинктов) изменить не склонны, но  в необычных ситуациях и у них бывает сбои программы с перепрошивкой кармы  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (24.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

я бы не рискнул принять однозначный ответ об этом

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> я бы не рискнул принять однозначный ответ об этом


ну потому что формулировка вопроса тоже крайне неоднозначна)
никто не хочет быть роботом в смысле безоговорочного марионеточного управления со стороны матушки-природы, но не всякий захочет быть роботом "чистого разума" без ниточек эмоций (за которые как раз и дёргает природа), как то полагается быть канонiчным буддистам)

----------


## Ондрий

формулировка четче не придумать. со времен древних греков она не изменилась )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> формулировка четче не придумать. со времен древних греков она не изменилась )


ну вот. настало время вернуться в тему Свобода воли revisited, я чувствую, и перечитать) Не очень помню, к чему там пришли, но точно помню что там где-то было что-то щемяще-оптимистично-махаянское)

UPD: ой, открыл тему на случайной страницы, а там *Вечный Жыд* (дай-то ему Бхагаван повышение какое-нибудь на службе) отжигает на другую волнующую в последнее время тему. Ай да синхрония!)

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

как мы уже выяснили тут, не для всех следование строго одной системе помогает освоить некоторые понятия. Иногда приходится поглядеть вокруг )

но обсуждать волю и правда лучше там

----------


## ullu

> Никак. Всё живое реагирует "по своей воле")) Вопрос в том, что такое вообще - воля?)


Я думаю воля обусловлена, но вопрос чем она обусловлена? Воля это составляющая ума, а не тела и обусловлена она состоянием ума, а не внешними обстоятельствами и даже не физиологическими процессами.
Чем обусловлено движение подсолнуха и намерение человека? Ну если бы вместо подсолнуха был камень, то все было бы понятно. Камень нагрели, он раскололся, здесь нет никакого намерения у камня совсем. С подсолнухом сложнее, он поворачивается чтобы улучшить свою ситуацию. Но связано ли это движение с намерением возникающем в уме или эта реакция является естественным свойством живой материи я не знаю пока как тут понять. 
Ведь если обжечь палец, то кожа отреагирует на ожог, и затем она восстановится , то есть тоже отреагирует на ожог. Это не намеренное действие живой материи. Но если сюда включится ум, то я начну махать рукой, совать её под холодную воду и т.д чтобы уменьшить боль. Это уже ум будет руководить этим действием.
Вот вопрос обладает ли подсолнух умом или только генетической информацией, в которой заложена программа - поворачиваться к солнцу?

----------


## Нико

> Вот, кстати, Далай-Лама при этом весьма дельную позицию озвучивает: сведение Дхармы к системе этики (шила) вне культурных контекстов - это лучше, чем поддерживать какой-то глиноногий колосс "самой научной религии" (или "такой научной Дхармы", как выпячивал эту тему Гоенка, заходя с точки зрения не шилы, но самадхи - т.е. Дхарма только как медитативная практика по максимуму). А праджня, как всегда, где-то посредине)


А джняна где тогда?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я думаю воля обусловлена, но вопрос чем она обусловлена? Воля это составляющая ума, а не тела и обусловлена она состоянием ума, а не внешними обстоятельствами и даже не физиологическими процессами.
> Чем обусловлено движение подсолнуха и намерение человека? Ну если бы вместо подсолнуха был камень, то все было бы понятно. Камень нагрели, он раскололся, здесь нет никакого намерения у камня совсем. С подсолнухом сложнее, он поворачивается чтобы улучшить свою ситуацию. Но связано ли это движение с намерением возникающем в уме или эта реакция является естественным свойством живой материи я не знаю пока как тут понять. 
> Ведь если обжечь палец, то кожа отреагирует на ожог, и затем она восстановится , то есть тоже отреагирует на ожог. Это не намеренное действие живой материи. Но если сюда включится ум, то я начну махать рукой, совать её под холодную воду и т.д чтобы уменьшить боль. Это уже ум будет руководить этим действием.
> Вот вопрос обладает ли подсолнух умом или только генетической информацией, в которой заложена программа - поворачиваться к солнцу?


У подсолнуха нет выбора, он не может не поворачиваться, если появилось солнце. Солнце появилось, - подсолнух повернулся. Проявить волю и продолжить отдыхать в тенечке он не может) То есть, воля это поступки вопреки механическим импульсам (так что-ли сказать?) в противоположном случае ее и обнаружить со стороны нельзя. Дефектность заданного определения про "движение по собственной воле" со всех сторон. Что делать с теми живыми существами, которые решат не двигаться никуда по своей воле? Человек может жить как растение, по своей собственной воле, и мы не обнаружим в нем живое существо? И вообще, воля это не научное понятие. Его не измерить и не преперировать. Можно видеть _проявления_ воли, но самой воли как бы и нет. Что покрасневшая кожа, что махание рукой. Как вы со стороны определите, что во втором случае действовал некий _ум_? _Может это ветер твою руку колышет))_ То есть, измерять сознание и взвешивать волю наука пока не научилась)

----------

Паня (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так оно же должно быть по воле растения, а не просто механическим.


Оно не просто механическое. Это реакция организма растения на освещённости. У человека тоже по сути такая же реакция —чувство голода вызывает поход к холодильнику. Раз такое перемещение человека происходит по своей воле, значит и у растения, в общем, по своей воле, разве нет?

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## До

> Никогда не слышала от ЕСДЛ, что трава или цветы - ЖС. )


Есть _сутра_ где подобное утверждается. И даже камни.

----------

Вантус (24.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (24.11.2013), Пема Ванчук (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У подсолнуха нет выбора, он не может не поворачиваться, если появилось солнце. Солнце появилось, - подсолнух повернулся. Проявить волю и продолжить отдыхать в тенечке он не может) То есть, воля это поступки вопреки механическим импульсам (так что-ли сказать?) в противоположном случае ее и обнаружить со стороны нельзя. Дефектность заданного определения про "движение по собственной воле" со всех сторон. Что делать с теми живыми существами, которые решат не двигаться никуда по своей воле? Человек может жить как растение, по своей собственной воле, и мы не обнаружим в нем живое существо? И вообще, воля это не научное понятие. Его не измерить и не преперировать. Можно видеть _проявления_ воли, но самой воли как бы и нет. Что покрасневшая кожа, что махание рукой. Как вы со стороны определите, что во втором случае действовал некий _ум_? _Может это ветер твою руку колышет))_ То есть, измерять сознание и взвешивать волю наука пока не научилась)


Ну то есть воля —это возможность не совершать действия, а не совершать действие. Недавно смотрел лекцию Игоря Берхина, где он тоже говорил похожее, что некие британские учёные  :Big Grin:  выяснили, что способность человека контролировать свои действия проявляется не в совершении каких-то действий, а наоборот, в несовершении части действий несмотря на появление импульса к их совершению. При таком раскладе нельзя говорить о передвижении по своей воле, а наоборот, о непередвижении, например, по направлению к пище, несмотря на чувство голода.

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.11.2013), Паня (24.11.2013), Сергей Хос (24.11.2013), Сергей Ч (24.11.2013), Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> При таком раскладе нельзя говорить о передвижении по своей воле, а наоборот, о непередвижении, например, по направлению к пище, несмотря на чувство голода.


Да нет, так просто из этого не выбраться, бесконечный регресс. Волевой импульс как именно реагировать на раздражитель не меняется от его результата - он все равно имеет причины, обусловленные особенностями нашего ума, которые так же имеют свои причины и так далее вниз по цепочке. Согласились мы с чувством голода и схомячили ночью тортик из холодильника или перебороли его и спать легли - без разницы. 
Можно конечно считать те следствия причины которых нам ясно видны - "механическими", а если причины не видны - "волевыми", но сути-то это не меняет. Логика тут безжалостна - абсолютно все обусловлено, хоть и не всегда явно заметно. Но для "практических" целей каждый конечно может выбрать удобную для него позицию.

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Да нет, так просто из этого не выбраться, бесконечный регресс. Волевой импульс как именно реагировать на раздражитель не меняется от его результата - он все равно имеет причины, обусловленные особенностями нашего ума, которые так же имеют свои причины и так далее вниз по цепочке. Согласились мы с чувством голода и схомячили ночью тортик из холодильника или перебороли его и спать легли - без разницы. 
> Можно конечно считать те следствия причины которых нам ясно видны - "механическими", а если причины не видны - "волевыми", но сути-то это не меняет. Логика тут безжалостна - абсолютно все обусловлено, хоть и не всегда явно заметно. Но для "практических" целей каждый конечно может выбрать удобную для него позицию.


Ну тогда и практиковать не надо, кроме как наблюдать за детерминистичной системой) типа пресловутого дохлого кота Шредингера.

----------


## Sadhak

> Ну тогда и практиковать не надо, кроме как наблюдать за детерминистичной системой) типа пресловутого дохлого кота Шредингера.


Будем мы практиковать или нет - так же не выводит нас из обусловленности. Все это так же имеет причины. Но, как уже написал, каждый сам выбирает полезную для него позицию и это тоже будет обусловлено. Если вдруг найдете что-то не имеющее причину, сразу переходите в лагерь теистов, ибо тогда наконец нашли Бога-творца.

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Будем мы практиковать или нет - так же не выводит нас из обусловленности. Все это так же имеет причины. Но, как уже написал, каждый сам выбирает полезную для него позицию и это тоже будет обусловлено. Если вдруг найдете что-то не имеющее причину, сразу переходите в лагерь теистов, ибо тогда наконец нашли Бога-творца.



Говорят, дхарма "нирвана" - это оно и есть)

----------


## Sadhak

> Говорят, дхарма "нирвана" - это оно и есть)


Воистину. По вере нашей воздастся нам... ну и так далее.

----------

Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как определяется "просто механичность"?) Если так рассуждать, то и все остальные животные, от низших до высших, включая человека (или по крайней мере - большей части индивидов) "просто механично" двигаются - какая там воля





> а все потому что любые подобные рассуждения упрутся за одно еще и в классическую проблему свободы воли)


Это нельзя установить внешним наблюдением. Каждый сам решает про себя, на основе самонаблюдения, есть у него свободная воля, или ее нет. А про других - вывод по аналогии. Так получается "Обоснование чужой одушевленности". )))

----------

Ондрий (24.11.2013), Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть _сутра_ где подобное утверждается. И даже камни.


А что за сутра, кстати?

----------

Сергей Хос (24.11.2013), Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## До

> А что за сутра, кстати?


Увы, уже не помню, кажется в _Аватамсаке_ (хотя сейчас поискал, но не нашел, ещё поищу позже). [ps. Или в _Лотосовой_. Кажется там было сказано, что горы и реки тоже станут буддами.] Конечно, это скорее всего утверждение не _в прямом смысле_, а, скажем, при определенном _чистом видении_ какого-то будды _так_ видно, что даже камни и растения живые.

Да и в классическом буддизме есть интересный класс существ _без сознания_, то есть состоящие как бы из чистой _рупы_. (В этом треде это упоминалось.)

----------

Джнянаваджра (24.11.2013), Сергей Ч (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2013)

----------


## До

> "_и все-таки: почему массивное тело искривляет пространство? У вас есть ответ, иной, чем у пресловутой бабушки "про телевизор"?_"
> 
> Я готов вам *разъяснить*, если вы прочитаете, что такое многообразие и метрический тензор.


Я придумал такое альтернативное объяснение: "_почему массивное тело искривляет пространство_" - тело и есть искривление пространства (оно из него состоит) и, следовательно, чем больше масса, тем больше это самое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Логика тут безжалостна - абсолютно все обусловлено, хоть и не всегда явно заметно.


Это не логика, а предпосылка. То есть вера, по сути.

----------


## ullu

> Оно не просто механическое. Это реакция организма растения на освещённости. У человека тоже по сути такая же реакция —чувство голода вызывает поход к холодильнику. Раз такое перемещение человека происходит по своей воле, значит и у растения, в общем, по своей воле, разве нет?


Нет, я там написала что важно чем обусловлено умом или телом.

----------


## Вантус

> Прочитал наискосок. Разъяснение предполагалось длинное или короткое? (А то длинное объяснение искривляет мозговые, ну что там.)
> 
> Я ради хохмы придумал такое альтернативное объяснение: "_почему массивное тело искривляет пространство_" - тело и есть искривление пространства (оно из него состоит) и, следовательно, чем больше масса, тем больше это самое.


Негоже передавать знания тем, кому они что-то искривляют.

----------

Ондрий (25.11.2013)

----------


## ullu

> У подсолнуха нет выбора, он не может не поворачиваться, если появилось солнце. Солнце появилось, - подсолнух повернулся. Проявить волю и продолжить отдыхать в тенечке он не может) То есть, воля это поступки вопреки механическим импульсам (так что-ли сказать?) в противоположном случае ее и обнаружить со стороны нельзя. Дефектность заданного определения про "движение по собственной воле" со всех сторон.


Не поняла до сих пор где дефектность? Речь идет о возможности движения по своей воле, а не о том что тот кто движется тот существо, а прилег отдохнуть и сразу подсолнух.




> Что делать с теми живыми существами, которые решат не двигаться никуда по своей воле?


Выяснять есть ли у них такая способность вообще.



> Человек может жить как растение, по своей собственной воле, и мы не обнаружим в нем живое существо? И вообще, воля это не научное понятие. Его не измерить и не преперировать. Можно видеть _проявления_ воли, но самой воли как бы и нет. Что покрасневшая кожа, что махание рукой. Как вы со стороны определите, что во втором случае действовал некий _ум_? _Может это ветер твою руку колышет))_ То есть, измерять сознание и взвешивать волю наука пока не научилась)


Это уже другой вопрос как понять волевое движение или механическое. 
Пока надо понять глупо ли считать волевое движение признаком наличия ума.

----------


## До

> Негоже передавать знания тем, кому они что-то искривляют.


Может и наоборот. Критическая масса знания создаст черную дыру просветления.

----------


## ullu

> Ну то есть воля —это возможность не совершать действия, а не совершать действие. Недавно смотрел лекцию Игоря Берхина, где он тоже говорил похожее, что некие британские учёные  выяснили, что способность человека контролировать свои действия проявляется не в совершении каких-то действий, а наоборот, в несовершении части действий несмотря на появление импульса к их совершению. При таком раскладе нельзя говорить о передвижении по своей воле, а наоборот, о непередвижении, например, по направлению к пище, несмотря на чувство голода.


Ну вообще это тогда противоречит махаяне , потому что в махаяне мы прикладываем волевое усилие для совершения благих действий.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вообще это тогда противоречит махаяне , потому что в махаяне мы прикладываем волевое усилие для совершения благих действий.


Видимо, в Хинаяне его не прикладывают тогда(

----------


## ullu

> Видимо, в Хинаяне его не прикладывают тогда(


Не прикладывают, потому что в Хинаяне прикладывают усилие для не совершения неблагих и это отличие хинаяны от махаяны. Странный коммент в общем то, я могу зацепиться даже за запятую, если прирпрет, но нафига это делать не понятно.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Нашел по сабжу:



> 16 (8). Травы и деревья становятся буддами
> 
> 草木成仏の事, Со:моку дзё:буцу-но кото [Хонгаку 1973, 166-167]
> 
> Коль скоро, по мысли нашей школы, «условное» и «прямое» значения суть не два, то кажется несомненным: травы и деревья становятся буддами. Поистине, различные значения неисчерпаемы. Согласно обычному значению, говорят так. Наша мысль — та, что поистине травы и деревья учат становиться буддами, и это — глубокое значение. Какова причина? К травам и деревьям «воздаяние» относится условно, а к живым существам «воздаяние» относится напрямую. «Воздаяние» в условном значении — это условия для воздаяния, они задают свойства десяти миров. Правильная Дхарма [1] — это «воздаяние» в прямом значении: она задает свойства правильного воздаяния. Если бы травы и деревья становились буддами, условия для воздаяния исчезали бы: в трех тысячах областей [2] исчезали бы или уменьшались области-сосуды [3]. Поэтому даже если выражение «травы и деревья станут буддами» кажется удачным, на самом деле оно, напротив, подобно мелкому. Да оно и в самом деле таково. Буддами становятся обитатели подземных темниц, буддами становятся голодные духи — и так далее вплоть до бодхисаттв: все таковы, все становятся буддами. Не отбрасывая своей сущности, они осваивают Дхарму, которая содержится в их собственном сердце, — и потому она задана в мире Дхармы. Если бы изменялась их сущность, то в итоге остался бы только мир будды. Но десять миров существуют вечно, вовсе не изменяются, травы и деревья тоже существуют вечно, живые существа тоже существуют вечно, пять теней [4] тоже существуют вечно. Нужно хорошо обдумать это.
> 
> Поистине, о том, что травы и деревья становятся буддами, проповедуют затем, чтобы опровергнуть подход к «чувствам» (情, дзё) у других людей. Мысль других людей гласит: травы и деревья — это только травы и деревья, они не имеют тех свойств, что присущи мирам живых существ и миру будды. В целом травы и деревья не имеют чувств, не относятся к «имеющим чувства» [6]. Вот это и опровергается. *Мысль нашей школы та, что хотя травы и деревья сами не чувствуют, они, сами не чувствуя, задают свойства тех, кто чувствует. Но, изменяя подход к «бесчувственному», мы не называем его «чувствующим». Ибо когда говорят «стать буддой», люди думают, что «бесчувственное» преобразуется и становится «чувствующим». Но это совсем не так. Травы и деревья и не имеют чувств, но в то же время имеют их.* Нужно хорошо обдумать это.Тридцать четыре заметки
> 
> 三十四箇事書, Сандзю:сика-но котогаки
> http://trubnikovann.narod.ru/Kotogak...B0%D1%82%D1%8C

----------

Сергей Хос (24.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Видимо, в Хинаяне его не прикладывают тогда(


Топпер вроде говорил, что прикладывают

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Топпер вроде говорил, что прикладывают


Ну что Вы, Сергей, в Хинаяне запрещено прилагать усилия для совершения благих дел!  :Big Grin:

----------

Паня (25.11.2013), Сергей Хос (24.11.2013), Фил (24.11.2013)

----------


## ullu

> Топпер вроде говорил, что прикладывают


О господи, речь не о том совершают последователи Тхеравады благие дела или нет.
И эти люди с такой вот логикой запрещают другим ковыряться в носу ...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет, я там написала что важно чем обусловлено умом или телом.


Если действие не осознаётся, то оно может быть обусловлено умом?

----------


## ullu

> Если действие не осознаётся, то оно может быть обусловлено умом?


Мне кажется что да, если посмотреть на четасики вот, они элементы сознания, но ведь они у человека вот присутствуют, но не осознаются часто, а деятельность обуславливают.
Например неблаготворные элементы деятельность обуславливают, но ведь не всегда они осознаются человеком.
вот тут список хороший
http://dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне кажется что да, если посмотреть на четасики вот, они элементы сознания, но ведь они у человека вот присутствуют, но не осознаются часто, а деятельность обуславливают.
> Например неблаготворные элементы деятельность обуславливают, но ведь не всегда они осознаются человеком.
> вот тут список хороший
> http://dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm


Ну а как доказать, что у растения нет ума?

----------


## ullu

> Ну а как доказать, что у растения нет ума?


Э...я не знаю как протестировать есть у растений ум или нет, надо много думать тут все же, я не готова  :Smilie: . Я пока только размышляю на тему о том, что связь между волевым перемещением и наличием сознания может быть не совсем глупость.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Э...я не знаю как протестировать есть у растений ум или нет, надо много думать тут все же, я не готова . Я пока только размышляю на тему о том, что связь между волевым перемещением и наличием сознания может быть не совсем глупость.


Может и не совсем, но в свете имеющихся и отсутствующих на данный момент знаний звучит самое меньшее как бессмысленность.

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну а как доказать, что у растения нет ума?


Нет пяти скандх у растений.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет пяти скандх у растений.


А у кишечно-полостной гидры?

----------

Кузьмич (26.11.2013), Паня (25.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А у кишечно-полостной гидры?


Не знаю, если честно)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А у кишечно-полостной гидры?


Это нужно у Будды спрашивать. Или у бодхисаттвы какого-то-там-бхуми, когда уже есть способность непосредственно воспринимать ум других существ.
Внешним наблюдением это невозможно установить.

----------


## До

> Может и наоборот. Критическая масса знания создаст черную дыру просветления.


Продолжая панпсихизм можно рассуждать так:

4БИ велики и обширны, йог посредством випашьяны увеличивает _массу_ постигаемых 4БИ, а затем посредством самадхи концентрирует постигнутые 4БИ с огромной массой знания в _точку_. В результате такой концентрации и возникает черная дыра просветления. В которую проваливаются и не могут вырваться все страдания.

----------


## Sadhak

> Это не логика, а предпосылка. То есть вера, по сути.


В моих словах - "абсолютно все обусловлено, хоть и не всегда явно заметно" - где тут вы увидели "предпосылку" (предварительное условие, исходный пункт) и почему это не логика? И почему тогда "вера по сути", что и как тут откуда следует? Вы в обусловленности видите что-то нелогичное? И потому обусловленность это вера? Обусловленность это по определению всегда логично, т.е. есть причина, есть вытекающеее и обусловленное ей следствие. Потому этот механизм рассмотрения и называется "логикой", т.е. рассмотрение причинной связи - аргумент и вывод. И наоборот, вера это всегда нелогично, т.е. что-то принимаемое безпричинно, без поиска причины. Нет вывода этой цепочки - все и так хорошо и нас устраивает. Мы не можем найти причину или утверждаем возможность существования следствия из "ниоткуда", без причины или вопреки им, т.е. именно то, во что верят теисты. Бог-творец беспричинный и необусловленный.
 Я помня прошлые темы, конечно понимаю, что наличие свободы воли или "внешних йидамов" и т.п. может быть для кого-то очень ценной и полезной концепцией, дающей мотивацию и вообще смысл к практике и без нее, видимо, у них все рассыпается. Но мне, наоборот, понимание обусловленности без малейших исключений дает ощущение освобождения и логической последовательности. И я тут могу и имею право опираться на логику, которая сама по себе есть строгое соблюдение цепочки причинности, а вот вы уже нет, ибо свободу воли выкатываете за пределы этого принципа. А это тогда как раз только вера. Имеете право, вера очень полезна и ценна. Только при этом не надо валить с "здоровой головы на больную", ибо верите именно вы. А логику вы сможете использовать только тогда, когда укажете хоть одно абсолютно беспричинное событие и объект или хотя бы возможность существования такового.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В моих словах - "абсолютно все обусловлено, хоть и не всегда явно заметно" - где тут вы увидели "предпосылку" (предварительное условие, исходный пункт) и почему это не логика?


Потому что это всего лишь утверждение, не подкрепленное никаким обоснованием.
Точно так же можно утверждать и противоположное: "В основе любой обусловленной видимости находится нечто абсолютное, хоть оно и незаметно при поверхностном наблюдении".




> Обусловленность это по определению всегда логично, т.е. есть причина, есть вытекающеее и обусловленное ей следствие.


Раз все имеет причину, существует и первопричина, которая абсолютна (то есть не зависит от иных причин) ))))

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Раз все имеет причину, существует и первопричина, которая абсолютна (то есть не зависит от иных причин) ))))


Ты её уже нашёл, что ли? ))))

----------


## Sadhak

> Потому что это всего лишь утверждение, не подкрепленное никаким обоснованием.


Обоснование тут отсутствие в воспринимаемом мире наличия необусловленного объекта, т.е. свой непосредственный опыт - раз. Логический вывод о невозможности существования такового в принципе - два. Авторитетное свидетельство в виде одной из 4БИ - три. Хватит? Вы же, наоборот, по-прежнему не можете привести ни одного примера наличия такового необусловленного ничем объекта.



> Точно так же можно утверждать и противоположное: "В основе любой обусловленной видимости находится нечто абсолютное, хоть оно и незаметно при поверхностном наблюдении"


Советую перечитать тогда Нагарджуну о соотношении причины и следствия при условии существования такого "абсолютного объекта".

----------


## Фил

> Ты её уже нашёл, что ли? ))))


Главное теоретически обосновать.
Найти - это уже дело эмпирической техники  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Советую перечитать тогда Нагарджуну о соотношении причины и следствия при условии сущестовования такого "абсолютного объекта".


А чего перечитывать, если всё равно Нагарджуну никто не понимает?

----------


## Нико

> Главное теоретически обосновать.
> Найти - это уже дело эмпирической техники


Ну хотя бы теоретически обоснуйте. )

----------


## Фил

> Ну хотя бы теоретически обоснуйте. )


Не могу.
Глуп!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (25.11.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> А чего перечитывать, если всё равно Нагарджуну никто не понимает?


Ну, а что именно в этом моменте непонятного? Появление или существование такого необусловленного объекта будет "творением". Создали без причины то, что не существовало ранее. Можно хотя бы здесь почитать, ну вроде все очень доступно:

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/nagnogod.htm

----------


## Нико

> Не могу.
> Глуп!


Не глуп, просто нет её, "первопричины" этой.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты её уже нашёл, что ли? ))))


это просто пример суждения, такого же необоснованного, как и противоположное ему

----------


## Нико

> это просто пример суждения, такого же необоснованного, как и противоположное ему


Не знаю, но первопричину нужно как-то обосновать. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Обоснование тут отсутствие в воспринимаемом мире наличия необусловленного объекта, т.е. свой непосредственный опыт - раз.


Почему? в непосредственном опыте такой объект как раз имеется - это ум, который может по собственному выбору менять объекты наблюдения.




> Логический вывод о невозможности существования такового в принципе - два.


Этот вывод касается сферы обусловленного (относительной истины). Необусловленные дхармы как раз очень даже абсолютны.




> Авторитетное свидетельство в виде одной из 4БИ - три. Хватит?


А вот это действительно единственный весомый аргумент - ВЕРА. О чем я и толкую ))))




> Советую перечитать тогда Нагарджуну о соотношении причины и следствия при условии существования такого "абсолютного объекта".


А почему именно Нагарджуну, а не, скажем, Фому Аквинского?
Потому что мы с вами верующие буддисты?

----------

Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не знаю, но первопричину нужно как-то обосновать. )


а отсутствие первопричины не нуждается в обосновании?
почему? потому что мы в это верим?

----------

Aion (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Почему? в непосредственном опыте такой объект как раз имеется - это ум, который может по собственному выбору менять объекты наблюдения.


По собственному выбору? Вы мысли которые этот выбор обуславливают в специальном меню заранее заказываете и выбираете по своему желанию? А желание выбрать именно эту, а не другую мысли еще в одном меню? Бесконечного регресса не видите? И что же вам до сих пор мешает заказывать, думать и осуществлять только самые правильные и лучшие мысли, если у нас свободный выбор есть? Мы так удачно и свободно выбираем, если у нас куча проблем до сих пор?
Я так понял, ни одного такого необусловленного объекта вы так и не нашли, а без этого все просто пустая "вода", потому заканчиваю до его появления.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бесконечного регресса не видите? И что же вам до сих пор мешает заказывать, думать и осуществлять только самые правильные и лучшие мысли, если у нас свободный выбор есть?


Бесконечный регресс - как раз в отрицании возможности выбора. Этим самым отрицается сама возможность Пути, а значит обесценивается и вся Дхарма.




> Мы так удачно и свободно выбираем, если у нас куча проблем до сих пор?


 По мере сил )))




> Я так понял, ни одного такого необусловленного объекта вы так и не нашли


Это вы его не нашли, а не я. Я-то как раз нашел: это высший объект Прибежища, абсолютный (необусловленный) ум.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> а отсутствие первопричины не нуждается в обосновании?
> почему? потому что мы в это верим?


Ну ты даёшь. Включи логику.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну ты даёшь. Включи логику.


ты мне включи (если умеешь))))

----------


## Нико

> ты мне включи (если умеешь))))


Я тут про отсутствие "первопричины" много лет уже писала. Это примерно как про отсутствие Бога-творца. Повторить?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я тут про отсутствие "первопричины" много лет уже писала. Это примерно как про отсутствие Бога-творца. Повторить?


Я тоже много об этом писал, и что )))
Все упирается в онтологию, в обоснование факта наличия.
Буддисты говорят: все существует и взаимодействует по закону причин и следствий, но какова причина самого БЫТИЯ мы не знаем.
Вот и весь ответ теистам: не знаем и знать не хотим ))))

----------

Aion (25.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013), Ондрий (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

"Наш, буддийский Абсолют, настолько абсолютней других абсолютов, что мы его даже не называем абсолютом, чтобы не пытаться даже обсуждать! Но он всяко абсолютнее, эт точно."

:-)

----------

Кузьмич (26.11.2013), Сергей Хос (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Буддисты говорят: все существует и взаимодействует по закону причин и следствий, но какова причина самого БЫТИЯ мы не знаем.
> Вот и весь ответ теистам: не знаем и знать не хотим ))))


Потомушто вопрос--глупый ))

----------

Дубинин (25.11.2013), Кузьмич (26.11.2013), Сергей Ч (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

Надо переслушать это интервью. К сожалению, много другой работы есть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потомушто вопрос--глупый ))


довольно жалкая "отмазка"
так можно оправдать любой дефект фил. системы

----------

Кузьмич (26.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> довольно жалкая "отмазка"
> так можно оправдать любой дефект фил. системы


Увы, всякий--неполучица. Вот, дефект построения фил. системы на вопросе "откуда взялось ВСЁ" нельзя оправдать, можно лишь прикрыть софистикой.

----------

Сергей Ч (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Увы, всякий--неполучица. Вот, дефект построения фил. системы на вопросе "откуда взялось ВСЁ" нельзя оправдать, можно лишь прикрыть софистикой.


Мне кажется, что философская система, декларирующая свою неспособность (и отсюда - нежелание) обсуждать вопросы онтологии, ущербна.

----------

Aion (25.11.2013), Ондрий (25.11.2013), Фил (25.11.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мне кажется, что философская система, декларирующая свою неспособность (и отсюда - нежелание) обсуждать вопросы онтологии, ущербна.


--А почему вы не носите стул на голове?
--Это глупость.
--Вы декларируете свою неспособность, отсюда нежелание, обсуждать вопросы моды!

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> --А почему вы не носите стул на голове?
> --Это глупость.
> --Вы декларируете свою неспособность, отсюда нежелание, обсуждать вопросы моды!


какой вы все-таки тонкий собеседник, Денис ))))

----------

Нико (25.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне кажется, что философская система, декларирующая свою неспособность (и отсюда - нежелание) обсуждать вопросы онтологии, ущербна.


полностью согласен, но как быть с Безответными Вопросами? Они совершенно онтологичны )

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, что философская система, декларирующая свою неспособность (и отсюда - нежелание) обсуждать вопросы онтологии, ущербна.


Прасангика не способна. И зачем ты прасангика Пабонку  тогда перевёл?

----------


## До

> Буддисты говорят: все существует и взаимодействует по закону причин и следствий, но какова причина самого БЫТИЯ мы не знаем. Вот и весь ответ теистам: не знаем и знать не хотим ))))


Причина бытия - бытие. А должна быть другая?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Прасангика не способна. И зачем ты прасангика Пабонку  тогда перевёл?


Если швейцарский нож не способен заменить микроскоп, это не значит, что нужно выкинуть швейцарский нож)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Причина бытия - бытие.


это туфталогия )))

----------


## До

> это туфталогия )))


Вторую часть моего поста проигнорировали?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> полностью согласен, но как быть с Безответными Вопросами? Они совершенно онтологичны )


видимо, это был ответ, сообразный умонастроению вопрошавшего, а не "вообще единственно возможный ответ" )))

----------


## Ондрий

> видимо, это был ответ, сообразный умонастроению вопрошавшего, а не "вообще единственно возможный ответ" )))


т.е. это он ему лично просто не ответил, прописав в игнор-лист? А Ананда взял и "записал" эпизод? )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> т.е. это он ему лично просто не ответил, прописав в игнор-лист? А Ананда взял и "записал" эпизод? )


думаю, да, так оно и было

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Прасангика не способна. И зачем ты прасангика Пабонку  тогда перевёл?


Не путай меня. Прасангика вобще не философия, а метод индуцирования определенных медитативных переживаний.

----------

Alex (25.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013), Сергей Ч (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне кажется, что философская система, декларирующая свою неспособность (и отсюда - нежелание) обсуждать вопросы онтологии, ущербна.


Рассуждать о высоких материях (в т.ч. за рюмкой чая) оно то конечно хорошо, но какой от этого практический смысл? Кроме временного удовлетворения неспокойного ума, который отделен от истины завесой клеш и познаваемого, наверное никакого.) Буддизм он как бы о другом. Целью буддиста является не создание более-менее адекватной реальности философской системы, дающей ответы на все вопросы; целью является непосредственное прозрение в природу реальности, что достигается с помощью практики Срединного пути, плодом которого является Правильное знание – это прямое видение вещей такими, какие они есть на самом деле, а не такими, какими они кажутся, и не такими, какими хочет их видеть практикующий, а такими, какие они есть в действительности. Результатом правильного знания является десятый фактор – правильное освобождение. Т.е. всё что нужно - это устранить помехи и успокоить ум, тогда он будет способен узреть всё как оно есть; это подобно тому, как дно озера становится различимым после того, как прекращается волнение воды.
 Развитие _"видения как оно есть"_ - это буддизм; _ "как оно наверное есть"_ - это прочие религии и философские системы. ))

"Любая попытка создать адекватную реальности метафизическую систему или релевантную онтологию обречена на провал; думая, что мы описываем бытие, мы описываем лишь наши представления о бытии, созданные нашей различающей мыслью, положившей прежде всего субъект-объектную дихотомию как условие эмпирического познания. Вначале мы навешиваем на реальность ярлыки, а потом принимаемся изучать их, принимая их за саму реальность, или, другими словами, принимаем за луну палец, указывающий на луну (образ китайской даосской литературы, активно использовавшийся, однако, и китайскими буддистами)."




> Язык в принципе не может адекватно описать реальность, ибо все языковые формы неадекватны реальности. Неадекватно ей и философское мышление, оперирующее понятиями и категориями. Логическое мышление не в силах постичь реальность как она есть, а язык — описать её. Следовательно, никакая онтология, никакая «наука о бытии» невозможна, ибо она всегда будет связана не с реальностью, а с нашими представлениями о ней или даже с некоей псевдореальностью, сконструированной нашими мыслительными навыками и ложными представлениями. Всё реальное — неописываемо, всё описываемое — нереально.
> 
> — Е. А. Тоpчинов «Религии мира»

----------

Ittosai (25.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> т.е. это он ему лично просто не ответил, прописав в игнор-лист? А Ананда взял и "записал" эпизод? )


Вы наверное Малункьяпутту имели ввиду, и тот самый его классический список 10 метафизических вопросов, ответы на которые он хотел узнать от Будды прежде чем начать практиковать? Ананде Будда вроде ничего не молчал, потому что некорректных вопросов типа _"есть ли Атман или его нет?"_ он не задавал. ))

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## До

> это туфталогия )))


Переформулирую - откуда знаете, что должен быть другой ответ?


ps. 
"Буддисты говорят: все существует и взаимодействует по закону причин и следствий, но какова причина самого БЫТИЯ мы не знаем. Вот и весь ответ теистам: *не знаем и знать не хотим*".

К слову, "_не хотим_" там нет. Не знаем и существующие теории фантазийны - это не "не хотим".

----------

Сергей Ч (25.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Переформулирую - откуда знаете, что должен быть другой ответ?


Можно сказать: "Бытие не имеет причины" или "Причину бытия установить невозможно". Тогда это будет суждение.
А вот совпадение обоснования с тем, что обосновывается - это, по-моему, тавтология. Напр.: «Стол есть стол».




> Не знаем и существующие теории фантазийны - это не "не хотим".


Ну, мне кажется, в буддизме есть определенное нежелание вообще рассуждать на эту тему.
Это с одной стороны. А с другой - просматривается некая претензия на всезнание. Если же "сами не знаем, чужие теории фантазийны, а собственную разрабатывать отказываемся" - это и есть "не знаем и знать не хотим". По-моему так.

----------

Ондрий (25.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> думаю, да, так оно и было


и с тех времен никто не переспросил? ))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и с тех времен никто не переспросил? ))


А вопрос корректно поставить очень трудно.
Впрочем, Будда в итоге и сам дал довольно развернутый ответ в Махаянской Махапаринирвана-сутре. Там Атман (= изначальная природа будды) прямо указан в качестве истинно-сущего, то есть онтологического предела.
И это понятно. Тут никакой туфталогией и не пахнет, все обоснованно и абсолютно самонаблюдаемо ))))

----------

Ондрий (25.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Не путай меня. Прасангика вобще не философия, а метод индуцирования определенных медитативных переживаний.


Неправда. Прасангика -- самая настоящая философия.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> какой вы все-таки тонкий собеседник, Денис ))))


Стараюся соответствовать  :Smilie: 
Вам, кстати, какой из ответов на Глупый Вопрос более прочих по душе?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Неправда. Прасангика -- самая настоящая философия.


А ещё можно так: всякая деятельность вообще есть метод индуцирования определенных переживаний, а философствование же переживание мыслительное, сиречь медитативное на поганой мове латынской : )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам, кстати, какой из ответов на Глупый Вопрос более прочих по душе?


Мне больше всего понравилось ваше сопоставление основного, можно сказать, вопроса философии со стулом-на-голове, то есть с очевидной глупостью. )))
Сразу чувствуется эдакий пролетарский эрзац-реализм.
Так их, умников-буржуинов! Респект и уважуха, что еще сказать?

----------

Ондрий (25.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне больше всего понравилось ваше сопоставление "основного вопроса философии" со стулом-на-голове, то есть с очевидной глупостью.
> Сразу чувствуется эдакий пролетарский эрзац-реализм.
> Так их, умников-буржуинов! Респект и уважуха, что еще сказать?


Не обязательно бросаться в крайности и расценивать шутку Дениса как знак его приверженности идеям вульгарного материализма. ))  Философия не обязательно должна строится на метафизических идеях. Например есть такой принцип рассуждения в философии, называемый эпохе, который означает приостановку всех метафизических суждений — суждений о бытии предмета вне воспринимающего его сознания. 
Феноменологическое эпохе́ заключается в отказе от («заключении в скобки») всех предварительных знаний и допущений о мире и является методическим шагом на пути к обоснованию значимости реальности, как коррелята субъективности сознания. И я думаю, что это сходно с буддийским подходом. Исходя из этого, Ваше суждение:




> Ну, мне кажется, в буддизме есть определенное нежелание вообще рассуждать на эту тему.
> Это с одной стороны. А с другой - просматривается некая претензия на всезнание. Если же "сами не знаем, чужие теории фантазийны, а собственную разрабатывать отказываемся" - это и есть "не знаем и знать не хотим". По-моему так.


Ошибочно.

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Почитал все, что здесь понаписали и пришел к выводу, что простейшие организмы, равно как и животные  дикие никак не могут улучшить свою карму, так как все это для них естественно и яв-ся вопросом выживания. Каким то образом, но в редких, исключительных случаях это могут сделать некоторые люди, которые хоть чем то и как то отрываются от общих тенденций. Хотя не стоит забывать и о противоположном варианте - убийцах, ворах, насильниках и тд. Отсюда следует вывод, что главным отличием живого сущ-ва от растений это способность накапливать карму, благодаря своим действиям. То есть, в нашем случае, орхидеи, которые поедают ЖС это не растение.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мне больше всего понравилось ваше сопоставление


Та не, не из моих, а из того, что предлагают фил. системы?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Та не, не из моих, а из того, что предлагают фил. системы?


да ну их
ваша мысль - самая лучшая. про стул.
мне очень понравилось

----------


## Ондрий

> А вопрос корректно поставить очень трудно.


почему? некотоыре вопросы из Безответных вполне себе корректны и конкретны.

Вечна ли вселенная?
Или она не вечна?
Конечна ли вселенная?
Бесконечна ли вселенная?

эти вопросы будоражат умы от пещерных времен до последних, от философий и религий до передовых направлений в фундаментальной физике и космологии. Увиливание от них - очень подозрительно и ничем не лучше отговорки о "неисповедимых путях Б-га". Та же картина наблюдалась и в физике даже до последнего времени, когда концепция Большого Взрыва (пришедшая, кстати, из недр Папской Академии Наук, благодаря трудам ученого и одновременно священника - Ж.Леметра) запрещала любые разговоры о том, что было "до него", т.к. неизбежная сингулярность (ненавистная физикам) была абсолютным препятствием для подобных вопросов, которые просто объявлялись "не корректными" в силу самой концепции Большого Взрыва made by catholics. А именно - нельзя сказать что было "до" Большого Взрыва, т.к. время появилось одновременно с ним. И это не просто религиозная отмазка, а такое вытекает из уравнений. 

Но прошло время и все стало сильно иначе.




> Впрочем, Будда в итоге и сам дал довольно развернутый ответ в Махаянской Махапаринирвана-сутре. Там Атман (= изначальная природа будды) прямо указан в качестве истинно-сущего, то есть онтологического предела.
> И это понятно. Тут никакой туфталогией и не пахнет, все обоснованно и абсолютно самонаблюдаемо ))))


это очень неполиткорректный ответ, но именно за такое и считаю себя больше "брахманистом" ))) [именно в кавычках], а 4 печати и все такое - просто иной синтаксис для описания все той же марги)

----------

Alex (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> почему? некотоыре вопросы из Безответных вполне себе корректны и конкретны.
> 
> Вечна ли вселенная?
> Или она не вечна?
> Конечна ли вселенная?
> Бесконечна ли вселенная?


А кстати, согласно совр. (астро?)физике: вселенная бесконечна или нет?





> это очень неполиткорректный ответ


Причем тут политкорректность? Нет религии выше Истины ))))

----------


## Ондрий

> А кстати, согласно совр. (астро?)физике: вселенная бесконечна или нет?


По современным представлениям, *с необходимостью*, - да. Более того - имеется потребность в введении уже мультивселенной в которой непрерывно рождаются конкретные постоянно и бесконечно расширяющиеся вселенные типо нашей. Как это происходит - есть несколько теорий (не идей, а уже именно строго научных теорий с мат-апаратом и т.д). Теория Большого Взрыва - не глупость, она вытекает из эмпирических данных наблюдений, но сейчас проблема сингулярности и вопроса "что было до нее" - в общем-то решена. Не было знаний - не было раньше и ответа. Появились знания - появилась возможность обойти непреодолимые проблемы.

З.Ы. а вот игры с бозоном Хиггса на большом коллайдере действительно могут быть теоретически опасны - мы не полностью знаем о последствиях, хотя некоторые теории подсказывает лютую жесть

----------

Сергей Хос (25.11.2013), Сергей Ч (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> почему? некотоыре вопросы из Безответных вполне себе корректны и конкретны.
> 
> Вечна ли вселенная?
> Или она не вечна?
> Конечна ли вселенная?
> Бесконечна ли вселенная?
> 
> эти вопросы будоражат умы от пещерных времен до последних, от философий и религий до передовых направлений в фундаментальной физике и космологии. Увиливание от них - очень подозрительно и ничем не лучше отговорки о "неисповедимых путях Б-га"


Судя по всему ответ в стиле да/нет не отражает всей сути темы заданного вопроса.  Т.е. сначала Будде пришлось бы объяснять людям, что такое Вселенная,  и т.д. Да Вы и сами всё прекрасно понимаете. В связи с этим, вряд ли у него хватило бы времени на объяснение главного - Дхаммы. А миссия его была именно в этом.
Кстати, в махаяне ведь верят в то, что будды где-то рядом,) и что у бодхисаттв есть связь с буддами, так почему бы им не запросить интересующую инфу и не раскрыть её на благо всех ученых?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

это просто отмазка, у соседей по цеху все эти вопросы спокойно имели место быть, при всех тех же сотериологических темах. они не мешали друг-другу.

А вот то, что Будда не дал ответа - это только дидактический прием, первый в мире коан, только Будда палкой не врезал за такой вопрос.
Все это прямо намекало на _пустотность-как-метод_ (вопросы прямо ложатся на чатушкоти), а не на конкретный ответ на конкретные вопросы.

----------

Alex (25.11.2013), Сергей Ч (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> По современным представлениям, *с необходимостью*, - да. Более того - имеется потребность в введении


ничо не понял, если чесно, но все равно - спасибо )))

----------


## Ондрий

> ничо не понял, если чесно, но все равно - спасибо )))


ну почему же? вы спросили - вселенная бесконечна? я ответил - да, по современным представлениям.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> это просто отмазка, у соседей по цеху все эти вопросы спокойно имели место быть, при всех тех же сотериологических темах. они не мешали друг-другу.


Ну незнаю, я не вижу тут никакой отмазки. Знания о мире к нирване не ведут, хотя и улучшают жизнь в сансаре. ) 




> А вот то, что Будда не дал ответа - это только дидактический прием, первый в мире коан, только Будда палкой не врезал за такой вопрос.
> Все это прямо намекало на _пустотность-как-метод_ (вопросы прямо ложатся на чатушкоти), а не на конкретный ответ на конкретные вопросы


А вот это уже интересно. Вполне может быть и так. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну незнаю, я не вижу тут никакой отмазки. Знания о мире к нирване не ведут, хотя и улучшают жизнь в сансаре. )


наоборот, знания о мире помогают на пути. А противопоставление "сансары" как "мира" и "нирваны" есть только у шраваков). Бодхисаттвам надо хорошо знать космологию, чтобы иметь представление о том как устроены миры, чтобы знать как туда топать и излагать Дхарму)))))))

----------

Alex (25.11.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Извените что вмешиваюсь в разговор умных людей о бытии или вселенной, но по моему тут всё просто. Стоит спрашивающему и отвечающему договориться и уточнить- о чём конкретно они говорят и сразу находятся причины- следствия. Например в вопросе что вперёд- курица-яйцо надо уточнить какая курица и какое яйцо и всё станет понятно. Стоит уточнить- на какой феномен, спрашивающий накладывает название -"бытиё" и из ответа само сабой и возникнет причинность))

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ничо не понял, если чесно, но все равно - спасибо )))


Суть в том, что теистам скорее всего снова прийдётся подстраивать свои догматы о первоначале и сотворении из ничего с научными открытиями, которые всё больше склоняются к безначальности Вселенной, которая может быть представлена как множество параллельных вселенных, включая нашу. )) "Большой взрыв" уже перестаёт быть похожим на момент творения, ведь получается, что наша Вселенная — всего лишь продукт процессов, имевших место в «Сверхвселенной», метрика которой больше наблюдаемой нами. Такими процессами могли быть соударение сверхмасс, или столкновение сверхмассы с нашей пространственно-временной метрикой, возникшее искривление которой вызывает эффект разбегания галактик, или прорыв в виде «сверхбелой дыры».

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Суть в том, что теистам скорее всего снова прийдётся подстраивать свои догматы о первоначале и сотворении из ничего с научными открытиями, которые всё больше склоняются к безначальности Вселенной, которая может быть представлена как множество параллельных вселенных, включая нашу. )) "Большой взрыв" уже перестаёт быть похожим на момент творения, ведь получается, что наша Вселенная — всего лишь продукт процессов, имевших место в «Сверхвселенной», метрика которой больше наблюдаемой нами. Такими процессами могли быть соударение сверхмасс, или столкновение сверхмассы с нашей пространственно-временной метрикой, возникшее искривление которой вызывает эффект разбегания галактик, или прорыв в виде «сверхбелой дыры».


у теистов с этим нет проблемы) вселенная безначальна т.к. "ткань бытия" и есть этот "безначальный Б-г", и миры он строит по своему желанию.))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> наоборот, знания о мире помогают на пути. А противопоставление "сансары" как "мира" и "нирваны" есть только у шраваков).


У махаянских шраваков может и так. )) Сам же Благословенный противопоставлял сансару и нирвану так: 




> Монахи, у причинно-обусловленных [вещей] есть три характерных признака обусловленности. Каковы эти три признака? Очевидно, что это возникновение. Очевидно, что это разрушение. Очевидно, что это изменение со временем. Таковы три характерных признака обусловленности у причинно-обусловленных вещей, монахи.
> 
> Монахи, у причинно-необусловленного есть три характерных признака необусловленности. Каковы эти три признака? Очевидно, что это невозникновение. Очевидно, что это неразрушение. Очевидно, что это неизменение со временем. Таковы три характерных признака необусловленности у причинно-необусловленного, монахи.





> Бодхисаттвам надо хорошо знать космологию, чтобы иметь представление о том как устроены миры, чтобы знать как туда топать и излагать Дхарму)))))))


О как! Т.е. прежде чем озаботиться вопросом о том, что есть Дхарма, бодхисаттва изучает вопрос кому бы её преподать? ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> у теистов с этим нет проблемы) вселенная безначальна т.к. "ткань бытия" и есть этот "безначальный Б-г", и миры он строит по своему желанию.))


Ну теисты разные бывают. ) В данном случае, я имел ввиду не индусов, а теизм авраамического толка. ))

----------


## Ондрий

> О как! Т.е. прежде чем озаботиться вопросом о том, что есть Дхарма, бодхисаттва изучает вопрос кому бы её преподать? ))


зачем.. на первой бхуми они уже могут посещать 100 миров одновременно. А думать о том, что ее надо преподать - основной стимул для бодхисаттв. Это и отличает бодхисаттву от шравака. Но мы все всё это знаем и лучше темы "а тхеравада - против" не заводить )

----------

Сергей Ч (25.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну теисты разные бывают. ) В данном случае, я имел ввиду не индусов, а теизм авраамического толка. ))


так вот с ними-то еще проще, они гибче чем индусы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> зачем.. на первой бхуми они уже могут посещать 100 миров одновременно.


А всё потому, что буддийская космология рассматривает в первую очередь духовные миры (состояния психики), которые не всегда имеют материальный эквивалент.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ну почему же? вы спросили - вселенная бесконечна? я ответил - да, по современным представлениям.


А, теперь понял.
И пространство изоморфно на всем протяжении?

----------


## sergey

> это просто отмазка, у соседей по цеху все эти вопросы спокойно имели место быть, при всех тех же сотериологических темах. они не мешали друг-другу.
> 
> А вот то, что Будда не дал ответа - это только дидактический прием, первый в мире коан, только Будда палкой не врезал за такой вопрос.
> Все это прямо намекало на _пустотность-как-метод_ (вопросы прямо ложатся на чатушкоти), а не на конкретный ответ на конкретные вопросы.


Я думаю, что причина, почему Будда не отвечал на вопросы о конечности/бесконечности мира и несколько других вопросов - эти самые вопросы коренятся в ошибочных представлениях. Есть сутта, где Будда говорит, что обусловленное возникновение (точнее в этой сутте упоминается часть его) - это возникновение мира, а обусловленное прекращение - это конец мира.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html
А соседи - кто во что верит, конечно, я верю, что в наше историческое время был один Саммасамбудда, соответственно, соседи по цеху просто не познали, что познал он.

----------

Ittosai (26.11.2013), Сергей Ч (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> эпохе, который означает приостановку всех метафизических суждений — суждений о бытии предмета вне воспринимающего его сознания. 
> Феноменологическое эпохе́ заключается в отказе от («заключении в скобки») всех предварительных знаний и допущений о мире и является методическим шагом на пути к обоснованию значимости реальности, как коррелята субъективности сознания.


Что еще за "субъективность сознания"? сознание объективно! )))
Это реальность субъективна, поскольку ее переживание совершается пост-фактум: сперва восприятие (фактичность), а потом уже переживание.
А в случае наблюдения сознания фактичность и переживание неразрывны, составляют единый акт. Чистая объективность.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что еще за "субъективность сознания"? сознание объективно! )))
> Это реальность субъективна, поскольку ее переживание совершается пост-фактум: сперва восприятие (фактичность), а потом уже переживание.
> А в случае наблюдения сознания фактичность и переживание неразрывны, составляют единый акт. Чистая объективность.


Сознание - это просто процесс познания чего-либо. ) Как оно может быть объективным?

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А всё потому, что буддийская космология рассматривает в первую очередь духовные миры (состояния психики), которые не всегда имеют материальный эквивалент.


это еще большой вопрос - что такое материальность, а что - нет)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как оно может быть объективным?


Как любой объект наблюдения ))

----------

Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А, теперь понял.
> И пространство изоморфно на всем протяжении?


есть разные мнения. последние данные немного огорчают поклонников основного космологического принципа который гласит о ее однородности и изотропности.

----------

Alex (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> есть разные мнения. последние данные немного огорчают поклонников основного космологического принципа который гласит о ее однородности и изотропности.


Но если не однородно и не изотропно, то говорить о бесконечности, если и можно, то уже с известными оговорками.
Окружность, например, в определенном смысле, тоже бесконечна (и безначальна)))

----------


## Ондрий

> Но если не однородно и не изотропно, то говорить о бесконечности, если и можно, то уже с известными оговорками.
> Окружность, например, в определенном смысле, тоже бесконечна (и безначальна)))


речь идет о линейно расширяющейся вселенной, наблюдаемая анизотропия (пока довольно спорная) есть только флюктуации температуры реликтового излучения в ее "теле" (теоретически их не должно быть с т.з. инфляции, без коррекции теории, которую уже осторожно провели), они не мешают понятию "бесконечности". Круг (шар) - замкнутая система, конечная.

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> это еще большой вопрос - что такое материальность, а что - нет)


А это не так уж и важно. Ведь даже наш так называемый внешний материальный мир фактически является "миром чувств" независимо от того, смотрим ли мы на него как на объект физики или как на объект психологического анализа. Рупа в буддизме понимается скорее именно как "чувственное", а не как материя. Термин "чувственное" можно понять и просто как указывающий на никем не оспариваемый факт, что, говоря на обыденном языке, внешний мир воспринимается нашими так называемыми органами чувств, причем вопрос о том, что такое внешний мир или наши органы, по существу, вовсе не ставится.

----------

Ittosai (26.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А это не так уж и важно.


есть разные мнения на этот счет  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Круг (шар) - замкнутая система, конечная.


Но можно же представить себе мерность, в которой луч, выйдя из исходной точки, через бесконечность возвращается в нее же?
Тогда будет замкнутая, но бесконечная.
Так же и прямую можно интерпретировать как часть дуги окружности с бесконечно удаленным центром.
Похожие догоны были у нек. мистиков, например, у Экхарта (кажется. или у Ангела Силезского?): "Бог подобен сфере, центр которой везде, а окружность - в бесконечности".
Как-то так примерно.

----------


## Нико

Мы теряем людей. Практически каждый день. А вы тут всё филосфствуете.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы теряем людей. Практически каждый день. А вы тут всё филосфствуете.


это как-то помогает людям теряться? или наоборот мешает?
а может они теряются там, где мы философствуем, но находятся где-то еще?

----------


## Ондрий

> Но можно же представить себе мерность, в которой луч, выйдя из исходной точки, *через бесконечность возвращается* в нее же?
> Тогда будет замкнутая, но бесконечная.


это понятийная ошибка. если луч идет через *бесконечность* - то это НЕ замкнутая система и говорить о ее точной геометрии можно только локально. 
замкнутость или не-замкнутость определяется взаимодействием 2х факторов:
- суммарной массы такой вселенной
- постоянной Хаббла (т.н. темной энергии - энергии расширения пространства)

если эти параметры будут в пользу массы: вселенная постепенно сожмется
если в пользу энергии - будет бесконечно расширяться
стационарная вселенная будет неустойчива и потому мало вероятна

----------

Alex (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это понятийная ошибка. если луч идет через *бесконечность* - то это НЕ замкнутая система и говорить о ее точной геометрии можно только локально. 
> замкнутость или не-замкнутость определяется взаимодействием 2х факторов:
> - суммарной массы такой вселенной
> - постоянной Хаббла (т.н. темной энергии - энергии расширения пространства)
> 
> если эти параметры будут в пользу массы: вселенная постепенно сожмется
> если в пользу энергии - будет бесконечно расширяться
> стационарная вселенная будет неустойчива и потому мало вероятна


Этого я совсем не понимаю: если вселенная пространственно уже бесконечна, как она может еще и расширяться? бесконечность же не может увеличиваться (((

----------


## Ондрий

> Этого я совсем не понимаю: если вселенная пространственно уже бесконечна, как она может еще и расширяться? бесконечность же не может увеличиваться (((


при расширении и порождается само пространство ) и таких независимых "пространств" - бесконечное множество
т.о. она бесконечна для наблюдателя внутри, т.к. расширение пространства идет "выше" скорости света и горизонт событий ему не позволит добежать до "кромки мира".

----------

Сергей Хос (26.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> т.о. она бесконечна для наблюдателя внутри, т.к. расширение пространства идет "выше" скорости света и горизонт событий ему не позволит добежать до "кромки мира".


да, так понятно.

----------


## Ондрий

я больше скажу, что число наблюдаемых квантовых состояний - конечно. Отсюда вытекает кое-что ужасное для обывателя, но прикольное для буддиста, знакомого с маханской версией Поворота Колеса Дхармы.
итак, если число наблюдаемых квантовых состояний - конечно, то при конечном кол-ве вещества в каждой из вселенных, число различных конфигураций частиц в пределах наблюдаемого космического горизонта (расширяющаяся сфера диаметром около 41 млрд.световых лет у нашей вселенной) - тоже конечно.




> Придерживаясь такой точки зрения, можно сделать вывод, что если известные нам конфигурации частиц повторяются в другом лоскутке — в другом космическом горизонте, — то этот лоскуток будет во всём похож на наш. Это означает, что если вселенная простирается бесконечно, то вы не одиноки в своей реакции (какой бы она не была) на эту точку зрения об окружающей действительности. *В глубине космоса существует множество ваших точных копий, ведущих и чувствующих себя точно так же как вы*. И не существует никакого способа сказать, какая из них — это действительно вы.* Все копии физически и, следовательно, ментально тождественны.*
> Можно даже оценить расстояние до ближайшей копии. Если конфигурации частиц случайно распределены от лоскутка к лоскутку, то можно ожидать, что условия в нашем лоскутке будут повторяться столь же часто как и в любом другом. В каждой коллекции из 10^10^122 космических лоскутков будет, как мы ожидаем, в среднем один лоскуток, в точности похожий на наш.
> 
> То есть в каждой области пространства размером примерно 10^10^122 метров в поперечнике должен находиться один лоскуток, повторяющий наш, в котором находитесь вы, Земля, галактика и всё остальное, что населяет наш космический лоскуток.
> 
> Если умерить амбиции и не искать точную копию всего космического горизонта, а удовлетворится точной копией области протяжённостью в несколько световых лет с центром, где наше Солнце, то желаемого будет достичь гораздо проще: в среднем, в каждой области размером примерно 10^10^100 метров в поперечнике вы обнаружите одну такую копию. Приближённые копии найти ещё проще. Более того, есть только один способ найти точную копию данной области, и множество способов найти почти точную копию. Если бы вы посетили эти приближённые копии, то обнаружили бы, что некоторые из них практически неотличимы от нашей, а отличия других варьируются от очевидного до смешного и шокирующего. Любое когда-либо принятое вами решение равносильно какой-то частной конфигурации частиц. Если вы повернули налево, ваши частицы расположились одним образом, если вы повернули направо, то частицы расположились другим образом. Если вы сказали да, частицы вашего мозга, губ и голосовых связок дали одну конфигурацию; если вы сказали нет, — то другую конфигурацию. И поэтому каждое ваше действие, каждый сделанный выбор и каждая отклонённая возможность будут проиграны в том или ином лоскутке. В каком-то из них станут реальностью ваши самые худшие страхи о себе, вашей семье и жизни на земле. В других осуществятся ваши самые дикие фантазии. А в других похожие, но всё-таки отличные конфигурации частиц приведут к совершенно неузнаваемой среде обитания. А в большинстве лоскутков среди всего многообразия частиц будут отсутствовать некоторые, в высшей степени особые конфигурации, которые мы называем живыми организмами, так что эти лоскутки будут безжизненными, или, по крайней мере, лишёнными жизни в привычном нам виде.


 (С) Брайян Гринн. доктор. физик-теоретик. профессор Колумбийского университета. И это не бред сивой кобылы - это обычная научная тема в теоретической физике и космологии, даже я бы сказал - уровень обычных вузовских лекций по вышке для не-математических специальностей.

Я собственно намекал на одновременность проповеди во всех мирах тройной тысячи миров, где было столько же Шуддходан, Май, Сиддхартх и т.д. сколько и самих миров. Как же такое могло быть? А вот как - отвечает нам физик профессор. Космология в зачаточном виде все же имеет место быть в махаяне. Это конечно натянуто, но принципиальных противоречий нет. А тут говорят о том, что нафик изучать науки, надо только молица и постица. А феномен множества принцев Сиддхартх списывают на непостижимые чудеса хотя если не быть чирлидером, то подобное может понять и ПТУшник. 

Если и дальше изучать науки и развивать их - я уверен когда-нибудь мы откроем много чудесного, содрав завесу жреческого тумана и тени на плетени с тайн бытия, которые они сами не в состоянии объяснить.

----------

Alex (26.11.2013), Ittosai (26.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (26.11.2013), Паня (26.11.2013), Сергей Хос (26.11.2013), Сергей Ч (26.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

да, кстати, в этом свете и цикличность истории - туда же тем же местом по тому же самому ))

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А феномен множества принцев Сиддхартх списывают на непостижимые чудеса хотя если не быть чирлидером, то подобное может понять и ПТУшник.


Понять или допусть саму возможность подобных вещей-это одно, а вот что делать с этим теоретическим пониманием-это другое.  Может кто-то и списывает сверхспособности Будды на непостижимые чудеса, но это не имеет отношения к Дхамме.)  Всё вполне постижимо и даже реализуемо, как и завещал Будда:




> 1. «Если он хочет, он овладевает сверхъестественными силами. Будучи одним, он становится многими; будучи многими, он становится одним. Он появляется. Он исчезает. Он беспрепятственно проходит сквозь стены, бастионы, горы, как если бы шёл сквозь пустое пространство. Он ныряет и выныривает из земли, как если бы она была водой. Он ходит по воде и не тонет, как если бы вода была сушей. Сидя со скрещенными ногами, он летит по воздуху, как крылатая птица. Своей рукой он касается и ударяет даже солнце и луну, настолько он силён и могущественен. Он так влияет на тело, что достигает даже миров Брахмы. Он может засвидетельствовать такие способности сам, как только представится возможность.


Шесть сверхспособностей представляют собой силы / знания / способности, которые могут быть развиты посредством практики сосредоточения ума. Пять из них являются мирскими сверхспособностями, и одна – сверхмирской, которая достижима посредством глубокого прозрения и которая выражается в получении прямого знания уничтожения загрязнений ума.

Речь то как раз о том, что не обязательно изучать науку, чтобы обрести соответсвующие способности, в этом плане буддизм самодостаточен, а не о том, что не нужно её изучать. Вполне допускаю, что научный прогресс может повлиять и на прогресс в деле постижения Дхаммы.)

----------


## Кузьмич

> А у кишечно-полостной гидры?


А сама гидра-то есть? Может, они - выраженные во внешний мир моменты "подсознания" более живых существ? И потому, мы в ответе за тех гидр, которых приручили.

----------

Савелов Александр (27.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не знаю, если честно)


Так, может, спросите в главконторе ?  :Smilie:  Вам же рядом.




> А чего перечитывать, если всё равно Нагарджуну никто не понимает?


Сказал переводчик ДЛ. И пусть дзен отдохнет.

----------


## Кузьмич

> "Наш, буддийский Абсолют, настолько абсолютней других абсолютов, что мы его даже не называем абсолютом, чтобы не пытаться даже обсуждать! Но он всяко абсолютнее, эт точно."
> 
> :-)


Самый абсолютый Абсолют:

----------

Аурум (26.11.2013), Паня (26.11.2013), Фил (26.11.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Движение, активность еще переводится как Карма. Как в слове Кармапа.. поэтому такие выводы и они на самом деле очень правильны кстати.

----------

